# Becca Cosmetics



## Onederland (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone try their creme blushes? What'd y'all think?

I like their loose powder and tinted moisturizer, but over all some of their products are expensive.

I love the concealer, but at 33 bucks? Um..how about not.

Anyways, i was looking into their creme blushes, since it was featured in magazines and such. 

I already have a Stila CC in Magnolia though. Still, you can never own too many products.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 4, 2005)

They are fantastic.  I have nearly all the colours and I can't rave on enough.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love 'em.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 5, 2005)

I haven't tried their cream blush but have been lusting after 'Turkish Rose' - it always seems to pop up in magazines as one of their most recommended shades. Recently got their LSC in Camel - really lovely for first-time foundation wearers (like myself).


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh gawd!  I LOVE their creme blushes.  So blendable and mega-pigmented.  You can go dramatic or subtle with these things!

I have Amarylis, Frangipani, and Wild Orchid.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

*BECCA*

Have any of you tried or heard of this line?

Well I just got turned on to there foundation line.. and im telling you ladies this is one AWESOME product.. I was having a problem with my foundation with the MAC lines ( even the Hyper Real line- which I adored at first. ) All of them were just not looking right on my face, dulling up & not setting right, ect...

Well I went to the BECCA counter cause my friend told me about it and if you have a problem with foundations, to oily, dry, combo.. or just really sensative skin, I HIGHLY reccomend you trying this out.. it sets so flawless, its light, luminious... it also has a SPF 20 + The line comes from Austrilla.. so you Aussies might have something good to say about it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its kinda on the expensive side but IMO its totally worth it.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Funny thing I just posted about there foundation...lol.. I have there blush Wild Orchid.. I love it!


----------



## Endit (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the tip.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 9, 2005)

it's been out for a while but im sorry to say ive never tried it...having said that it gets great reviews out here!
guess im off to their counter to try it out tomorrow


----------



## amysuewho (Aug 9, 2005)

They sell it at some Sephora stores (sephora.com has it)--- I used to have it at Nordstrom, but they pulled out the counter for NARS.

I love the concealer--- great for blemishes.  There are just so many colors-- it's hard to know what color you are w/o seeing them.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 9, 2005)

bump due to dupe thread


----------



## Ada (Nov 3, 2005)

*Becca?*

Has anyone ever used any Becca products? How's the quality, packaging, pigmentation, etc?

There's this GORGEOUS holiday set on Sephora that I'm thinking about getting:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...a  ginate=true


but I have no experience with the brand and I'd like to find out more before I buy it.

Anyone? TIA.


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

Threads merged. This should be more helpful


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've never tried Becca's m/u line but I can tell you their brushes are fab! I have heard great things about the Becca line from many people. My cousin has a few of the lip products and she will not buy anything but Becca Glossy lip tint. I don't live close to her otherwise I would have already tested her's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She told me they are very nice and not very stick but yet last a long time.

I think she just bought that new kit. She was going on about some the Athena powder the other day. I won't talk to her until wed. of next week but I will ask her if she likes it.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried the foundation brush in particular? I'm thinking of splurging on one from Sephora ($38) after being disappointed in the MAC and Px foundation brushes. It's gotten good (but very few) reviews on MUA, so I was wondering


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Has anyone tried the foundation brush in particular? I'm thinking of splurging on one from Sephora ($38) after being disappointed in the MAC and Px foundation brushes. It's gotten good (but very few) reviews on MUA, so I was wondering _

 

No but gosh I want it!!! I love their portable lip brush and I also want the cream blush brush. My sister has it and I want to "borrow" it from her.


----------



## Isis (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm always eyeing the Becca line when I go into Sephora! It's pretty pricy like NARS but deffinitelly worth the cash. I especially love the eye shadows and brushes. Oh, and the packaging is kind of like that of NARS but it's got a metal center piece. I'm sure it holds up really well to drops etc. HTH!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_No but gosh I want it!!! I love their portable lip brush and I also want the cream blush brush. My sister has it and I want to "borrow" it from her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Well I did it! I went ahead and bought the foundation brush online from Nordie's. I hope I love this brush


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Well I did it! I went ahead and bought the foundation brush online from Nordie's. I hope I love this brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the foundation brush - bought it after the MA used it on me to help  colourmatch me. It's really lovely and applies well and evenly. Well, I like it!


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Well I did it! I went ahead and bought the foundation brush online from Nordie's. I hope I love this brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

Fuel for the fire
Bronze Berry Holiday Set $90 LE It's gorgeous! I'm loving the creme blush duo the most.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2010)

Becca Cosmetics (among other brands) are on sale at MakeUp.com - Make Up, Boutique Cosmetics, Beauty Products, Fragrances, Skin Care for 60% off.  Use the code: CLEAN60.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh noes! It's a zombie thread! :bump:  Ahem.  So I bought my first Becca product recently -- the Luminous Skin Foundation. Got it mainly as a replacement for my Bobbi Brown Oil-Free TM. While I liked the BB one, I think I much prefer this. It has less coverage, but it's a better match for my skintone. (And hey, that's why concealer was invented, y/y? *g*) I'm now itching to try some of their other products. :eyelove:


----------



## katred (Jul 7, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> So I bought my first Becca product recently -- the Luminous Skin Foundation. Got it mainly as a replacement for my Bobbi Brown Oil-Free TM. While I liked the BB one, I think I much prefer this. It has less coverage, but it's a better match for my skintone. (And hey, that's why concealer was invented, y/y? *g*) I'm now itching to try some of their other products.


  	The Walking Make-Up Dead? I second the love for the Luminous Skin Colour. Although it's a lighter coverage foundation, I find it does a fantastic job of just evening out my complexion- I don't feel like I need anything more.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 8, 2013)

:lol: "The Walking Make-Up Dead"! I love that.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 12, 2013)

In my last Sephora ordered I got samples of their Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation. I tried one of the shades today and it's lovely. Anyone here use this foundation?

  	It came in a little sample pack like this...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2013)

I definitely want to try that one. *nods*


----------



## mskita007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry for the delay! Did you purchase the Becca foundation? I was given the same sample, but I have oily skin. Sephora gave me a sample of the mattifying line and I LOVE it! That's my Christmas present to myself!   





Copperhead said:


> In my last Sephora ordered I got samples of their Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation. I tried one of the shades today and it's lovely. Anyone here use this foundation?  It came in a little sample pack like this...


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 7, 2013)

mskita007 said:


> Sorry for the delay! Did you purchase the Becca foundation? I was given the same sample, but I have oily skin. Sephora gave me a sample of the mattifying line and I LOVE it! That's my Christmas present to myself!


  Naahh, I never bought it. I have about 5 foundations in rotation now so I decided not to add another one just yet.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 16, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> So I bought my first Becca product recently -- the Luminous Skin Foundation. Got it mainly as a replacement for my Bobbi Brown Oil-Free TM. While I liked the BB one, I think I much prefer this. It has less coverage, but it's a better match for my skintone. (And hey, that's why concealer was invented, y/y? *g*) I'm now itching to try some of their other products.


  I agree the Luminous Skin color is awesome! sadly it's being discontinued.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah. Hope they'll release something similar eventually, with an improved formula.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 16, 2014)

They recently released the complexion cream. It's full coverage,but the formula is terrible.  Thank goodness I stocked up on the luminous skin colour


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 1, 2014)

lenchen said:


> They recently released the complexion cream. It's full coverage,but the formula is terrible.  Thank goodness I stocked up on the luminous skin colour


   Is this stuff discontinued?  I ordered some online when I couldn't find it in store. It due to come I tomorrow but it is pretty pricey so I can't see myself stocking up. If it is still available from Becca direct I don't mind doing that as I've done it before.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, Luminous Skin Colour is discontinued. Some shades are still available on the Becca website, and it's discounted, so if you wanted to get a backup and your shade was still available, you could.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 5, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, Luminous Skin Colour is discontinued. Some shades are still available on the Becca website, and it's discounted, so if you wanted to get a backup and your shade was still available, you could.


  Thanks for the info.  That is so crazy!  I thought it was a cult classic or something.  It is the product that got me into Becca.  So sad to hear this.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 10, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the info.  That is so crazy!  I thought it was a cult classic or something.  It is the product that got me into Becca.  So sad to hear this.


  I am too I love the luminous skin color!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2014)

I think the Shimmering Skin Perfectors may be more of a cult favourite than Luminous Skin Colour.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 29, 2014)

I just ordered the Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Soufflé in Lychee/opal. I'll post swatches on how they look in person. I just got all curious since it's a hybrid between a shimmering skin perfector and the beach tints.


----------



## Genn (Apr 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just ordered the Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Soufflé in Lychee/opal. I'll post swatches on how they look in person. I just got all curious since it's a hybrid between a shimmering skin perfector and the beach tints.


  I was just looking at those on Sephora. They look beautiful.


----------



## Denae78 (Apr 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just ordered the Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Soufflé in Lychee/opal. I'll post swatches on how they look in person. I just got all curious since it's a hybrid between a shimmering skin perfector and the beach tints.


  I can't wait to see! They look so beautiful online I had to reign myself in to keep from ordering them all. Im going to TRY to hold out till i see some swatches. just recently bought a couple of their powder blushes, instant favorites. Wish I would have tried them sooner.


----------



## Genn (Apr 30, 2014)

I couldn't control myself anymore. I ordered the guava/moonstone soufflé.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2014)

Genn said:


> I couldn't control myself anymore. I ordered the guava/moonstone soufflé.


  I would love to see swatches when you ladies get your products.


----------



## Denae78 (Apr 30, 2014)

Genn said:


> I couldn't control myself anymore. I ordered the guava/moonstone soufflé.


  Lol, me too! Glad I'm not the only one! Once I noticed the lychee one was sold out I panicked lol.


----------



## Genn (Apr 30, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Lol, me too! Glad I'm not the only one! Once I noticed the lychee one was sold out I panicked lol.


  I figured one for now since I haven't seen any reviews/swatches but they all look beautiful


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2014)

I was going to order a couple of these too, then I read where one of the ingredients ( Isopropyl Palmitate) causes breakouts, clogs pores causing blackheads & whiteheads???

  So, I would love to hear what you guys think of these.


----------



## Denae78 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm guessing I'll receive mine in a week or so. Ill test it out right away. I bought a couple of their mineral blushes during the Sephora sale, they are soooo beautiful. No reaction from those, hoping I have the same experience with these.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

guava/moonstone sold out. I did break down & ordered it out of curiosity


----------



## charismafulltv (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> guava/moonstone sold out. I did break down & ordered it out of curiosity :sigh:


 I got curious as well when I first saw it posted on Instagram, so I ordered Lychee/opal. I love my liquid shimmering perfector in opal mixed with my bb cream.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got curious as well when I first saw it posted on Instagram, so I ordered Lychee/opal. I love my liquid shimmering perfector in opal mixed with my bb cream.


  I really wanted Lychee! I can't wait to see your pics/post about it. Oh, ^ that sounds like a lovely combination! Thanks

  I would love to see the Watermelon shade as well.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> guava/moonstone sold out. I did break down & ordered it out of curiosity


  I bought this one too.  It was so hard to pick one.  They all look fab.  I can't wait it comes.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought this one too.  It was so hard to pick one.  They all look fab.  I can't wait it comes.


  Did you! I agree! I wanted like 4 of them. I just don't want it to break my skin out. I'm excited to see what its like too


----------



## sungelly87 (May 2, 2014)

I picked up two of the souffles. The fig one and the papaya. The other two I wanted was sold out so they hope they get restocked. Not sure if this is limited edition for summer. Never tried becca so I'm excited! Being a blush hoarder at the moment.


----------



## sungelly87 (May 2, 2014)

The Guava one is back in stock, Lychee is still sold out.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 2, 2014)

Papaya is sold out!  That was the next one I was thinking of getting.  Wow! These are really moving.  I wonder when they will launch in store.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 2, 2014)

I CANNOT WAIT to see these swatches! I've added Watermelon (/all of them) to my cart too many times to count.


----------



## User38 (May 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I was going to order a couple of these too, then I read where one of the ingredients ( Isopropyl Palmitate) causes breakouts, clogs pores causing blackheads & whiteheads???
> 
> So, I would love to hear what you guys think of these.


  oh oh.. I usually only read a few posts, but I always try to read Ms.Elegant's advice.. I don't need any messing with my skin now.  Pls let me know how it goes.. I am looking a bit more yellow and pruney.. lol.  

  getting on a 12 hour flight will not help either


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (May 3, 2014)

Hello ladies! This is my first post here and I am so excited to share. Just got the Becca beach tint shimmer souffle in Lychee/Opal and here she is!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 3, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first post here and I am so excited to share. Just got the Becca beach tint shimmer souffle in Lychee/Opal and here she is!


 Looks gorgeous! Mine should arrive Monday! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Denae78 (May 3, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first post here and I am so excited to share. Just got the Becca beach tint shimmer souffle in Lychee/Opal and here she is!


  Very pretty, thank you! Do you think its something you could use on its own as a blush, or more of a highlight?


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (May 3, 2014)

You will love it. The texture is gorgeous and the color is beautiful.


----------



## Denae78 (May 3, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> You will love it. The texture is gorgeous and the color is beautiful.


  Can't wait for mine to show up. Thank you!


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (May 3, 2014)

It does have a good amount of color so I would say it can be used as a highlighting blush. I have also tried patting a powder blush over the top and the results are stunning. It toned down the shimmer a bit but you can still see it. Herr it is with ocean city over the swatch.


----------



## Denae78 (May 3, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> It does have a good amount of color so I would say it can be used as a highlighting blush. I have also tried patting a powder blush over the top and the results are stunning. It toned down the shimmer a bit but you can still see it. Herr it is with ocean city over the swatch.


  Gorgeous!


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh oh.. I usually only read a few posts, but I always try to read Ms.Elegant's advice.. I don't need any messing with my skin now.  Pls let me know how it goes.. I am looking a bit more yellow and pruney.. lol.
> 
> getting on a 12 hour flight will not help either











  I'll let you know for sure!

  Have a good trip!!!


----------



## Denae78 (May 4, 2014)

Review of watermelon and lychee...  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rDAkeBSXHlw


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2014)

Hmm, at Sephora.com - the first photo of the model - her blush looks really pink. I assumed that is Lychee but the swatches don't look that shade.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Hmm, at Sephora.com - the first photo of the model - her blush looks really pink. I assumed that is Lychee but the swatches don't look that shade.


  Me too, definitely thought it would be more bubblegum-y!


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Me too, definitely thought it would be more bubblegum-y!


  The swatches look more muted salmon colored to me. Yep, I thought it would be a brighter pop of blue pink...weird. I'm glad I'm not the  only one that noticed.

  I wonder what shade the model is wearing in the second pic - watermelon?


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (May 4, 2014)

Lychee is pinker in person. Here is a pic with it applied lightly on my cheek.


----------



## katred (May 4, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> It does have a good amount of color so I would say it can be used as a highlighting blush. I have also tried patting a powder blush over the top and the results are stunning. It toned down the shimmer a bit but you can still see it. Herr it is with ocean city over the swatch.


  That's definitely deep enough to work as a blush on me. I'd kind of like to take a chance on these, but I'm nervous because I can't test them and they all have gold. I'm worried that they'll be too warm. I can handle a little warmth, but too much makes me look a little like a cooked crab. Not a good look.


----------



## User38 (May 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'll let you know for sure!
> 
> Have a good trip!!!


 
  TY... I look forward to it!..


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2014)

katred said:


> That's definitely deep enough to work as a blush on me. I'd kind of like to take a chance on these, but I'm nervous because I can't test them and they all have gold. I'm worried that they'll be too warm. I can handle a little warmth, but too much makes me look a little like a cooked crab. Not a good look.


  Maybe pick one with moonstone? I think its the lightest of the 3 gold options.


----------



## Genn (May 5, 2014)

My guava/moonstone should be here today


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 5, 2014)

I ordered 2 and they just arrived (Watermelon/Moonstone & Papaya/Topaz). Papaya/Topaz is quite pretty; W/M I'm not a fan of, and it's because of its mix with Moonstone. It's a pale gold that comes off as frosty on my dark skintone. I think if it had been a bit warmer like Opal or Topaz, I would've liked it a lot more, because the Watermelon Beach Tint is a lovely color. They are also lightly scented. I will take more pictures at home with my DSLR camera.

  Here are some pictures (these are more pigmented/vibrant IRL, my phone is notorious for washing out colors):

  Papaya/Topaz & Watermelon/Moonstone in natural light:





  W/M on left & P/T on right




  Indoor:


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 5, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I ordered 2 and they just arrived (Watermelon/Moonstone & Papaya/Topaz). Papaya/Topaz is quite pretty; W/M I'm not a fan of, and it's because of its mix with Moonstone. It's a pale gold that comes off as frosty on my dark skintone. I think if it had been a bit warmer like Opal or Topaz, I would've liked it a lot more, because the Watermelon Beach Tint is a lovely color. They are also lightly scented. I will take more pictures at home with my DSLR camera.
> 
> Here are some pictures (these are more pigmented/vibrant IRL, my phone is notorious for washing out colors):
> 
> ...


 Papaya/Topaz is so pretty! I'm sad it's sold out. I really want to try Raspberry/Opal but I think I'm going to wait for swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I ordered 2 and they just arrived (Watermelon/Moonstone & Papaya/Topaz). Papaya/Topaz is quite pretty; W/M I'm not a fan of, and it's because of its mix with Moonstone. It's a pale gold that comes off as frosty on my dark skintone. I think if it had been a bit warmer like Opal or Topaz, I would've liked it a lot more, because the Watermelon Beach Tint is a lovely color. They are also lightly scented. I will take more pictures at home with my DSLR camera.
> 
> Here are some pictures (these are more pigmented/vibrant IRL, my phone is notorious for washing out colors):
> 
> ...


  The Papaya/  Topaz looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2014)

I just got Guava/Moonstone. It is all smooshed to one side and I can see the bottom of the jar.  I will probably return it.  I just decided to try it as I was unsure if I should exchange or send back. It looks okay, not ashy/chalky or anything.  The only problem is it looks just like the blush I was already today, Chanel Horizon.  Chanel Horizon is a mix of pink and peach and I blended all the colors today onto my face.  I think the Becca looks more like a stain on my face than the Chanel.  It seems to be flush with my skin while the Chanel sits on top and the Chanel is more shimmery.  I did apply it with a finger and I dug more into the color rather than the gold when I applied it.  Again, I'm not sure if I'll return or exchage.  I do like the color.

  Oh and I just did a store search and it popped up at some stores.  Has anyone seen these at B& M stores yet?  Sometimes it says they have the product when they don't.  I don't know if I should exchange in store on mail it back.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 5, 2014)

Just found this on IG with #beccacosmetics:


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

Guava looks so orange-ish there^


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Guava looks so orange-ish there^


  I was thinking the same.  It was much more peachy on me.  Maybe these are very heavy swatches.  I like the looks of all of them in the pic above.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was thinking the same.  It was much more peachy on me.  Maybe these are very heavy swatches.  I like the looks of all of them in the pic above.


  ok, whew! I love how Raspberry looks. If I like Guava, that may be my next one.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

The new shimmer soufflés look so pretty, especially the ones with Opal. Does anyone have any opinions on how they are going to work on oily skin? I tend to shy away from cream blushes, but these look so nice for spring and summer.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2014)

I called a Sephora because I saw them the shimmer souffles were listed as in stock at the store.  Well, I know that is not always true.  Well the SA said they were not in.  I asked when do they get shipments and she said Wednesday.  She said if it comes in Wednesday it would not be on the floor til Friday.  (Well for this particular store anyway).  So to make a long story short.  They are en route to B & M stores.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 5, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I called a Sephora because I saw them the shimmer souffles were listed as in stock at the store.  Well, I know that is not always true.  Well the SA said they were not in.  I asked when do they get shipments and she said Wednesday.  She said if it comes in Wednesday it would not be on the floor til Friday.  (Well for this particular store anyway).  So to make a long story short.  They are en route to B & M stores.


  So weird! I was at a Sephora (Chicago) Thursday and asked an SA about the soufflés and she said it usually takes _3 months_ for something to show up in store after being released online. I thought for sure that was a bogus guess on her part, hopefully it's much sooner!


----------



## Genn (May 5, 2014)

sorry, I tried to post swatches put its just not working for me.   Gauva/moonstone is a kind of golden peach on me.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

Just got my Guava. The shade is a very soft very very pretty sun kissed warm peach shade with very subtle champagne glisten - not heavy shimmer. I love how natural it looks on the face. It is definitely a glow from within look. You cannot feel it on the skin, it just feels like soft second skin.
  My only complaint is that there wasn't enough of the peachy shade, which I would have liked. Kinda reminded me about how I felt about the Hourglass blushes - more highlight than color blushes.











^^^Left - both shades, middle - peach shade, Right -  a little peach with more of the highlight shade


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2014)

I'm going to a Sephora tomorrow that carries Becca. So according to the website they have the souffles.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Just got my Guava. The shade is a very soft very very pretty sun kissed warm peach shade with very subtle champagne glisten - not heavy shimmer. I love how natural it looks on the face. It is definitely a glow from within look. You cannot feel it on the skin, it just feels like soft second skin.
> My only complaint is that there wasn't enough of the peachy shade, which I would have liked. Kinda reminded me about how I felt about the Hourglass blushes - more highlight than color blushes.
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! At least yours is in good condition.  I'm definitely sending mine back.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Just got my Guava. The shade is a very soft very very pretty sun kissed warm peach shade with very subtle champagne glisten - not heavy shimmer. I love how natural it looks on the face. It is definitely a glow from within look. You cannot feel it on the skin, it just feels like soft second skin.
> My only complaint is that there wasn't enough of the peachy shade, which I would have liked. Kinda reminded me about how I felt about the Hourglass blushes - more highlight than color blushes.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the beautiful swatches Elegant.  The product looks lovely... it reminds me of the MAC Bouncy line.. same tech.

  I think I agree with you.. there should be a bit more guava and less moonstone though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  at least for us " mature" peeps.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Guava looks so orange-ish there^


  it looks super orange.. lol

  guava shades are usually warm tho..


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Beautiful! At least yours is in good condition.  I'm definitely sending mine back.


  Thanks doll! Yep you should.

  Did you get a lot of color out of yours?


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to a Sephora tomorrow that carries Becca. So according to the website they have the souffles.


  Can you be my eyes .. ..lol

  I want to know which shade is on the 2nd model pic at sephora.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or maybe its lychee on both -  different skin tones?

  or watermelon..would it be the raspberry?


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thanks for the beautiful swatches Elegant.  The product looks lovely... it reminds me of the MAC Bouncy line.. same tech.
> 
> I think I agree with you.. there should be a bit more guava and less moonstone though
> 
> ...








 thanks!

  They really are quite lovely on, especially the 'nothing' texture - I like that a lot. Yep, I was afraid it would be waaay to shimmery for my liking but they're nice. I also used it over a dusting of my new meteorites pearl balls which made it look quite soft & lovely on the skin.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


  was that confusing ...lol

  I just want to know whats on the model face in the 2nd pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if you have time..go look & see which you think it is.

  I thought perhaps maybe it was Lychee on both models, just different skin types?


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

I use my meteorites all the time.. I even picked up some small travel sized ones.. lol.  They are adorable.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I use my meteorites all the time.. I even picked up some small travel sized ones.. lol.  They are adorable.


  yes, they  are super cute! They really do make the skin look soft & diffused...maybe I should use them on my butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just poured my wine ..lol


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> yes, they  are super cute! They really do make the skin look soft & diffused...maybe I should use them on my butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh dear.. here we go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I confess I have dotted them on my butt.. once.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did it soft-focus your cheeks


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Did it soft-focus your cheeks


 
  it sure did darling.. I would recc for any new bride
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  it's called innovative makeup


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks doll! Yep you should.
> 
> Did you get a lot of color out of yours?


 
  Yes, since it was all smooshed to one side, there was a big blog of peach to dig into. But looking at the bottom it was mostly gold.  I think if you want to dig around in it you can get more peach.  I don't want to though.  I think I will use my 130 brush for these.  I have been using it with my other cream blushes and like the way it blends the product so hopefully it will work just as well with this souffle.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes, since it was all smooshed to one side, there was a big blog of peach to dig into. But looking at the bottom it was mostly gold.  I think if you want to dig around in it you can get more peach.  I don't want to though.  I think I will use my 130 brush for these.  I have been using it with my other cream blushes and like the way it blends the product so hopefully it will work just as well with this souffle.


  I dug into the peach portions of mine too..lol. Ok, I'll try that brush. Thanks


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Can you be my eyes .. ..lol
> 
> I want to know which shade is on the 2nd model pic at sephora.com
> 
> ...


  I was thinking maybe it's Raspberry but I don't know. It looks so bright and vibrant on her... It could just be Lychee on different tones like you said.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was thinking maybe it's Raspberry but I don't know. It looks so bright and vibrant on her... It could just be Lychee on different tones like you said.


  It does. I just cannot tell which one it is.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 5, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@] Maybe it's Photoshop?


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> It does. I just cannot tell which one it is.


  it could also be a whole different product used for the photo session


----------



## Denae78 (May 5, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe layered over a regular beach tint? That's what they suggest in the little how to use blurb.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> I'm thinking maybe layered over a regular beach tint? That's what they suggest in the little how to use blurb.


  gonna have to see these.. if they are the like the bouncy blushes I worked on years ago, they are lovely -- but what a pia to work with.. layering, reading fine print.. oy


----------



## Denae78 (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> gonna have to see these.. if they are the like the bouncy blushes I worked on years ago, they are lovely -- but what a pia to work with.. layering, reading fine print.. oy


  Your profile pic is the best thing I've seen all day lol.


----------



## Genn (May 5, 2014)

4 of the colors are sold out now. I hope that means more swatches/videos soon.


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>











  thats the ticket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  What a shelf! Some place for all the little crumbs to go


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> thats the ticket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  they be beggin.. come to mama...


----------



## Denae78 (May 6, 2014)

Allura has her review up...  http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/becca-beach-tint-shimmer-souffle-review-photos-swatches/#more-55713


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 8, 2014)

I found them at a Sephora in my area. They weren't on display but I brought them up with a SA I'm familiar with and she retrieved them from downstairs for me. I returned my Watermelon/Moonstone and got Lychee/Opal and Raspberry/Opal. Will post pics soon.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 8, 2014)

WARNING: I was impatient and dug into the souffle's. I dug into Lychee/Opal particularly good. I couldn't help it, there's a HUGE glob of Lychee under the surface and I just wanted to get to it, lol. The souffle texture didn't make it easy. All of them had a souffle/spongy texture but I found that Watermelon/Moonstone seemed more pliable if that makes any sense. When it arrived, it was sorta smooshed, and more melted together, rather than pressed and impacted like the others.  Okay, here's pictures of Lychee/Opal & Raspberry/Opal. I was so surprised because I thought Lychee was going to be brighter/more visible on my skin (the beach tint Lychee is so bright and punchy on), but the Opal seems to be more visible. I do think if I could isolate/target the Lychee with my brush and then add Opal to whatever I have on my brush already, it would be better.  Raspberry showed up pretty well. I think it's pretty, it was a surprise hit to me. But make no mistake, Papaya/Topaz is my ultimate FAVORITE. No effort to get a beautiful, pigmented glow on my cheeks. I think I prefer the Topaz highlighter overall because it's less reflective on my skin.  L/O on the left and R/O on the right in all the pictures. Colors are more vibrant; Lychee is a bright, vibrant bubblegum pink.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 9, 2014)

Just saw that Temptalia reviewed Guava/Moonstone and Fig/Opal.  ETA: Lychee/Opal, too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 9, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I found them at a Sephora in my area. They weren't on display but I brought them up with a SA I'm familiar with and she retrieved them from downstairs for me. I returned my Watermelon/Moonstone and got Lychee/Opal and Raspberry/Opal. Will post pics soon.


  Thanks for the head's up.  I will see if I can go to a Sephora on Sunday.  Papaya was the one I wanted to try next.  Thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 11, 2014)

Here's my swatch of Lychee/opal on NC45 skin.  I need to build it of up to 3 layers to show up on my skin.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 14, 2014)

All but the Guava and Fig Soufflés are back in stock on Sephora!


----------



## rae_rae21 (May 15, 2014)

Okay EO...I gotta say, these Becca Souffle blushes are AMAZING! I got 2 - Watermelon/Moonstone & Fig/Opal. They have such a neat texture, they give my cheeks a perfect amount of glow and bronze, and the Watermelon shade is just out of this world gorgeous!

  Since we're both NWs, I think you would LOVE these! I am obsessed with highlighters and bronzey stuff for summer, so these are going to get a lot of love from me!

  Plus..they're squishy and fun and different...what's not to love??


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 16, 2014)

I now see the Souffle's (and a new bronze/highlight sculpting duo powder) at all Becca displays at the Sephora's that carry the brand. I was a bit annoyed because the Souffle's I've seen on display have an AMPLE amount of the tint compared to the highlighter. EACH AND EVERY SINGLE ONE I saw was at least 75%+ of color. I wound up exchanging my Papaya/Topaz for one that has a TON of Papaya. Even though it showed up fine, I wanted a bit less of a shimmery effect. The ratio of color to highlighter does differ in each one (just like the Hourglass blushes, lol) so it might help to seek a specific one out. It really will make a difference in the overall effect on your skin.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 16, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I now see the Souffle's (and a new bronze/highlight sculpting duo powder) at all Becca displays at the Sephora's that carry the brand. I was a bit annoyed because the Souffle's I've seen on display have an AMPLE amount of the tint compared to the highlighter. EACH AND EVERY SINGLE ONE I saw was at least 75%+ of color. I wound up exchanging my Papaya/Topaz for one that has a TON of Papaya. Even though it showed up fine, I wanted a bit less of a shimmery effect. The ratio of color to highlighter does differ in each one (just like the Hourglass blushes, lol) so it might help to seek a specific one out. It really will make a difference in the overall effect on your skin.


  Thanks for the info! I'll definitely be hunting these down in store now just so I can open up the boxes and double check them. The SAs may end up hating me but I'm not worried!


----------



## walkingdead (May 29, 2014)

Friends & Family Sale


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm so intrigued by this brand and I don't know why. I would really like to try the ultimate coverage foundation and the ever matte primer. Has anyone tried either of those and can tell me how they like them?


----------



## kaira (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried the Ever Matte Primer and it's similar to the urban decay de-slick in a tube that was discontinued. I have a very oily semi - t-zone. I use it on my nose and in between my eyebrows because that's where i'm the most oiliest. With de-slick, I use it over foundation when I start seeing oil and it absorbs the oil. With Becca's, it seems to work better on me under foundation instead. It keeps me matte for 2-3 hours, then I start seeing shine, but it becomes oil slick around the 4 hr mark, if it's over 80 degrees. This is with using the de-slick setting spray on top of it. I'm still looking for the perfect matte primer >.<


tiera720 said:


> I'm so intrigued by this brand and I don't know why. I would really like to try the ultimate coverage foundation and the ever matte primer. Has anyone tried either of those and can tell me how they like them?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 4, 2014)

I saw Becca released a 24/7 Tints Kit at Sephora ($44) and got excited but I already own the two Beach Tints included! I'm still so new to her brand, too, so I had no idea there were Eye Tints. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I saw Becca released a 24/7 Tints Kit at Sephora ($44) and got excited but I already own the two Beach Tints included! I'm still so new to her brand, too, so I had no idea there were Eye Tints. Has anyone tried those?


  I haven't tried them and I'm curious to know what people think of them as well. Disappointing that you have the two beach tints, since that's half the set. I'm lucky in that I don't have either of them, so this looks like a winner for me.


----------



## kaira (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> When you find it, do let me know... My skin is crazy. It used to be dry, but as I've gotten older, it's become oilier. I'm totally backwards. I'm going to try the De-Slick to see if it works over foundation for me, because I'm really sick of causing traffic accidents with the glare off my nose.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried them and I'm curious to know what people think of them as well. Disappointing that you have the two beach tints, since that's half the set. I'm lucky in that I don't have either of them, so this looks like a winner for me.


  I'll report back if I find anything that works on me. The de-slick in a tube that I use over foundation is discontinued  . I use it more as a touch up every couple of hours when I see shine. You need the tiniest amount and rub it between your fingers and pat it on your oily area and you will see how it absorbs the oil. The de-slick setting spray is great at keeping my foundation and blush on .. just not my t-zone lol.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

the Shimmering skin perfecter's pressed look so beautiful. I wish they did a pressed version of the pearl, does anyone know if the moonstone would be able to work as a good highlight for around NC10 skin?


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone's still looking for the Pressed Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal, but I just got the restock e-mail from Sephora.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 22, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's still looking for the Pressed Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal, but I just got the restock e-mail from Sephora.


  Swoon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been lusting after this for a while now... just now sure if I *NEED* another highlighter.  Should I just bite the bullet and buy it?  Is it really as amazing as everyone says?  Help!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone's still looking for the Pressed Shimmering Skin Perfector in Rose Gold, but I just got a restock e-mail from Sephora.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> Swoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I happen to have Opal & I love it.  Opal was my first product ever from Becca & it really is pretty amazing.  I often joke that it should come with a warning label.
  I like it so much that I ordered Rose Gold tonight.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's still looking for the Pressed Shimmering Skin Perfector in Rose Gold, but I just got a restock e-mail from Sephora.


  Yes! I just got the email, too. I'm so torn though... With my luck it'll arrive cracked again. 

  ETA: Nevermind! It already sold out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Yes! I just got the email, too. I'm so torn though... With my luck it'll arrive cracked again.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind! It already sold out!


 OMG---that was quick!  Sorry you missed it.  I had forgotten about the issue with your compact.  The Opal that I ordered was fine and I hope the Rose Gold will be as well.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---that was quick!  Sorry you missed it.  I had forgotten about the issue with your compact.  The Opal that I ordered was fine and I hope the Rose Gold will be as well.


  I know, right?! I thought I had time to waffle a bit lol. My _Opal_ arrived safe and sound a few months ago, and my _Topaz_ was just fine but I bought it in-store. I just get so worried with my UPS/USPS guys! Next time it comes back in stock I'll try and nab one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I know, right?! I thought I had time to waffle a bit lol. My _Opal_ arrived safe and sound a few months ago, and my _Topaz_ was just fine but I bought it in-store. I just get so worried with my UPS/USPS guys! Next time it comes back in stock I'll try and nab one.


 How do you like Topaz?  Online it appeared much darker than the others.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> How do you like Topaz?  Online it appeared much darker than the others.


  I can swatch Topaz, Rose Gold and Opal if you want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can swatch Topaz, Rose Gold and Opal if you want.


  Oh I would love that Dilligaf----thank you!!!  Which is your favorite?


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I happen to have Opal & I love it.  Opal was my first product ever from Becca & it really is pretty amazing.  I often joke that it should come with a warning label.
> I like it so much that I ordered Rose Gold tonight.


  Awesome!  If I cave and buy it Opal will be my first product from Becca as well.  I think I might have to get it.  Have you tried any of their blushes?  I've heard they are fantastic.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can swatch Topaz, Rose Gold and Opal if you want.


 
  Oooh swatches would be great!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2014)

katred said:


> When you find it, do let me know... My skin is crazy. It used to be dry, but as I've gotten older, it's become oilier. I'm totally backwards. I'm going to try the De-Slick to see if it works over foundation for me, because I'm really sick of causing traffic accidents with the glare off my nose.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried them and I'm curious to know what people think of them as well. Disappointing that you have the two beach tints, since that's half the set. I'm lucky in that I don't have either of them, so this looks like a winner for me.


  I may get that set as well. Raspberry would be beautiful on you. I will be getting that shade next. I just got Dragonfruit which is so beautiful on. Watermelon & Guava are on their way to me.  They do not budge & look so pretty & natural on the skin. A little goes a very long way. The souffles look absolutely gorgeous over top of them - lightly. I used a little of the Lychee souffle high on my cheeks over the Dragonfruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are also soft & pretty washes of color on the lips & offer staying power if you use a gloss or whatever over them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

l-r Rose Gold, Opal, Topaz


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

Clearly pigmentation is NOT an issue. They are finely milled pressed powders. They remind me of MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finishes as far as color is concerned. I would equate Rose Gold to Superb, Opal to Whisper of Gilt, and Topaz to Glorify. I'm looking for those 3 to do comparison swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

Top row. l-r MAC Superb, MAC Whisper of Gilt, MAC Glorify


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Rose Gold, Opal, Topaz


  Those are so gorgeous!  I'm definitely getting Opal and now I think I might want Rose Gold too!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I may get that set as well. Raspberry would be beautiful on you. I will be getting that shade next. I just got Dragonfruit which is so beautiful on. Watermelon & Guava are on their way to me.  They do not budge & look so pretty & natural on the skin. A little goes a very long way. The souffles look absolutely gorgeous over top of them - lightly. I used a little of the Lychee souffle high on my cheeks over the Dragonfruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ^^^ Everything she said, @katred! I posted a swatch of _Raspberry_ + a photo of me wearing it over in the Sephora thread a few days ago, too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> *It's a bit dark for me (I'm NC25) to pull it off as a highlight but I was in a serious "ALL OF THE THINGS" mode and bought it anyway. I almost bought Moonstone, too, but I already have the liquid so I calmed down.*
> 
> 
> ^^^ Everything she said, @katred! I posted a swatch of _Raspberry_ + a photo of me wearing it over in the Sephora thread a few days ago, too!


  I feel the opposite. That moonstone may be too light for me. I had it in my basket at one point but took it out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Clearly pigmentation is NOT an issue. They are finely milled pressed powders. They remind me of MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finishes as far as color is concerned. I would equate Rose Gold to Superb, Opal to Whisper of Gilt, and Topaz to Glorify. I'm looking for those 3 to do comparison swatches.
> So far I have Opal and Rose Gold is on its way to me.  I love Opal and hope I feel the same about RG.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF*
> ...


  I also have all of the MAC MSFs noted above.  I think Becca out performs them in terms of the powder itself---I don't know if it can get any finer.  Becca did a great job!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> It's a bit dark for me (I'm NC25) to pull it off as a highlight but I was in a serious* "ALL OF THE THINGS" mode and bought it anyway*. I almost bought _Moonstone_, too, but I already have the liquid so I calmed down.
> 
> 
> ^^^ Everything she said, @katred! I posted a swatch of _Raspberry_ + a photo of me wearing it over in the Sephora thread a few days ago, too!






Oh we've all 'bought into the hype' at some point or other!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> ^^^ Everything she said, @katred! I posted a swatch of _Raspberry_ + a photo of me wearing it over in the Sephora thread a few days ago, too!











  I JUST got my Watermelon tint & LOOOOOOOVE it on so much. I guess I will end up with all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They work so much better over primers for blending. I've tried the Nars Radiant & it was nice.

  Anyone LOVE the Tom Ford Primer???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much Dilligaf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They don't come close to the texture of Becca powders. I think you will love Rose Gold. I like Opal more than Rose Gold though.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I JUST got my Watermelon tint & LOOOOOOOVE it on so much. I guess I will end up with all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to just be honest with myself and admit that I'll probably end up with all of them, too!

  Whenever I wear them it's just over CC cream and moisturizer/sunscreen. No primer.

  I haven't tried any TF... _yet_.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> They don't come close to the texture of Becca powders. I think you will love Rose Gold. I like Opal more than Rose Gold though.


 I was blown away when I first used Becca Opal.  I'm such a highlighter addict that I'm sure I'll have a little love for
   Rose Gold even if I end up liking Opal better.  Thanks again for all of the swatches.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Superb, MAC Whisper of Gilt, MAC Glorify


  Wow, these are gorgeous! I don't have any of those MSFs, so I'm thinking I need all of these!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Superb, MAC Whisper of Gilt, MAC Glorify


  Love Superb , Thats the one I have from MAC. And as for Becca The liquid one in monstone is awesome. Just ordered rose gold during the restock yest. Waiting for it to get here and going by the swatch I am excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks DILLIGAF!


----------



## Haven (Jul 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I JUST got my Watermelon tint & LOOOOOOOVE it on so much. I guess I will end up with all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the TF primer and honestly don't reach for it too often.  There is something about the smell that is off-putting for me.   Probably just me.  It also performs nicely but not any better than other primers that I have.


----------



## admmgz (Jul 23, 2014)

Have any of you ladies purchased the Becca 24/7 Tints Kit? It comes w/ two Beach Tints (Raspberry & Grapefruit) and two Eye Tints (Romanticism & Gilt). I LOVE the Beach Tints! I have all of them. The Eye Tints are sheer but nice for just a quick lid shimmer and for the price of $44 ($98 value), it's an awesome deal- the Beach Tints alone are $25 each


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2014)

Haven said:


> I have the TF primer and honestly don't reach for it too often.  There is something about the smell that is off-putting for me.   Probably just me.  It also performs nicely but not any better than other primers that I have.


  Thanks! I don't like makeup that smells funny. It did get really great reviews - but I just your opinion.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

...Oh okay I need these.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...Oh okay I need these.


  LOL!


----------



## Haven (Jul 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I don't like makeup that smells funny. It did get really great reviews - but I just your opinion.


 I would definitely try a sample first. As I said it is very nice but not necessarily nicer than other brands. I don't think that it is worth the extra money.  It does smell a little funky, but others don't seem to mind it. Maybe my nose is just overly sensitive. It reminds me of old sweat/gym smell. Not my favorite.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...Oh okay I need these.





walkingdead said:


> LOL!


:lol:


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 23, 2014)

I finally tried out the cream blush I've had for months the other day and loved it.





  Mine is in Lotus. I'd love to pick up a few more colors I saw on ebay for a decent price. If they're still around.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Just got this in an email from Ulta, I think someone in here asked when they were hitting the stores.


----------



## jenise (Jul 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Rose Gold, Opal, Topaz


  great swatches! LOVEE the way topaz looks on your skintone, it looks NOTHING like that on me!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I JUST got my Watermelon tint & LOOOOOOOVE it on so much. I guess I will end up with all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yay glad that you love it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

The rose gold liquid version is now being added to permanent line!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.temptalia.com/new-becca-ombre-nudes-eye-palette-rose-gold-shimmering-skin-perfector#more-170151


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:


  Oh  yay!! Thanks!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The rose gold liquid version is now being added to permanent line!  :yahoo:   http://www.temptalia.com/new-becca-...se-gold-shimmering-skin-perfector#more-170151


  Yay!  Thanks


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The rose gold liquid version is now being added to permanent line!  :yahoo:   http://www.temptalia.com/new-becca-...se-gold-shimmering-skin-perfector#more-170151


 Yas!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh my gosh ...I want BOTH!!!!!!!! Will the Rose Gold shade look right on me?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm still undecided which shade will look best on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pearl seems like the perfect highlight on very pale skin, but everyone raves about Opal...then there is Moonstone which they say  is in between the two. I went to my Sephora today & they only had the pressed in Opal & Topaz. The Opal seemed very golden to me in their lighting on my skin. So yeah, I still don't know which shade would be best.


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm still undecided which shade will look best on me :sigh:   Pearl seems like the perfect highlight on very pale skin, but everyone raves about Opal...then there is Moonstone which they say  is in between the two. I went to my Sephora today & they only had the pressed in Opal & Topaz. The Opal seemed very golden to me in their lighting on my skin. So yeah, I still don't know which shade would be best.


 Swatched pearl today and it's so gorgeous!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Swatched pearl today and it's so gorgeous!


  Do you think thats the best shade for very pale skin? Everyone loves loves the opal shade ???  It seemed so gold on me, but maybe its different on the face?


----------



## ginski (Jul 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do you think thats the best shade for very pale skin? Everyone loves loves the opal shade ???  It seemed so gold on me, but maybe its different on the face?


I'm waiting on my Opal pressed and the lychee Opal.  Ordered them on ulta because of my coupon.  Figured they should be good for my nc25.   hoping for delivery by Wednesday!


----------



## jenise (Jul 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do you think thats the best shade for very pale skin? Everyone loves loves the opal shade ???  It seemed so gold on me, but maybe its different on the face?


 I think that or moonstone! My friend is pale too and her favorite is moonstone although she has opal as well. Opal is very gold on me too! Hth!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 27, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@]  I agree with [@]jenise[/@]  I think Opal would be too dark for you.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 27, 2014)

I have Moonstone and its amazing. I'm NC20. I did order Opal and Rose Gold though because sometimes I like to wear bronzer as blush and that'll be a nice highlight.


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 27, 2014)

TFS! Topaz is now on my list


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have Moonstone and its amazing. I'm NC20. I did order Opal and Rose Gold though because sometimes I like to wear bronzer as blush and that'll be a nice highlight.


  Ok, thanks!


----------



## jenise (Jul 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok doll, that helps. I really like Moonstone from all the swatches I googled. Thanks   Do you like the rose gold?  It did seem dark to me. Thanks! :bouquet:  The lighting in Sephora was terrible so I wasn't sure. Do you like the rose gold?  Ok, thanks!


 Loveeeee rose gold! It's like a peachy goldish on me


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Are there any swatches of the liquid SSP in rose gold out yet?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

I got the Raspberry Beach Tint today...OMG its just Beautiful on - my favorite shade! Its such a natural looking out in the cold berry flush. I really love this one on my lips as well. A fresh look.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do you think thats the best shade for very pale skin? Everyone loves loves the opal shade ???  It seemed so gold on me, but maybe its different on the face?


  I had a sample of Opal, which I swatched on the back of my hand recently. Very beautiful. I didn't try it on my face, though. I got a little nervous, thinking it wouldn't suit my uber-pale face, and tossed it. It may work if it's well-blended, or if mixed in with foundation. (On the back of my hand it seemed kind of rosy-tinted.) My instinct says it may work better on light-to-medium skin than on very fair skin. For very fair skin, I'm thinking Pearl or Moonstone would be the best bets.  (And yeah, why didn't Becca put out a pressed version of Pearl?!?!)


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I had a sample of Opal, which I swatched on the back of my hand recently. Very beautiful. I didn't try it on my face, though. I got a little nervous, thinking it wouldn't suit my uber-pale face, and tossed it. It may work if it's well-blended, or if mixed in with foundation. (On the back of my hand it seemed kind of rosy-tinted.) My instinct says it may work better on light-to-medium skin than on very fair skin. For very fair skin, I'm thinking Pearl or Moonstone would be the best bets.  (And yeah, why didn't Becca put out a pressed version of Pearl?!?!)


  Exactly.  I feel the same way as you about  Opal. Pearl & Moonstone will be much better for our pale skin. I'm hoping to get both. It is very odd that they didn't do the pearl in the pressed. Maybe they will now since its so popular.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Exactly. I feel the same way as you about Opal. Pearl & Moonstone will be much better for our pale skin. I'm hoping to get both. It is very odd that they didn't do the pearl in the pressed. Maybe they will now since its so popular.


  I have Moonstone in the pressed and liquid and it's much more suited to my skin than Opal. But I can make it work. I have Rose Gold and I mix it in with Bronzer for a "sun-kissed" look and it works


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have Moonstone in the pressed and liquid and it's much more suited to my skin than Opal. But I can make it work. I have Rose Gold and I mix it in with Bronzer for a "sun-kissed" look and it works


  Ooh, the rose gold sounds so pretty. I may have to get it too.
  Thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ooh, the rose gold sounds so pretty. I may have to get it too.
> Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


>


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 16, 2014)

_GASP!_ Ulta (and beccacosmetics.com) now has a LE Shimmering Skin Perfector in _*Champagne Gold*_!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> _GASP!_ Ulta (and beccacosmetics.com) now has a LE Shimmering Skin Perfector in _*Champagne Gold*_!


:thud:


----------



## Mazi (Aug 17, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> _GASP!_ Ulta (and beccacosmetics.com) now has a LE Shimmering Skin Perfector in _*Champagne Gold*_!


  ooooohhh very pretty!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 17, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> _GASP!_ Ulta (and beccacosmetics.com) now has a LE Shimmering Skin Perfector in _*Champagne Gold*_!


----------



## jenise (Aug 18, 2014)

Yay the champagne came back!! Just ordered! (Should've never came in here lol)


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay the champagne came back!! Just ordered! (Should've never came in here lol)


  I ordered it too!  I was wondering when you were going to order it.


----------



## jenise (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I ordered it too!  I was wondering when you were going to order it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay the champagne came back!! Just ordered! (Should've never came in here lol)








Yayyy!!!!!!Now I will wait for the swatch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...or not


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> _GASP!_ Ulta (and beccacosmetics.com) now has a LE Shimmering Skin Perfector in _*Champagne Gold*_!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I ordered it too! I was wondering when you were going to order it.


----------



## StarryMom (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the Champagne Gold and it's (for me) just a lighter gold but to my eye, straight up GOLD. I was expecting a powder version of Pearl (since the other shades match their liquid counterparts).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 18, 2014)

StarryMom said:


> I have the Champagne Gold and it's (for me) just a lighter gold but to my eye, straight up GOLD. I was expecting a powder version of Pearl (since the other shades match their liquid counterparts).


 
  Thanks for posting!  Wow!  I was thinking of more of a white gold.  I'll probably get it anyway.  I still want to get the liquid rose gold and will probably get it before this one.  I do wonder why it has a texture when the new Rose Gold pressed came plain.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

StarryMom said:


> I have the Champagne Gold and it's (for me) just a lighter gold but to my eye, straight up GOLD. I was expecting a powder version of Pearl (since the other shades match their liquid counterparts).


:eyelove:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for posting!  Wow!  I was thinking of more of a white gold.  I'll probably get it anyway.  I still want to get the liquid rose gold and will probably get it before this one.  I do wonder why it has a texture when the new Rose Gold pressed came plain.


  When the rose gold pressed 1st came out last year-- it had this design too - it was a limited holiday edition.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for posting!  Wow!  I was thinking of more of a white gold.  I'll probably get it anyway.  I still want to get the liquid rose gold and will probably get it before this one.  I do wonder why it *has a texture when the new Rose Gold pressed came plain*.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, only when they added it to permanent line,they made it similar to the others in the range. Since this one launched as LE too, I guess thus the textured pattern!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> When the rose gold pressed 1st came out last year-- it had this design too - it was a limited holiday edition.


  Yes, that's the one I have but I'm thinking it has the design because of the limited edition thing. Is the champagne gold limited edition too?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah, only when they added it to permanent line,they made it similar to the others in the range. Since this one launched as LE too, I guess thus the textured pattern!


  Oh I didn't know the champagne was LE!  I'm glad I ordered.  I waited to long las year when rose gold came out


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah, only when they added it to permanent line,they made it similar to the others in the range. Since this one launched as LE too, I guess thus the textured pattern!


  Oh I overlooked the limited edition status, thanks for letting me know.  I guess I have to move it up on my wish list.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh I didn't know the champagne was LE!  I'm glad I ordered.  I waited to long las year when rose gold came out


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ikr i did the same and ended up missing it. Just got my paws on rose gold last month when they relaunched it :haha: Nw champagne gold is sold out glad I grabbed one before that!!! :shock:


  It's sold out!  I'm glad I ordered it then! I got the rose gold too last month! Yay!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay the champagne came back!! Just ordered! (Should've never came in here lol)


   I just ordered it too---no willpower when it comes to highlighters!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's sold out! I'm glad I ordered it then! I got the rose gold too last month! Yay!!!


  As of this morning it was still available on Becca.com


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> As of this morning it was still available on Becca.com








Ulta was sold out of it last I checked! Its still available at beccacosmetics.com!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] As of this morning it was still available on Becca.com[/COLOR]


  Hi Medgal!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's sold out! I'm glad I ordered it then! I got the rose gold too last month! Yay!!!








The Ulta order just shipped!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Medgal!






Hi Doll!!!  How are you???


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Doll!!!  How are you???[/COLOR]


  I'm good!  Are you still getting physical therapy?  How is it going?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm good! Are you still getting physical therapy? How is it going?


 Next week is my last week!!! 



Thanks for asking. This has been my entire summer but I am so thankful for a really good outcome.
   I have almost 100% range of motion /7 I'm driving again!!!  Freedom---woo hooooo!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Next week is my last week!!! [/COLOR]:stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks for asking. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This has been my entire summer but I am so thankful for a really good outcome.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have almost 100% range of motion /7 I'm driving again!!!  Freedom---woo hooooo!!!![/COLOR]


  Great news Medgal!  It is sold out already? Well that was to be expected. I think I will take my chances and wait for a wider release. You think the Department stores and Sephora will get it too?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Next week is my last week!!! [/COLOR]:stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks for asking. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This has been my entire summer but I am so thankful for a really good outcome.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have almost 100% range of motion /7 I'm driving again!!!  Freedom---woo hooooo!!!![/COLOR]


  That's awesome!  100% ROM!  You've been working hard!!!but I'm going to miss how your husband does your hair!!! He's sooo sweet!!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My sentiment exactly Miss Dolly!!![/COLOR]:thud:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I just ordered it too---no willpower when it comes to highlighters!!![/COLOR]


 Me either!! They're my favorite :eyelove: especially when we already love the formula of these ones!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 20, 2014)

The Champagne Gold is back in stock on Ulta.com!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me either!! They're my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  I actually had no experience whatsoever w/Becca until I heard everyone raving about the pressed highlighters---that was the magic word for me- _Highlighter._ 
              I tried Opal and was immediately hooked.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

I got my Champagne today!  It's gorgeous.  I haven't tried it yet but it looks beautiful in the pan!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Next week is my last week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome dear!!!! I wanted to answer one of your posts to me...but I'm trying to find it


----------



## ginski (Aug 20, 2014)

So do i need champagne even tho i have Opal? Lol dumb question huh?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I got my Champagne today!  It's gorgeous.  I haven't tried it yet but it looks beautiful in the pan!


 I will get mine tomm :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> So do i need champagne even tho i have Opal? Lol dumb question huh?


 :nods: collect them all :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will get mine tomm :yahoo:


  Vineetha!  We're walking in the same path with our Nars lippies, This highlighter and the MAC ANR lippies!!! Yay!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Vineetha!  We're walking in the same path with our Nars lippies, This highlighter and the MAC ANR lippies!!! Yay!


 :lol: :frenz:


----------



## ginski (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :nods: collect them all :haha:


damn you and damn ulta triple points! I'm so close to 2k points i can smell it!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> damn you and damn ulta triple points! I'm so close to 2k points i can smell it!


 Just a little push and you are there oke:


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not a fan of liquid highlighters, which is why I've always stayed away from the Becca Liquid Illuminators. However, I will step out of my comfort zone; I picked up Rose Gold today and it's BEAUTIFUL! I think I may like it more than the pressed version!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I'm not a fan of liquid highlighters, which is why I've always stayed away from the Becca Liquid Illuminators. However, I will step out of my comfort zone; I picked up Rose Gold today and it's BEAUTIFUL! I think I may like it more than the pressed version!!


  I've been going back & forth with the rose gold liquid!  You really liked it that much?  Now I want it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I've been going back & forth with the rose gold liquid! You really liked it that much? Now I want it.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


  You know you want it too Vineetha!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You know you want it too Vineetha!


  I do!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am just thinking whether i need both the liquid and pressed version!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I've been going back & forth with the rose gold liquid! You really liked it that much? Now I want it.


  I do! IMO it's a more subtle/refined version of the pressed version, at least it is on my skin.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I do! IMO it's a more subtle/refined version of the pressed version, at least it is on my skin.


  Sounds nice!!! I need it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome dear!!!! I wanted to answer one of your posts to me...but I'm trying to find it






I was looking for one of your posts to which I responded, and now I'm back-peddling 



You asked me about the NARS lippies and I said I was passing---well I was until I found out one is called Charlotte.  I must have it just because of the name--My grandmother, mother & sister are all named Charlotte.  No-brainer right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's awesome! 100% ROM! You've been working hard!!!but I'm going to miss how your husband does your hair!!! He's sooo sweet!!!


 This was a much better experience than when I had the left side done about 5 years ago.  With that one it took a 
   full year before I had painless full range of motion.  I totally miss Hubs doing my hair!  Yes, he's a keeper!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I got my Champagne today! It's gorgeous. I haven't tried it yet but it looks beautiful in the pan!


    Oh that's awesome!  I can't wait to hear your opinion of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's sold out! I'm glad I ordered it then! I got the rose gold too last month! Yay!!!


   Do you also have Opal?  If so, of the three I'm eager to hear which of the three is your favorite.  I thought I'd like 
   Rose Gold more than Opal but I like Opal more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> So do i need champagne even tho i have Opal? Lol dumb question huh?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

StarryMom said:


> I have the Champagne Gold and it's (for me) just a lighter gold but to my eye, straight up GOLD. I was expecting a powder version of Pearl (since the other shades match their liquid counterparts).


 Great photo & swatch---here it reminds me of EL's Heat Wave.  I can't wait to see it IRL.


----------



## jenise (Aug 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I'm not a fan of liquid highlighters, which is why I've always stayed away from the Becca Liquid Illuminators. However, I will step out of my comfort zone; I picked up Rose Gold today and it's BEAUTIFUL! I think I may like it more than the pressed version!!





walkingdead said:


> I've been going back & forth with the rose gold liquid!  You really liked it that much?  Now I want it.


     Yup need it too now LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I was looking for one of your posts to which I responded, and now I'm back-peddling
> 
> 
> 
> You asked me about the NARS lippies and I said I was passing---well I was until I found out one is called Charlotte.  I must have it just because of the name--My grandmother, mother & sister are all named Charlotte.  No-brainer right?








 Thats the same post I'm looking for babe!

  YES on Charlotte its stunning. I will be getting that one as well. The lipsticks are simply AMAZING! One swipe gorgeous rich color


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 21, 2014)

StarryMom said:


> I have the Champagne Gold and it's (for me) just a lighter gold but to my eye, straight up GOLD. I was expecting a powder version of Pearl (since the other shades match their liquid counterparts).


  MUST.  HAVE. *faints THUD* That is gorgeous!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 21, 2014)

I love Rose gold! I've been using it everyday!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 21, 2014)

Although I initially had no intention of ordering the Champagne Gold, I ordered it immediately when I saw it come back in stock since it's limited edition. I also purchased it in topaz about two weeks ago. How do you all apply the pressed skin perfectors? Are you using your fingers or brushes?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Although I initially had no intention of ordering the Champagne Gold, I ordered it immediately when I saw it come back in stock since it's limited edition. I also purchased it in topaz about two weeks ago. How do you all apply the pressed skin perfectors? Are you using your fingers or brushes?


  I prefer MAC 188 myself for highlighters!! Thats what I use with Becca Pressed highlighters!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 21, 2014)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Although I initially had no intention of ordering the Champagne Gold, I ordered it immediately when I saw it come back in stock since it's limited edition. I also purchased it in topaz about two weeks ago. How do you all apply the pressed skin perfectors? Are you using your fingers or brushes?


 I use a hakuhodo highlighter brush k001


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Champagne gold !!!! Straight up a Pale gold!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 21, 2014)

Has anyone compared the re-released pressed Rose Gold ssp to the holiday version? I *like* my holiday version, but I just came from Sephora and fell head over heels for the now permanent version, which I thought was odd. Something about my swatch in store looked more refined than the former release.  I don't know, I might be going crazy lol.


----------



## jenise (Aug 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Has anyone compared the re-released pressed Rose Gold ssp to the holiday version? I *like* my holiday version, but I just came from Sephora and fell head over heels for the now permanent version, which I thought was odd. Something about my swatch in store looked more refined than the former release.  I don't know, I might be going crazy lol.


 The newer one is better than the Christmas version!! You're not Going crazy lol I feel The same way. I have both and like the newer one soooo much more :shock:


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> The newer one is better than the Christmas version!! You're not Going crazy lol I feel The same way. I have both and like the newer one soooo much more :shock:


  That's what I thought! The difference might be slight but it's there and it completely changes my opinion on how I feel about the pressed RG. Gotta get the new one now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> The same way. I have both and like the newer one soooo much more


  Don't tell me this.  I don't want to have to get another.  I went to Sephora the other day and swiped Opal pressed on my had and was blown away.  They were out of stock and I went to two other Sephoras looking for it and was going to order it online but decided to reorganize my stash and there it was!  I felt so stupid.  I don't know how I forgot I had this.  Maybe I bought too much stuff around the same time.  What color blushes are you guys pairing with Opal?


----------



## jenise (Aug 24, 2014)

Used champagne yesterday, absolutely in love with it!! It's unique in my collection &that's coming from a highlighter hoarder :lol:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a blurry swatch to show the true color!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Don't tell me this.  I don't want to have to get another.  I went to Sephora the other day and swiped Opal pressed on my had and was blown away.  They were out of stock and I went to two other Sephoras looking for it and was going to order it online but decided to reorganize my stash and there it was!  I felt so stupid.  I don't know how I forgot I had this.  Maybe I bought too much stuff around the same time.  What color blushes are you guys pairing with Opal?


  LOL!! It's so hard to keep track of all this make up.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> Here's a blurry swatch to show the true color!









 I love it too! Thats the only one I have reached for since I got it!!! - A fellow hoarder!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> Used champagne yesterday, absolutely in love with it!! It's unique in my collection &that's coming from a highlighter hoarder :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!  I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet.


----------



## karime415 (Aug 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great news Medgal!  It is sold out already? Well that was to be expected. I think I will take my chances and wait for a wider release. You think the Department stores and Sephora will get it too?


  It will be released in October for sephora in le packaging


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Don't tell me this.  I don't want to have to get another.  I went to Sephora the other day and swiped Opal pressed on my had and was blown away.  They were out of stock and I went to two other Sephoras looking for it and was going to order it online but decided to reorganize my stash and there it was!  I felt so stupid.  I don't know how I forgot I had this.  Maybe I bought too much stuff around the same time.  What color blushes are you guys pairing with Opal?


  OMGOSH I do this waay too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You make me feel much better now


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 24, 2014)

@BrittLuvsMakeup I use the RT Setting Brush! 

  So, I finally swatched _Rose Gold_ in pressed and liquid form today and I don't know... maybe I was too excited/heavy handed? I'm not sure I'll be getting either. They both seemed too dark for me. This coming from someone who picked up _Topaz_ during Chic Week!

  I ordered _Champagne Gold_ but now I'm nervous and I wish I'd waited to swatch it. It looks so pretty though!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> @BrittLuvsMakeup I use the RT Setting Brush!
> 
> So, I finally swatched _Rose Gold_ in pressed and liquid form today and I don't know... maybe I was too excited/heavy handed? I'm not sure I'll be getting either. They both seemed too dark for me. This coming from someone who picked up _Topaz_ during Chic Week!
> 
> I ordered _Champagne Gold_ but now I'm nervous and I wish I'd waited to swatch it. It looks so pretty though!


  Thanks for posting that. I was wanting to know more about RG on.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Champagne gold, rose gold


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  They both look really pretty on you! Thanks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone have the Topshop highlighter in Sunbeam as well as the Becca Champagne? I'm guessing they are dupes. It would save me a few bucks if they are.


----------



## BloominBeauty (Aug 28, 2014)

I totally agree the Rose Gold (both liquid and powder) ended up being too dark for me. I could have stuck with the powder version to make it work, but I know I would hesitate to reach for it. Opal and Moonstone work more effortlessly for me. The liquid Rose Gold will be perfect for darker skin tones though! It has a beautiful sheen to it.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 29, 2014)

BloominBeauty said:


> I totally agree the Rose Gold (both liquid and powder) ended up being too dark for me. I could have stuck with the powder version to make it work, but I know I would hesitate to reach for it. Opal and Moonstone work more effortlessly for me. The liquid Rose Gold will be perfect for darker skin tones though! It has a beautiful sheen to it.


  I actually use the Rose gold as more of a blush. I use like a peachy shade of blush that's matte and then use a little of that on top. Its great!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone have thoughts on the powder blushes? I swatched some and loved.. Especially damselfly. Would love any thoughts, comparisons or swatches for any of the shades! Feel like damselfly close to nars orgasm... And someone blogged that wild honey was close to warm soul.


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 2, 2014)

I own the blush in Flowerchild. It has good pigment and a beautiful sheen to it. I like it ok but I wouldn't buy another one. I think I still prefer NARS for blush.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the powder blushes? I swatched some and loved.. Especially damselfly. Would love any thoughts, comparisons or swatches for any of the shades! Feel like damselfly close to nars orgasm... And someone blogged that wild honey was close to warm soul.


  Same here. I would like to know more about the blushes. I have Gypsy blush in my cart.


----------



## Lilly83 (Sep 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Champagne gold, rose gold


   They look so pretty. :eyelove:


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't wait for the champagne one to be in store only saw online so far


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

The Champagne Gold is available on Sephora! http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-P381176?skuId=1621556


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2014)

Finally ordered Rose Gold!   I hate paying full price, but no one else has it in stock. Come to momma! :drools:


----------



## Jol0 (Sep 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Finally ordered Rose Gold!   I hate paying full price, but no one else has it in stock. Come to momma! :drools:


 Hah I ordered as soon as I saw their back in stock email!  Are their highlighters pretty amazing??


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 24, 2014)

I love Rose Gold!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jol0 said:


> Hah I ordered as soon as I saw their back in stock email!  Are their highlighters pretty amazing??


  Never tried em. This will be my first, but i also have Moonstone and Opal in my cart from another site. Gonna order em this week!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Never tried em. This will be my first, but i also have Moonstone and Opal in my cart from another site. Gonna order em this week!


   Moonstone is  but they are extremely pigmented. You can go overboard. A little tap is all it takes.   Hope you love them!!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I actually use the Rose gold as more of a blush. I use like a peachy shade of blush that's matte and then use a little of that on top. Its great!!


  Would you find this to shimmery to use as a full on blush? I was hesitant to purchase as I didn't want to run the risk of an overly pink blush type product that aS just way to shimmery and better suited as a highlight :/


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Would you find this to shimmery to use as a full on blush? I was hesitant to purchase as I didn't want to run the risk of an overly pink blush type product that aS just way to shimmery and better suited as a highlight :/


  I've never tried it by itself. I think it could work, but its not my personal style. Lately I've been using Douceur from NARS and using a real techniques duo fibre brush (the white ones that are flat) and lightly dusty Rose Gold over top.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've never tried it by itself. I think it could work, but its not my personal style. Lately I've been using Douceur from NARS and using a real techniques duo fibre brush (the white ones that are flat) and lightly dusty Rose Gold over top.


I'm going to try that! Sounds like a nice combo.


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've never tried it by itself. I think it could work, but its not my personal style. Lately I've been using Douceur from NARS and using a real techniques duo fibre brush (the white ones that are flat) and lightly dusty Rose Gold over top.


  Hmm I never thought of doing something like that oddly enough. I've done matte over matte, matte over cream, or a sheen over matte, but never anything with noticeable shimmer except on the cheekbone. I'll have to try this thanks for the tip!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Rose Gold!!!


   I'm going to make a point of using RG more often & give Opal a bit of a rest.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried Champagne Gold? The photo looks interesting and the color is different than most highlighters out.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 25, 2014)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Has anyone tried Champagne Gold? The photo looks interesting and the color is different than most highlighters out.


  Yes. Lots of people have already posted swatches of it too.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Finally ordered Rose Gold!   I hate paying full price, but no one else has it in stock. Come to momma! :drools:


  I wanted to wait until the next sale, but seeing how this one always sells out, I decided to get it.   





TheLadyDanger said:


> Has anyone tried Champagne Gold? The photo looks interesting and the color is different than most highlighters out.


  For some reason I wasn't able to find satisfactory reviews/swatches when I did a quick Google search- so in absence of that, I ordered it anyway.    





erine1881 said:


> TheLadyDanger said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried Champagne Gold? The photo looks interesting and the color is different than most highlighters out.
> ...


  I'll take another look.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ladies! Champagne gold is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! will post a swatch later


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 30, 2014)

samanthadee1688 said:


> Ladies! Champagne gold is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! will post a swatch later


  Yay! Mine will be here this week!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 1, 2014)

Its not letting me add my pictures


----------



## StarDust1203 (Oct 1, 2014)

I cannot wait to get my hands on champagne gold!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 2, 2014)

Left to right   Moonstone  Opal Champagne gold  The balm Mary loumainzer  Nars albatross on the top above them all


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just came today!!!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 2, 2014)

Its beautiful right???!!!!! I got it and thought it would be too dark on but it is GORGEOUS


----------



## Shars (Oct 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just came today!!!


  Have you tried/swatched it yet? If you have, is the texture consistent with the others (if you own any others)?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2014)

Shars said:


> Have you tried/swatched it yet? If you have, is the texture consistent with the others (if you own any others)?


  I'll post swatches later today! Right now i just have this one and Rose Gold!


----------



## Shars (Oct 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'll post swatches later today! Right now i just have this one and Rose Gold!


  Thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2014)

Rose Gold and Champagne Gold   They're like buttah!


----------



## katiek2012 (Oct 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're like buttah!


  so shiny and pretty!
  do you think that champagne gold would be too dark on nc10-15  skin?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> so shiny and pretty! do you think that champagne gold would be too dark on nc10-15  skin?


  Just use a very light hand! I'm NC20, and i need to use a light hand. I'm gonna use it for a shadow and lightly for a highlighter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Rose Gold and Champagne Gold   They're like buttah!


:eyelove:


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're like buttah!


  so pretty!

  i just ordered these two from sephora since rose gold is finally back in stock.


----------



## Shars (Oct 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're like buttah!


  Into my cart they go! Thanks again


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 4, 2014)

Shars said:


> Into my cart they go! Thanks again :drinks:


  :winkiss:


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 6, 2014)

So far I have all the powders and I love them. I will do swatches tomorrow


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 6, 2014)

Is anyone picking up the holiday set from Sephora? 

  I have the full size Opal, but I've never tried the either two, although I'm sure I have dupes in some form. I think I'm just a sucker for tiny travel-sized things.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're like buttah!






 They truly are one of the best formulas that I've tried in a long time.  Opal is my fav, then Rose Gold and CG last, but I need to just put Opal down for a minute & 
  give RG & CG some love!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Is anyone picking up the holiday set from Sephora? http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-trade-spotlights-P389831?skuId=1621549  I have the full size Opal, but I've never tried the either two, although I'm sure I have dupes in some form. I think I'm just a sucker for tiny travel-sized things.


  I am! Getting 2 - one for me and the for my sister for Christmas.  It's a pretty good deal to try out the 2 others.


----------



## BrintsAngel (Oct 7, 2014)

Just added the holiday set on my to get list! Thanks for posting


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 7, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Is anyone picking up the holiday set from Sephora? http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-trade-spotlights-P389831?skuId=1621549
> 
> I have the full size Opal, but I've never tried the either two, although I'm sure I have dupes in some form. I think I'm just a sucker for tiny travel-sized things.


  I don't think affiliate links are allowed. You might want to modify that link.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I don't think affiliate links are allowed. You might want to modify that link.


  What's wrong with that link?  It just takes you to the Sephora page.


----------



## StarryMom (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What's wrong with that link? It just takes you to the Sephora page.


If you click it, it actually is a shopstyle affiliate link.


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 7, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I don't think affiliate links are allowed. You might want to modify that link.


  Fixed! I had a durp moment.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

StarryMom said:


> If you click it, it actually is a shopstyle affiliate link.


  Thanks Starrymom!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 7, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Fixed! I had a durp moment.


No worries. Just didn't want you to get in trouble!


----------



## cosmeticjunkie2 (Oct 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes. Lots of people have already posted swatches of it too.


 hey ladies so I was wondering if this champagne gold would be comparable to whisper of gilt...ive heard rumors it is a dupe...does anyone have both thst could swatch next to each other for me? Thanks loves!


----------



## jenise (Oct 11, 2014)

cosmeticjunkie2 said:


> hey ladies so I was wondering if this champagne gold would be comparable to whisper of gilt...ive heard rumors it is a dupe...does anyone have both thst could swatch next to each other for me? Thanks loves!


 I don't have WOG but champagne is veryyy yellow gold!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

cosmeticjunkie2 said:


> hey ladies so I was wondering if this champagne gold would be comparable to whisper of gilt...ive heard rumors it is a dupe...does anyone have both thst could swatch next to each other for me? Thanks loves!


   I have both and will swatch them tomorrow when there's daylight, unless someone else does it first.  I agree w/Jenise---CG is veryyy yellow gold & WOG does not appear that way in the compact.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 11, 2014)

cosmeticjunkie2 said:


> hey ladies so I was wondering if this champagne gold would be comparable to whisper of gilt...ive heard rumors it is a dupe...does anyone have both thst could swatch next to each other for me? Thanks loves!


  Not even close!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 Confirmation!


----------



## cosmeticjunkie2 (Oct 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Confirmation![/COLOR]


ahhhh darn!!! Well it's still pretty...ended up buying it anyway  I absolutely love all the becca highlighters...but I will be mwking the trip up north this weekend to purchasevthe kiko 208 which I know realky is almost an exact dupe..just thought maybe I could save myself the trip since it is an hour and 30 minutes away...but oh well what can ya do. Oh the struggles lol! I do have opal as well which I think may actually be more comparable than the champagne gold. I'd love to buy the real whisper of gilt but 300+ is just crazy!


----------



## EllaS (Oct 17, 2014)

BloominBeauty said:


> I totally agree the Rose Gold (both liquid and powder) ended up being too dark for me. I could have stuck with the powder version to make it work, but I know I would hesitate to reach for it. Opal and Moonstone work more effortlessly for me. The liquid Rose Gold will be perfect for darker skin tones though! It has a beautiful sheen to it.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NYCBeautyJunkie*
> 
> ...


  Thank you all for this feedback! I want to try one of the Rose Golds but I don't know whether to try the pressed powder or liquid. I'm light-medium skintone (YSL BD50 which I think translates to about Mac NC30 if that helps). 

  Any other observations or opinions about powder vs liquid formulations? I have the liquid in Opal and I love it. Never tried any of the Becca powders previously.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 19, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the Becca Ombre Nude Eyes palette.. I am thinking of adding it into my Sephora order, but I've never seen it in the flesh..

  It sure looks pretty in pictures though.


----------



## JulieDiva (Oct 19, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Becca Ombre Nude Eyes palette.. I am thinking of adding it into my Sephora order, but I've never seen it in the flesh..
> 
> It sure looks pretty in pictures though.


I have it in my cart, and am also debating it. I have seen it in real life, and tried some shades. They are beautifully nude, and many are matte or satin, not sparkly, which i love....I really want it, I just have wayyyy too many neutral shadow palettes...but I reallllly want it.....the shadows seem like a smooth texture too.


----------



## Jol0 (Oct 19, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Becca Ombre Nude Eyes palette.. I am thinking of adding it into my Sephora order, but I've never seen it in the flesh..  It sure looks pretty in pictures though.


 I got it but returned it. for some reason they just melted right off after a couple of hours.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 19, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Becca Ombre Nude Eyes palette.. I am thinking of adding it into my Sephora order, but I've never seen it in the flesh..
> 
> It sure looks pretty in pictures though.


  I ordered it and it should be here by Wednesday.  Hoping it works for me!


----------



## dash4 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered it and it should be here by Wednesday.  Hoping it works for me!


  Ohhhh let us know how it works out.. I really think I am going to order it too, even though Jol0 had a bad experience...

  Although I despise my dry skin - it does help in regards to eye makeup staying in place all day..

  Someone on YT said that it is an awesome palette.. and they said to skip  the UD Naked Basics 2 palette and buy Becca's palette instead... sooooo I dunno.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 20, 2014)

I also picked up the Becca palette and returned it. They're beautiful shadows but the blend into each other and become muddy. They're almost too creamy.   It was disappointing.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 20, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I ordered 2 and they just arrived (Watermelon/Moonstone & Papaya/Topaz). Papaya/Topaz is quite pretty; W/M I'm not a fan of, and it's because of its mix with Moonstone. It's a pale gold that comes off as frosty on my dark skintone. I think if it had been a bit warmer like Opal or Topaz, I would've liked it a lot more, because the Watermelon Beach Tint is a lovely color. They are also lightly scented. I will take more pictures at home with my DSLR camera.
> 
> Here are some pictures (these are more pigmented/vibrant IRL, my phone is notorious for washing out colors):
> 
> ...


  I never bought these because there's just too much shimmer and not enough color but I love mixing Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector with my foundation. Totally worth $41. Your skin will glow.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Rose Gold, Opal, Topaz


  Those are amazing! I'm going to end up buying a powder to go over the liquid just because they blend so well and I love highlighting!


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Rose Gold!!!


  Me too!


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 20, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Thank you all for this feedback! I want to try one of the Rose Golds but I don't know whether to try the pressed powder or liquid. I'm light-medium skintone (YSL BD50 which I think translates to about Mac NC30 if that helps).
> 
> Any other observations or opinions about powder vs liquid formulations? I have the liquid in Opal and I love it. Never tried any of the Becca powders previously.


  Get the liquid if your wanting to mix it into your foundation. Get the powder if your just want to highlight. It's more convenient to get the powder to highlight because you won't have to wash your hands from blending the liquid. I think the powder blends just as well as the liquid but the powder can be built up much more. 

  As for foundations Becca has so many shade ranges so I'd definately check them out. My sister has neutral skin tone so undertones are usually too yellow or too cool. But she tried the Becca foundation and found an exact match to her face, neck, and body. An EXACT match. She's a miser but she's gonna shell out the cash for the color Mink without one regret.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 20, 2014)

I got the Becca Ultimate Color Gloss in Hummingbird (shown here) and Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector (worn above mixed with foundation). I also got Malibu Punch and Strawberry Beach Tint. I'll post pics of those tomorrow. Hummingbird and Malibu Punch are being discontinued so pick them up while you can. My Sephora shipped their's back to the company already but they're still available online for a discount on Becca's site. I can say that the glosses are thick and moisturizing and last a super long time. I don't really have to touch them up unless I eat.


----------



## EllaS (Oct 21, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> Get the liquid if your wanting to mix it into your foundation. Get the powder if your just want to highlight. It's more convenient to get the powder to highlight because you won't have to wash your hands from blending the liquid. I think the powder blends just as well as the liquid but the powder can be built up much more.


  Thank you Sharee! I appreciate the advice  Both are so pretty I may end up getting both at this point. Also in case anyone wants more swatches here's a video swatch of the Champagne Gold and Rose Gold (powder & liquid). I've cued it to the point where she's about to swatch them. HTH! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFlnh9B_Xrk&list=UU5CLbqqdnKUzYNyS_kMbnIg#t=558


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I got the Becca Ultimate Color Gloss in Hummingbird (shown here) and Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector (worn above mixed with foundation). I also got Malibu Punch and Strawberry Beach Tint. I'll post pics of those tomorrow. Hummingbird and Malibu Punch are being discontinued so pick them up while you can. My Sephora shipped their's back to the company already but they're still available online for a discount on Becca's site. I can say that the glosses are thick and moisturizing and last a super long time. I don't really have to touch them up unless I eat.


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 21, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I got the Becca Ultimate Color Gloss in Hummingbird (shown here) and Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector (worn above mixed with foundation). I also got Malibu Punch and Strawberry Beach Tint. I'll post pics of those tomorrow. Hummingbird and Malibu Punch are being discontinued so pick them up while you can. My Sephora shipped their's back to the company already but they're still available online for a discount on Becca's site. I can say that the glosses are thick and moisturizing and last a super long time. I don't really have to touch them up unless I eat.


  You're so pretty! I saw those lip glosses on hautelook a few months ago at a really good price but I didn't even think about the fact that they may have been there because they were being discontinued. If I see them on there again, I'll be sure to grab them up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I got the Becca Ultimate Color Gloss in Hummingbird (shown here) and Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector (worn above mixed with foundation). I also got Malibu Punch and Strawberry Beach Tint. I'll post pics of those tomorrow. Hummingbird and Malibu Punch are being discontinued so pick them up while you can. My Sephora shipped their's back to the company already but they're still available online for a discount on Becca's site. I can say that the glosses are thick and moisturizing and last a super long time. I don't really have to touch them up unless I eat.


Beautiful


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 21, 2014)

Shars said:


> You're so pretty! I saw those lip glosses on hautelook a few months ago at a really good price but I didn't even think about the fact that they may have been there because they were being discontinued. If I see them on there again, I'll be sure to grab them up.


  That's where I got mine for $9! And the foundation was something like $15. Great discounts.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 21, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Thank you Sharee! I appreciate the advice  Both are so pretty I may end up getting both at this point. Also in case anyone wants more swatches here's a video swatch of the Champagne Gold and Rose Gold (powder & liquid). I've cued it to the point where she's about to swatch them. HTH! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFlnh9B_Xrk&list=UU5CLbqqdnKUzYNyS_kMbnIg#t=558


  I'd get the liquid in your favorite shade to mix (I love liquid Rose Gold) and top with a lighter powder for that wow (I love powder Moonstone and Opal).


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful!!!


  Thank you!


----------



## forqpyne (Oct 22, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone gotten Champagne Gold to work on their skintone?  It swatches beautifully but I guess my hand is darker than my face bc once I put it on my face it was NOT cute.  I even used a fan brush and lightly applied. It's super yellow (borderline jaundice looking) on my Asian skin. It has to go back there's no way I could make it work


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 28, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> Has anyone gotten Champagne Gold to work on their skintone?  It swatches beautifully but I guess my hand is darker than my face bc once I put it on my face it was NOT cute.  I even used a fan brush and lightly applied. It's super yellow (borderline jaundice looking) on my Asian skin. It has to go back there's no way I could make it work


  It wouldn't even show up on my face, I'm really yellow, like NC33, and nada.. :/
  Returned asap


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 28, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> It wouldn't even show up on my face, I'm really yellow, like NC33, and nada.. :/
> Returned asap


  I'm returning today for sure.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 28, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I'm returning today for sure.


  Yea :/ It looks hella pretty in the pan, but oh no :/


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Oct 28, 2014)

I lost my receipt so I've been holding onto my _Champagne Gold_ but I'm definitely going to take it back. I didn't even bother swatching it. The moment I opened it I knew it was going to be way too yellow for me.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea :/ It looks hella pretty in the pan, but oh no :/


  Just returned mine and the Sephora lady was surprised that I was returning it...i was like look i like gold not yellow..i'm Asian i have enough yellow in me LOL luckily Rose Gold may be a keeper.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 29, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> Just returned mine and the Sephora lady was surprised that I was returning it...i was like look i like gold not yellow..i'm Asian i have enough yellow in me LOL luckily Rose Gold may be a keeper.


  I just don't like the texture of her highlights, they are kinda dry on me. Not loving them
  I prefer the new Bobbi brown in bronze glow, so nice!

  I tried Rose gold, didn't show on my skin all that much either :/


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I just don't like the texture of her highlights, they are kinda dry on me. Not loving them
> I prefer the new Bobbi brown in bronze glow, so nice!
> 
> I tried Rose gold, didn't show on my skin all that much either :/


  I like rose gold in the liquid because it matches my skin so well it pretty much disappears but gives a glow. The pressed powders are dry but they blend so well. I like that I can layer them but they are never too glittery.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 29, 2014)

I plan on using it on the face as well as a shadow. I searched the internet for swatches before i bought it, so i knew what colour it was gonna be. I knew it was gonna be yellow.   But that's just me :shrugs:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> But that's just me


  I didn't mind that it was yellow, I wanted that gold yellow glow, especially for holidays! yes! Unfortunately it applied very dry and didn't show up on my skin. Maybe I'm too yellow for it, so it blended right in lol... weird.. 
  I never thought of using it as a shadow, that's a great idea!
  Have u tried it wet? does it look awesome?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't mind that it was yellow, I wanted that gold yellow glow, especially for holidays! yes! Unfortunately it applied very dry and didn't show up on my skin. Maybe I'm too yellow for it, so it blended right in lol... weird..  I never thought of using it as a shadow, that's a great idea! Have u tried it wet? does it look awesome?


  No, as pressed powders can't be used wet without ruining them, and I'm not about to scrape the powder out of the compact.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> But that's just me


  I thought it would be good as a shadow but then you'd never use it all.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 29, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I thought it would be good as a shadow but then you'd never use it all.


  Yea u would have it forever and ever.... I guess I have tons of shadows I rarely use anyway. Now I want to see it as a shadow lol.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 4, 2014)

I went ahead and bought the Becca Ombre Shadow palette.. and I like it.  A lot.  I know at least 2 people here didn't care for it, but I decided to give it a shot because I saw good reviews on blogs, plus it has good reviews on Sephora.  

  I will say that it is very similar to the Urban Decay Basic 2 palette---which I also purchased.   I prefer the Becca palette, because of the darkest color--- the chocolate brown shade.  The darkest shade in the UD palette is almost grey.. but overall, I like both and will be keeping them.


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone know if becca will be releasing anything new??


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 4, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I went ahead and bought the Becca Ombre Shadow palette.. and I like it.  A lot.  I know at least 2 people here didn't care for it, but I decided to give it a shot because I saw good reviews on blogs, plus it has good reviews on Sephora.
> 
> I will say that it is very similar to the Urban Decay Basic 2 palette---which I also purchased.   I prefer the Becca palette, because of the darkest color--- the chocolate brown shade.  The darkest shade in the UD palette is almost grey.. but overall, I like both and will be keeping them.


  The beauty educator at the store I worked at used that ombre palette to contour, it was cool, looked good too.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 5, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> The beauty educator at the store I worked at used that ombre palette to contour, it was cool, looked good too.


  I could definitely see how that could work out well.  I use the Kevyn Aucoin Sculpting powder and it similar in tone.  I love contouring with cool toned powders rather than "bronzers".  

  I have used this palette for the past four days straight..even though I bought 4 palettes (UD Naked basic 2, Lorac Unzipped and the new It Cosmetics Celebration palette) during the sales (at Ulta and Sephora).. this is the one I am gravitating towards. But I love my neutrals and these shadows are so buttery and beautiful.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Mar 10, 2015)

Linky:
http://www.sephora.com/limited-edition-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-P395323?skuId=1699644


I'm really digging the look of this one. Not to mention that the packing looks so pretty too. But I'm also waiting for more swatches to hit the 'net. I hate buying blind.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> Linky:
> http://www.sephora.com/limited-edition-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-P395323?skuId=1699644
> 
> 
> I'm really digging the look of this one. Not to mention that the packing looks so pretty too. But I'm also waiting for more swatches to hit the 'net. I hate buying blind.


   Some of us already have this---swatches in the Highlighter thread---enter at your own risk.  Those who stay end 
   up with massive quantities of highlighters.







   http://www.specktra.net/t/189884/haa-highlighter-addicts-anonymous/1260


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh, lawd... I'm kinda scared to enter. Oh, well... here goes nothing. XD


----------



## katred (Mar 19, 2015)

New shades of blush coming soon!  http://instagram.com/p/0YUmgXPHe-/


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone ever try their Under Eye Brightening Corrector? The Becca chick tried it on me on Friday and I'm itching to buy it. It's been sold out online but I may get it at the actual Sephora store.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone ever try their Under Eye Brightening Corrector? The Becca chick tried it on me on Friday and I'm itching to buy it. It's been sold out online but I may get it at the actual Sephora store.


  I thought it was too light for me, made my undereye area too ashy looking. I'm around NC30 for reference. 
  It did look good under the new concealer, so I didn't mind, but by itself it was no bueno :/


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I thought it was too light for me, made my undereye area too ashy looking. I'm around NC30 for reference.
> It did look good under the new concealer, so I didn't mind, but by itself it was no bueno :/


  Thanks! Yeah you're supposed to use it with concealer, not meant to be worn alone since it's a corrector ("A corrector that works like back lighting for your concealer"). The Becca rep put that and the concealer in the color Syrup and it looked so good. I just got samples from Sephora. I want to try the corrector with their concealer and then mine.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! Yeah you're supposed to use it with concealer, not meant to be worn alone since it's a corrector ("A corrector that works like back lighting for your concealer"). The Becca rep put that and the concealer in the color Syrup and it looked so good. I just got samples from Sephora. I want to try the corrector with their concealer and then mine.


  well it depends on the corrector, like MUFE 350 is more orange so it won't be ashy under the concealer, and I can pull it off alone without any concealer. I just add highlight like a touch of touche e clate. But this was way too ashy. Like I said, you couldn't tell anyway because their concealer is so full coverage, but if your concealer isn't full coverage then it won't work lol.
  I posted a pic in the Sephora thread but hold on let me find it... *goes to look for it*

  (I don't have anything on my face in this pic, except the corrector + concealer in one eye)
  I think it did a great job! I was impressed and it wasn't dry!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> well it depends on the corrector, like MUFE 350 is more orange so it won't be ashy under the concealer, and I can pull it off alone without any concealer. I just add highlight like a touch of touche e clate. But this was way too ashy. Like I said, you couldn't tell anyway because their concealer is so full coverage, but if your concealer isn't full coverage then it won't work lol.
> I posted a pic in the Sephora thread but hold on let me find it... *goes to look for it*
> 
> (I don't have anything on my face in this pic, except the corrector + concealer in one eye)
> I think it did a great job! I was impressed and it wasn't dry!


  I think because I'm dark-skinned most correctors won't really work alone on me so I was like "Whaaat? Alone? You cray girl!"  I usually just use concealer but the lack of sleep is really setting in so I bought NYX's Dark Circle Concealer. It's not bad but I want to see it compared to Becca. This pic is of Becca, right? Looks great!! You're so cute. Thanks for your help.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think because I'm dark-skinned most correctors won't really work alone on me so I was like "Whaaat? Alone? You cray girl!"  I usually just use concealer but the lack of sleep is really setting in so I bought NYX's Dark Circle Concealer. It's not bad but I want to see it compared to Becca. This pic is of Becca, right? Looks great!! You're so cute. Thanks for your help.


  Gotcha! Yea it also depends how bright you want your under eye area too I guess. 
  Yes this pic is with the becca corrector + concealer in honeycomb I believe. Definitely ask for a sample, that's what I did haha.. 
  No problem!


----------



## xochtl (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone ever try their Under Eye Brightening Corrector? The Becca chick tried it on me on Friday and I'm itching to buy it. It's been sold out online but I may get it at the actual Sephora store.


  It was too sparkly for me, even after concealer over the top the sparkles still showed through. I'm going to return it. But if you have already tried it and liked it, you should go for it!


----------



## xochtl (Mar 28, 2015)

Has anyone here tried the Becca blot powder? I want something Becca in the pretty compact.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 28, 2015)

xochtl said:


> Has anyone here tried the Becca blot powder? I want something Becca in the pretty compact.


  I like it! it works really well, comes in a cute pouch too


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sparkly? Mine didn't have any sparkle @[email protected]
> 
> 
> I like it! it works really well, comes in a cute pouch too


  Yes there's a light shimmer, that's what reflects the light away from the under-eye darkness. I don't find it too bad. Got samples of that and the concealer from Sephora. When I'm done I'll decide.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes there's a light shimmer, that's what reflects the light away from the under-eye darkness. I don't find it too bad. Got samples of that and the concealer from Sephora. When I'm done I'll decide.


  lol I need to look at my sample again but I don't remember any shimmer  weird

  I hope u enjoy urs


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 23, 2015)

From the Sephora Sale I got flowerchild, songbird, gypsy and sweetpea and I love them all.  The perfect type of blush for work.  I also got the translucent blotting powder and I love it


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> From the Sephora Sale I got flowerchild, songbird, gypsy and sweetpea and I love them all.  The perfect type of blush for work.  I also got the translucent blotting powder and I love it


  I will definitely check these out! especially the translucent blotting powder. Have you tried any of the Sacha products yet?? Im debating on the setting powder that everyone is talking about...


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

ShareeA said:


> I got the Becca Ultimate Color Gloss in Hummingbird (shown here) and Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector (worn above mixed with foundation). I also got Malibu Punch and Strawberry Beach Tint. I'll post pics of those tomorrow. Hummingbird and Malibu Punch are being discontinued so pick them up while you can. My Sephora shipped their's back to the company already but they're still available online for a discount on Becca's site. I can say that the glosses are thick and moisturizing and last a super long time. I don't really have to touch them up unless I eat.


Gorg!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2015)

I really like the under eye corrector,  to me it has an iridescence, but when I put concealer over it, it doesn't show.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I really like the under eye corrector, to me it has an iridescence, but when I put concealer over it, it doesn't show.


  Yes, it really brightens! I've been trying the EL Double Wear Brush-On Glow BB Highlighter in Deep, I like it for if I want that subtle under eye look. Have you been using the Becca concealer with it?


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 27, 2015)

I just picked up the Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector yesterday... I've read mixed reviews, any thoughts here???


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up the Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector yesterday... I've read mixed reviews, any thoughts here???


  You need very little of it, use your fingers to blend it in. 
  Work in sections, I only put it on my nose in the summer, and center of forehead, and I have to apply to the areas separately or it dries too fast.
  I really like it, it definitely works well!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up the Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector yesterday... I've read mixed reviews, any thoughts here???


  The Becca rep guided me towards the Bronzing Skin Perfector for my skin tone instead. I haven't bought any of them though.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> You need very little of it, use your fingers to blend it in.  Work in sections, I only put it on my nose in the summer, and center of forehead, and I have to apply to the areas separately or it dries too fast. I really like it, it definitely works well!


 It's too expensive for me to use all over lol, it will be on my t zone after warming it up with my fingers a bit, thanx!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought opal would be too dark for me but I love it so much it adds such a beautiful glow to my skin.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I thought opal would be too dark for me but I love it so much it adds such a beautiful glow to my skin.


  I keep forgetting I have the little Opal one with the applicator. I need Rose Gold next, I love it!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I keep forgetting I have the little Opal one with the applicator. I need Rose Gold next, I love it!


  Is Opal as nice as Topaz and Rose Gold?


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Is Opal as nice as Topaz and Rose Gold?


 I like Opal the best among the three!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I like Opal the best among the three!!


Opal's my favorite, too, followed by Rose Gold and Topaz.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Opal's my favorite, too, followed by Rose Gold and Topaz.


 @msvluvsmac I think it depends on how you like to use them. Opal is lighter than the others. Topaz is subtle but beautiful on my skin tone and mixed with foundation, Rose Gold is gorg as a highlight (haven't tried mixing with foundation) and Opal is also nice as a highlight and on my skin tone is brighter and more noticeable. I don't think I'm enjoying it as much because it's the little one from the Best of Becca collection and it has a doe-foot applicator. Those irk me unless it's concealer.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @msvluvsmac  I think it depends on how you like to use them. Opal is lighter than the others. Topaz is subtle but beautiful on my skin tone and mixed with foundation, Rose Gold is gorg as a highlight (haven't tried mixing with foundation) and Opal is also nice as a highlight and on my skin tone is brighter and more noticeable. I don't think I'm enjoying it as much because it's the little one from the Best of Becca collection and it has a doe-foot applicator. Those irk me unless it's concealer.


  I had the travel size in my hand at the sale and talked myself out of it.  I still may try it.  I love all of the Becca products I've bought so far so maybe I'll add it to my collection.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I had the travel size in my hand at the sale and talked myself out of it. I still may try it. I love all of the Becca products I've bought so far so maybe I'll add it to my collection.


  I have a sample size of the Topaz one (Complexion + Perfection sample pack from Ulta for $10) that I used before buying the big bottle.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 28, 2015)

I was gonna grab Topaz on Sunday but it was very subtle on my skin tone and opted to go with the Too Faced Beach Bunny Bronzer with has 4 stripes in varying shades... I love Opal!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was gonna grab Topaz on Sunday but it was very subtle on my skin tone and opted to go with the Too Faced Beach Bunny Bronzer with has 4 stripes in varying shades... I love Opal!!!


  OMG Topaz is gorg though. Seriously, people will wonder what is on your face, hahaha.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG Topaz is gorg though. Seriously, people will wonder what is on your face, hahaha.


 I will still grab it eventually but the 4 stripes attracted me


----------



## LiliV (May 27, 2015)

My Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle lipgloss came in, it's really pretty! I got the shade Guava/Opal. The formula is a little thicker but isn't sticky, I really like it so far


----------



## montREALady (May 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  That's good because it only has 2.5 stars on Sephora (7 reviews)...mainly complaining about the dispenser. I think @smileyt06 got one too...how do you like it?

  http://www.sephora.com/beach-tint-lip-shimmer-souffle-P396035?skuId=1686708&icid2=_P396035_link


----------



## LiliV (May 27, 2015)

^ The applicator didn't bother me much, I actually wore this over the regular Becca Beach Tint today and the combo was really nice.  You just have to be careful to not push too much product out, a little goes a long way!


----------



## annmargaret (Jun 8, 2015)

I enjoyed the Becca Shimmering Pressed Powder Bronzed Copper =)


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2015)

annmargaret said:


> I did a quick product review on the BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed BLUSHED COPPER & IT Cosmetics Brush Bath.  Hope you enjoy =)


  Personal social media accounts can't be posted or linked within forum posts. They can only be linked in your signature.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 9, 2015)

annmargaret said:


> I did a quick product review on the BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed BLUSHED COPPER & IT Cosmetics Brush Bath.  Hope you enjoy =) [mod note: video embed removed]


 I love Blushed Copper with a gold highlight!!! I've been into gold alot lately haha... Nice video


----------



## annmargaret (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh on. I'm so sorry! Let me take it down! I am still getting familiar with the forum. 


erine1881 said:


> Personal social media accounts can't be posted or linked within forum posts. They can only be linked in your signature.


----------



## annmargaret (Jun 9, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I love Blushed Copper with a gold highlight!!! I've been into gold alot lately haha... Nice video


  Aww thanks! I really love the Becca line! So sad their products are so pricey. Hehe.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2015)

annmargaret said:


> Oh on. I'm so sorry! Let me take it down! I am still getting familiar with the forum.


  No problem hun. I saw that you were new and thought you should know. Just some of the rules of the forum. :wink:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 2, 2015)

Is anyone getting the Jaclyn Hill Champagne Pop Shimmering Skin Perfector? It JUST went up on Sephora so I grabbed one. Been super excited for it lol


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 2, 2015)

Yessss, if you look in the Sephora thread we've all been stalking for it! 

  The new BECCA blushes added this week have also caught my eye. They look so vivid. Is anyone familiar with the blush formula?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 2, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Is anyone getting the Jaclyn Hill Champagne Pop Shimmering Skin Perfector? It JUST went up on Sephora so I grabbed one. Been super excited for it lol


I ordered it too! This is the second product launch on Sephora this week that we both participated in, lol.


----------



## makesmesmile (Jul 2, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Is anyone getting the Jaclyn Hill Champagne Pop Shimmering Skin Perfector? It JUST went up on Sephora so I grabbed one. Been super excited for it lol


I just ordered it. Can't believe this is going to be my first Shimmering Skin Perfector, I should've jumped on the bandwagon way earlier. Everybody seems to love them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I just ordered it. Can't believe this is going to be my first Shimmering Skin Perfector, I should've jumped on the bandwagon way earlier. Everybody seems to love them!


     http://www.specktra.net/t/189884/haa-highlighter-addicts-anonymous - Highlighter thread---if you dare


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 2, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered it too! This is the second product launch on Sephora this week that we both participated in, lol.


lol my UPS guy is always like "Another Sephora box for you!"

  I have Moonstone and I LOVE it. I had Opal, but ended up selling it on here because while it was pretty, it was a little too dark for me. I also have the poured one in Pearl and I really love that one too. So excited to try this one out!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 2, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> lol my UPS guy is always like "Another Sephora box for you!"
> 
> I have Moonstone and I LOVE it. I had Opal, but ended up selling it on here because while it was pretty, it was a little too dark for me. I also have the poured one in Pearl and I really love that one too. So excited to try this one out!!


  haha my UPS guy is really nice about it, but I have tried to place less orders so I don't see him as much haha.. :/


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, so I saw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That on a sephora beauty board and immediately put the blushed copper and the Bobbi hot berry art stick in my cart....  My first becca purchase


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 15, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> My first becca purchase


  Blushed Copper is


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> My first becca purchase


  I'm gonna need that Bobbi Brown art stick so I can look like her lol!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm gonna need that Bobbi Brown art stick so I can look like her lol!


 
  My reaction too. I was looking through Sephora's beauty tag on the Blushed copper and ended up picking this up. They had it set for the orange art stick...but very clearly that is the berry art stick.

  I can't wait until I get a shipping notification and it makes it safe in my home...


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Yeah that's what I heard. I've been eying since i saw a swatch of it on brown skin on Specktra's IG. I realized I better snatch it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I absolutely adore Blushed Copper! Chased it down when it first released in March, lol. And the casing is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What took you so long @NaturallyUrs?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just swatched all the pressed SSP's. C. Pop reminds me of Opal...I actually think I prefer Opal more in person.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I absolutely adore Blushed Copper! Chased it down when it first released in March, lol. And the casing is :eyelove: . What took you so long @NaturallyUrs ?!:haha:    Just swatched all the pressed SSP's. C. Pop reminds me of Opal...I actually think I prefer Opal more in person.


  Blushed Copper is my fave! It's seriously amazing and I'm so glad I took a chance and tried it.   I prefered the look of Opal when I saw it in person, too, but I bought CP anyway and it's beautiful on the face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm gonna need that Bobbi Brown art stick so I can look like her lol!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I prefered the look of Opal when I saw it in person, too, but I bought CP anyway and it's beautiful on the face.


  Do you have a pic of it on? You have me thinking now, lol. They had a ton when I went so I'm not worried about it disappearing. Seriously, Becca's formula is like BUTTER!

  Anyone swatch C.Pop next to LM Indiscretion? For some reason when I swatched I found it reminded me of something I already have.

  I'm going back for that Sephora Hot Flush blush. By the time I got there I was already well past my lunch break and couldn't stand in that line.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful. * I haven't used my BC*------thanks for the incentive!!!!!


  That's when you have too much!


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful.  I haven't used my BC------thanks for the incentive!!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do you have a pic of it on? You have me thinking now, lol. They had a ton when I went so I'm not worried about it disappearing. Seriously, Becca's formula is like BUTTER!  Anyone swatch C.Pop next to LM Indiscretion? For some reason when I swatched I found it reminded me of something I already have.  I'm going back for that Sephora Hot Flush blush. By the time I got there I was already well past my lunch break and couldn't stand in that line.


  Nope, sorry. I haven't taken any selfies since I bought it. I wore it today, too but I'm out of the habit of doing it. It's the second best highlighter I have (next to BC). It looks like it's coming from within instead of just sitting on top and that's a challenge sometimes with that kind of shade on brown skin.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Nope, sorry. I haven't taken any selfies since I bought it. I wore it today, too but I'm out of the habit of doing it. It's the second best highlighter I have (next to BC). It looks like it's coming from within instead of just sitting on top and that's a challenge sometimes with that kind of shade on brown skin.


  Sounds great. I'm at the point where I don't need another highlighter, I'm overwhelmed, lol.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do you have a pic of it on? You have me thinking now, lol. They had a ton when I went so I'm not worried about it disappearing. Seriously, Becca's formula is like BUTTER!
> 
> Anyone swatch C.Pop next to LM Indiscretion? For some reason when I swatched I found it reminded me of something I already have.
> 
> I'm going back for that Sephora Hot Flush blush. By the time I got there I was already well past my lunch break and couldn't stand in that line.


  CP is my new favorite highlighter.  I actually like it better than Opal on me.  It gives me more of a shimmer/glow and I've gotten a lot of compliments since I've been wearing it.  Someone from Specktra said they blended a little with one of their blushes so I tried it and loved it (I think I blended it with MAC's Make you Mine).

  I'm going after work to look at their blushes.  I've seen several swatches of Hot Flush on WOC and it looks nice.  I've never bought a Sephora blush before so I'm interested in trying one.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 15, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Nope, sorry. I haven't taken any selfies since I bought it. I wore it today, too but I'm out of the habit of doing it. It's the second best highlighter I have (next to BC). It looks like it's coming from within instead of just sitting on top and that's a challenge sometimes with that kind of shade on brown skin.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> CP is my new favorite highlighter.  I actually like it better than Opal on me.  It gives me more of a shimmer/glow and I've gotten a lot of compliments since I've been wearing it.  Someone from Specktra said they blended a little with one of their blushes so I tried it and loved it (I think I blended it with MAC's Make you Mine).
> 
> I'm going after work to look at their blushes.  I've seen several swatches of Hot Flush on WOC and it looks nice.  I've never bought a Sephora blush before so I'm interested in trying one.


  Y'all ain't helping my pocket!!

  I've been meaning to buy it for months. I've never bought one either come to think of it.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Y'all ain't helping my pocket!!
> 
> I've been meaning to buy it for months. I've never bought one either come to think of it.








LOL.  Now, you know we just enable each other!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's when you have too much!


   AKA Product Overload


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do you have a pic of it on? You have me thinking now, lol. They had a ton when I went so I'm not worried about it disappearing. Seriously, Becca's formula is like BUTTER!
> 
> Anyone swatch C.Pop next to LM Indiscretion? For some reason when I swatched I found it reminded me of something I already have.
> 
> I'm going back for that Sephora Hot Flush blush. By the time I got there I was already well past my lunch break and couldn't stand in that line.


    Here you go Monte!!








   Champagne Pop bottom & Indiscretion top.  CP is much pigmented & vibrant


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Yeah, so I saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I absolutely adore Blushed Copper! Chased it down when it first released in March, lol. And the casing is :eyelove: . What took you so long @NaturallyUrs ?!:haha:    Just swatched all the pressed SSP's. C. Pop reminds me of Opal...I actually think I prefer Opal more in person.


  Hmmm I think I need rose gold...


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 15, 2015)

Repost


----------



## MissTania (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here you go Monte!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Meddy, I was just asking you on the Dior thread if you were familiar with the Becca highlighters


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Hmmm I think I need rose gold...


  Like I can't explain how nice it is. I love it. I got a little one in the Ulta Best Of Becca kit. I have a sample of the liquid that I've been cherishing too, lmaoooo!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here you go Monte!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for swatching @Medgal07


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> AKA Product Overload


  I know girl. I have stuff I haven't opened. Like that Target one with the highlighter and bronzer, Chic Luminosity, I don't even know where it is!
  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-chic-luminosity-bronzer-highlighter-duo/-/A-16751142

  I need to make mental notes to wear something!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Oh Meddy, I was just asking you on the Dior thread if you were familiar with the Becca highlighters


    Did I miss that Miss Tania??  I'm glad you made your way over here!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    No problem Monte


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I know girl. I have stuff I haven't opened. Like that Target one with the highlighter and bronzer, Chic Luminosity, I don't even know where it is!
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-chic-luminosity-bronzer-highlighter-duo/-/A-16751142
> 
> *I need to make mental notes to wear something!*


  YASSSSSS!!! It's just getting worse.  Taking part in the theme makeup challenges helps me a lot because people will mention and item that they wore in a look and I'm 
  then reminded to use it.  I purchased the entire eTom Ford summer collection months ago and have only used a very small fraction of it---it's crazy!!!!!


----------



## dash4 (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I know girl. I have stuff I haven't opened. Like that Target one with the highlighter and bronzer, Chic Luminosity, I don't even know where it is!
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-chic-luminosity-bronzer-highlighter-duo/-/A-16751142
> 
> I need to make mental notes to wear something!


  I LOVE that Sonia Kashuk higlighter!!  I wear it every day, even though I have Becca pressed skin perfectors in Moonstone, Opal, Rose gold and champagne pop.. and Becca liquid perfectors in Pearl, Moonstone and Opal.. I just bought TWO backups of it,, You need to find it !!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I LOVE that Sonia Kashuk higlighter!!  I wear it every day, even though I have Becca pressed skin perfectors in Moonstone, Opal, Rose gold and champagne pop.. and Becca liquid perfectors in Pearl, Moonstone and Opal.. I just bought TWO backups of it,, You need to find it !!


  I'm going to look later!! I think it's in my highlighter/blush case but since I keep reaching for the same things I don't see it.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 16, 2015)

Have any of you mixed the liquid shimmering skin perfector into your lotion? I'm thinking of buying topaz and mixing it in for when I go on my next beach vacation so I can just be a walking halo


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Have any of you mixed the liquid shimmering skin perfector into your lotion? I'm thinking of buying topaz and mixing it in for when I go on my next beach vacation so I can just be a walking halo


  I do with Topaz. I've gotten compliments on my glowy skin when I've done it.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Have any of you mixed the liquid shimmering skin perfector into your lotion? I'm thinking of buying topaz and mixing it in for when I go on my next beach vacation so I can just be a walking halo





Yazmin said:


> I do with Topaz. I've gotten compliments on my glowy skin when I've done it.


  Me too. I did it all last summer.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I do with Topaz. I've gotten compliments on my glowy skin when I've done it.


  Ladies, what's your skintone if you don't mind me asking? I don't use MAC foundation but I'm around NC45 without a tan. Topaz appeals to me the most for an overall body glow, but not sure if it will be too dark. The other shades seem wayy too light for a full body highlight!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Ladies, what's your skintone if you don't mind me asking? I don't use MAC foundation but I'm around NC45 without a tan. Topaz appeals to me the most for an overall body glow, but not sure if it will be too dark. The other shades seem wayy too light for a full body highlight!


  NC50


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Ladies, what's your skintone if you don't mind me asking? I don't use MAC foundation but I'm around NC45 without a tan. Topaz appeals to me the most for an overall body glow, but not sure if it will be too dark. The other shades seem wayy too light for a full body highlight!


  It won't be too dark, especially if you're mixing with lotion. I plan to do it this summer.  Those who use it on your face, do you do so in normal highlight areas? I feel like it won't be impactful. Anyone mix it with face moisturizer?


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Those who use it on your face, do you do so in normal highlight areas? I feel like it won't be impactful. Anyone mix it with face moisturizer?


  Thanks--sounds like it'll work for me! I'll bite the bullet and get it.

  From what I've read, it seems like the liquid is the least opaque. I like my highlight to be obnoxious so I stick to the pressed powder


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 16, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> thebloomroom said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, what's your skintone if you don't mind me asking? I don't use MAC foundation but I'm around NC45 without a tan. Topaz appeals to me the most for an overall body glow, but not sure if it will be too dark. The other shades seem wayy too light for a full body highlight!
> ...


  I'm also NC50.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Thanks--sounds like it'll work for me! I'll bite the bullet and get it.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems like the liquid is the least opaque. I like my highlight to be obnoxious so I stick to the pressed powder


  It is. I have the Topaz liquid and I remember everyone said to get it...I just don't know how to use it since like you, I like obnoxious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't want the only reason is to use it mixed with lotion on my body. If that was the case I can use my Avon Satin Glow for $6!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  I love the rose gold liquid.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It won't be too dark, especially if you're mixing with lotion. I plan to do it this summer.  Those who use it on your face, do you do so in normal highlight areas? I feel like it won't be impactful. Anyone mix it with face moisturizer?


  I used it all over my face mixed with my moisturizer or foundation. It just gives a nice glow.  The liquids are more subtle than the pressed formula.  Last year was the first time i ever tried a highlighter and i really liked Topaz.  Now i have all of them except moonstone and whenever i want a nice subtle glow, i grab Topaz.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It is. I have the Topaz liquid and I remember everyone said to get it...I just don't know how to use it since like you, I like obnoxious   I don't want the only reason is to use it mixed with lotion on my body. If that was the case I can use my Avon Satin Glow for $6!retty:
> 
> I love the rose gold liquid.:eyelove:


  I use Becca rose gold mixed with my liquid foundation when i want something more "obnoxious."  I use topaz when i want to wear a more natural glow.  I used it during vacation last year to the beach and got compliments.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I used it all over my face mixed with my moisturizer or foundation. It just gives a nice glow.  The liquids are more subtle than the pressed formula.  Last year was the first time i ever tried a highlighter and i really liked Topaz.  Now i have all of them except moonstone and whenever i want a nice subtle glow, i grab Topaz.


  I've done the mix with foundation and even used it alone. My thing is I feel like it's meant for if you're doing a dewy look...which I do only on the weekends... aka no makeup ! I feel like putting it on and then powder over it defeats the purpose?   





msvluvsmac said:


> I use Becca rose gold mixed with my liquid foundation when i want something more "obnoxious."  I use topaz when i want to wear a more natural glow.  I used it during vacation last year to the beach and got compliments.


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I've done the mix with foundation and even used it alone. My thing is I feel like it's meant for if you're doing a dewy look...which I do only on the weekends... aka no makeup ! I feel like putting it on and then powder over it defeats the purpose?


  I love mixing Opal with matte foundations (like double wear and pro matte) but I also never powder my whole face so the luminosity shines through!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> I love mixing Opal with matte foundations (like double wear and pro matte) but I also never powder my whole face so the luminosity shines through!


I don't powder my whole face either.  True montREALady, defeats the purpose.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 17, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I don't powder my whole face either.  True montREALady, defeats the purpose.


  I do, I use a finishing powder that I'm obsessed with. Black Radiance Soft Focus. Today I didn't use my usual foundation, I used a more dewy one, the Boots no 9 mixed with Topaz, then lightly dusted the finishing powder. Since it's not heavy it looked nice.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> I love mixing Opal with matte foundations (like double wear and pro matte) but I also never powder my whole face so the luminosity shines through!


  I never think to use it with a matte foundation but I'll do it with my DW tomorrow. I imagine it would be less shine with that than with the Boots No 9 and I can probably go without powder but otherwise it's shine city!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a heads up if you spend $25 on the Sephora site you can use the code PERFECTOR to get a deluxe sample size of either pressed, poured, or liquid Opal


----------



## montREALady (Jul 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Just a heads up if you spend $25 on the Sephora site you can use the code PERFECTOR to get a deluxe sample size of either pressed, poured, or liquid Opal


  Yes someone posted it here yesterday! I have the liquid and pressed so I wouldn't mind trying the poured. But I don't really need anything at Sephora. I bought something in the store yesterday because I didn't want to wait for shipping *womp womp*


----------



## lyseD (Jul 18, 2015)

New to Becca. I am planning a trip to Sephora on Monday and thought I'd try one of the travel sized liquid skin perfectors.

  In Mac I wear C1 in Face and Body and NW 18 in Mineralized foundation.

  Which do you think would work better with my skin tone Opal or Moonstone?

  Thanks for the help.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

lyseD said:


> New to Becca. I am planning a trip to Sephora on Monday and thought I'd try one of the travel sized liquid skin perfectors.  In Mac I wear C1 in Face and Body and NW 18 in Mineralized foundation.  Which do you think would work better with my skin tone Opal or Moonstone?  Thanks for the help.


 Either will look nice however Opal may be too warm for ur skin tone if u prefer a bright highlight... Moonstone would be coloer on u but its just a matter of personal preference. Let us know how it works out for u


----------



## lyseD (Jul 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help.
> ...


Thanks pinkcrush I was leaning toward Moonstone after looking at swatches.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Thanks pinkcrush I was leaning toward Moonstone after looking at swatches.


 No problem ur gonna LOOOVE the formula it's so smooth and creamy


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2015)

lyseD said:


> New to Becca. I am planning a trip to Sephora on Monday and thought I'd try one of the travel sized liquid skin perfectors.  In Mac I wear C1 in Face and Body and NW 18 in Mineralized foundation.  Which do you think would work better with my skin tone Opal or Moonstone?  Thanks for the help.


  Moonstone for sure!


----------



## lyseD (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you Erin.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 19, 2015)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Did I miss that Miss Tania??  I'm glad you made your way over here!!!!


  I posted just a little earlier then saw the Becca thread and answered my own Query- where there are highlighters, there is Meddy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really getting into Highlighters these days, I don't know how I ever went without them. I haven't hoarded them..._yet._

  I checked out the Bobbi Brown Telluride Sunset Pink Shimmer Brick yesterday, and I can see why they are so popular. Have you seen it?

  http://www.doridavis.org/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/

  I'll be checking out Becca's highlighters in person this week at Sephora - any must haves?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 19, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Quote:  Thanks for the swatches! I love Champagne Pop, I hope it is available here as on Becca Online (Australia) it is not showing.   I posted just a little earlier then saw the Becca thread and answered my own Query- where there are highlighters, there is Meddy!:happydance:   I'm really getting into Highlighters these days, I don't know how I ever went without them. I haven't hoarded them..._yet._  I checked out the Bobbi Brown Telluride Sunset Pink Shimmer Brick yesterday, and I can see why they are so popular. Have you seen it?  http://www.doridavis.org/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/  I'll be checking out Becca's highlighters in person this week at Sephora - any must haves?retty:


  NP. Maybe Opal and check out Rose Gold. Moonstone is nice for fair skin. Pressed are so buttery soft and have the most color pay off. Liquids are more subtle.


----------



## BarbieWalters (Jul 20, 2015)

So... I'm New to the Becca train! And I have no idea why! I love their products I'm still trying to decide if I should use my Sephora giftcard for the rose gold or topaz highlighter (pressed). What do you ladies think I'm NW 47 btw...


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jul 20, 2015)

Love their pressed highlighters. I own Opal, Champagne Pop, Champagne Gold, Blushed Copper and Rose Gold. I've had great experience with these highlighters. They are soft, buttery and very pigmented, so I barely tap my brush. HOWEVER, I am underwhelmed with Rose Gold. It swatches smoothly like the others, but once applied with a brush, it doesn't have the same pigmented finish.

  I am thinking of returning it and exchanging it to Moonstone.

For reference, I'm about NC 35-40 in MAC.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2015)

BarbieWalters said:


> So... I'm New to the Becca train! And I have no idea why! I love their products I'm still trying to decide if I should use my Sephora giftcard for the rose gold or topaz highlighter (pressed). What do you ladies think I'm NW 47 btw...


  I like them both but Topaz hands down.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> NP. Maybe Opal and check out Rose Gold. Moonstone is nice for fair skin. Pressed are so buttery soft and have the most color pay off. Liquids are more subtle.


Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered Opal, it was my favourite from my swatches today!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You'll love it, it *is* gorg!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2015)

It seems like rose gold colored powders just disappear into my skin, unfortunately. I've got my sights on the Topaz pressed powder. That'll make 3 Becca powders for me in the span of 2 weeks.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It seems like rose gold colored powders just disappear into my skin, unfortunately. I've got my sights on the Topaz pressed powder. That'll make 3 Becca powders for me in the span of 2 weeks.


  Really? Hmmm, I'm wearing Rose Gold today. Definitely see it, though it's not as impactful as some of my other highlighters. It also leans more gold than rose than anything.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Really? Hmmm, I'm wearing Rose Gold today. Definitely see it, though it's not as impactful as some of my other highlighters. It also leans more gold than rose than anything.


  Yeah, it just doesn't do what I think a rose gold powder should do on my complexion so I'm just going to stay away from that. I want a little more impact.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, it just doesn't do what I think a rose gold powder should do on my complexion so I'm just going to stay away from that. I want a little more impact.


  What's a good rose gold for us? Have you found one? I bought a NYX one (Enigmatic) that was supposed to be pink with gold, same thing, pure gold on me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What's a good rose gold for us? Have you found one? I bought a NYX one (Enigmatic) that was supposed to be pink with gold, same thing, pure gold on me.


  The best I've used is Cindy-Lou by Thebalm. It doesn't turn gold and it's smooth, but it's not POW. You know? Not a serious wow factor, but it's nice.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 21, 2015)

I might try layering Rose Gold over Blushed Copper and see if that can bring out more of the Rose tones.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The best I've used is Cindy-Lou by Thebalm. It doesn't turn gold and it's smooth, but it's not POW. You know? Not a serious wow factor, but it's nice.


  Yeah it's been on my list for a couple months, lol. I like it, it's kinda "POW"


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I might try layering Rose Gold over Blushed Copper and see if that can bring out more of the Rose tones.


  Hmmm, worth a shot. I haven't worn BC in a minute actually...


----------



## Shars (Jul 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It seems like rose gold colored powders just disappear into my skin, unfortunately. I've got my sights on the Topaz pressed powder. That'll make 3 Becca powders for me in the span of 2 weeks.


  That happens to me, too! It's usually just straight up gold by the time I buff it in. I would usually have to wear like a plummy colour and then put the "rose gold" over it for the rosy undertones to show up. I think all the red in my undertones cancel it out or something.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> That happens to me, too! It's usually just straight up gold by the time I buff it in. I would usually have to wear like a plummy colour and then put the "rose gold" over it for the rosy undertones to show up. I think all the red in my undertones cancel it out or something.


  I'm yellow and it still doesn't do what I want it to do. I just love rose gold jewelry so much that I figured rose gold highlighters would be a slam dunk. Not the case, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Have any of you mixed the liquid shimmering skin perfector into your lotion? I'm thinking of buying topaz and mixing it in for when I go on my next beach vacation so* I can just be a walking halo*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm yellow and it still doesn't do what I want it to do. I just love rose gold jewelry so much that I figured rose gold highlighters would be a slam dunk. Not the case, though.


   That's too bad!  So what's the answer-----a highlighter w/more pink in it than gold?  Like a BB Shimmer Brick in Rose or Sunset Pink??


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It seems like rose gold colored powders just disappear into my skin, unfortunately. I've got my sights on the Topaz pressed powder. *That'll make 3 Becca powders for me in the span of 2 weeks.*


   Uh-oh.  That's how it starts---then before you know it, you have *50*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Run Shontay-----save yourself!!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2015)

So, I haven't succumbed to a Becca highlighter yet, but I'm interested in trying. I'm just nervous that it'll end up emphasizing my pores. I also want to find one that doesn't look like the other highlighters I have.   Any thoughts on which shades are more unique? Or that might work best on a neutral-cool complexion? I'm pretty pale, but I'm generally ok with wearing deeper or brighter shades as a combo highlighter and blush.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's too bad!  So what's the answer-----a highlighter w/more pink in it than gold?  Like a BB Shimmer Brick in Rose or Sunset Pink??[/COLOR]


  I have no idea what the answer is. Come to think of it, the Ardency Inn rose gold shadow is something I used as a highlighter a few weeks ago to see what would happen. The color stayed true, but I put on too much. :haha: It was rose gold highlighter on steroids. Even though it's so pigmented as a shadow I was heavy handed with it. I'll try it out again and go easy and see how it goes because any actual rose gold highlighters haven't really gotten the job done.   I tried a Shimmer Brick a few years ago and _hated_ it. Fallout, mediocre color. Ick.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Uh-oh.  That's how it starts---then before you know it, you have *50*.  :yaay: Run Shontay-----save yourself!!!![/COLOR]


  :haha: I'm actually looking forward to future releases. I see I've missed some from the past. I'm loving my Blushed Copper and Champagne Pop.   





katred said:


> So, I haven't succumbed to a Becca highlighter yet, but I'm interested in trying. I'm just nervous that it'll end up emphasizing my pores. I also want to find one that doesn't look like the other highlighters I have.   Any thoughts on which shades are more unique? Or that might work best on a neutral-cool complexion? I'm pretty pale, but I'm generally ok with wearing deeper or brighter shades as a combo highlighter and blush.


  Fair ladies seem to love Moonstone. I think that one, Opal, or even Rose Gold would be great for you.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 21, 2015)

katred said:


> So, I haven't succumbed to a Becca highlighter yet, but I'm interested in trying. I'm just nervous that it'll end up emphasizing my pores. I also want to find one that doesn't look like the other highlighters I have.   Any thoughts on which shades are more unique? Or that might work best on a neutral-cool complexion? I'm pretty pale, but I'm generally ok with wearing deeper or brighter shades as a combo highlighter and blush.


  Moonstone!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

katred said:


> So, I haven't succumbed to a Becca highlighter yet, but I'm interested in trying. I'm just nervous that it'll end up emphasizing my pores. I also want to find one that doesn't look like the other highlighters I have.   Any thoughts on which shades are more unique? Or that might work best on a neutral-cool complexion? I'm pretty pale, but I'm generally ok with wearing deeper or brighter shades as a combo highlighter and blush.


  I would say Moonstone too but also to get to Sephora bare-faced to try them!


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I would say Moonstone too but also to get to Sephora bare-faced to try them!


  Do any of the Mtl Sephoras have them? I've never seen them in person!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

katred said:


> Do any of the Mtl Sephoras have them? I've never seen them in person!


  Oh you're in Mtl! I'm not sure. I live in NYC though born and raised in Montreal. Is there a CDN Sephora website you can check stock?


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm yellow and it still doesn't do what I want it to do. I just love rose gold jewelry so much that I figured rose gold highlighters would be a slam dunk. Not the case, though.


  Hmmm, that's really strange. That said though, Cargo has a waterproof blush (swimmables, they call them) in the shade Los Cabos that is rose gold and actually shows. I have a Lancome one that also shows up but I'd have to check the name when I get home tonight.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I apologize if this has been asked before but are there any cheaper dupes for Rosegold and Topaz?
  Ulta just sent out the 20% off coupon and I have them in my cart but want to do my due diligence first :-D


----------



## montREALady (Jul 22, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Hi guys, I apologize if this has been asked before but are there any cheaper dupes for Rosegold and Topaz?
> Ulta just sent out the 20% off coupon and I have them in my cart but want to do my due diligence first :-D


  Usually the coupons can't be used on Becca. Did you check? Just fyi...


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Usually the coupons can't be used on Becca. Did you check? Just fyi...


Yep, it's good for the prestige cosmetics except the UD Naked Smoky.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 22, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Yep, it's good for the prestige cosmetics except the UD Naked Smoky.


  Woohoooo!!! Yay!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

L to R: Bite Opal lip gloss, Opal lip creme


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> L to R: Bite Opal lip gloss, Opal lip creme


  How about I just realized I put this in the wrong thread, lol.  Long day! smh


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Uh-oh.  That's how it starts---then before you know it, you have *50*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ha....

  This made me chuckle!

  So true!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Fair ladies seem to love Moonstone. I think that one, Opal, or even Rose Gold would be great for you.







This is why I love you Shontay---I envision you looking in the mirror and just laughing at yourself!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Uh-oh.  That's how it starts---then before you know it, you have *50*.  :yaay: Run Shontay-----save yourself!!!![/COLOR]


  :lol: Thats how I started a few short months ago. Now I have 6 highlighters and counting thanks to you Meddy.  :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Ha....
> 
> This made me chuckle!
> 
> *So true!*


  I have the damage to show for it


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're a risk taker and not afraid of bright colors, and you do them well.  When you mentioned combo highlighter/blush I immediately though of Blushed Copper.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Maybe some other folks with[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] neutral-cool complexions can weigh in on that one.  Moonstone seems to be favored but some of the paler ladies.[/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]This is why I love you Shontay---I envision you looking in the mirror and just laughing at yourself![/COLOR]:frenz:


  :kiss: Yes, it's best to laugh to keep from crying. :lol:


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 24, 2015)

Well I gave in and bought Champagne Pop. Sigh!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Well I gave in and bought Champagne Pop. Sigh!


  :cheer:  I tried my travel size Opal skin perfector and I love it. A little goes a long way, so I'm going to use up the sample for once and then get a full size bottle.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 24, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Well I gave in and bought Champagne Pop. Sigh!





shontay07108 said:


> :cheer:  I tried my travel size Opal skin perfector and I love it. A little goes a long way, so I'm going to use up the sample for once and then get a full size bottle.


  :clap:


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 28, 2015)

I tried Blushed Copper this weekend as a blush and it did wonders!!!!  It's a new fave and staple  now...  I may have to get a back up...


----------



## montREALady (Jul 28, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I may have to get a back up...


  Wore it as my highlight on Sunday and I still love it!


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I may have to get a back up...


  I'm wearing it today as a highlight but I put Opal on top and I'm loving it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm wearing it today as a highlight but I put Opal on top and I'm loving it!


   That sounds really pretty!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Fair ladies seem to love Moonstone. I think that one, Opal, or even Rose Gold would be great for you.


  As far as the pressed powders go, you only really missed Champagne Gold as Rose Gold was LE but is now permanent. There was the smaller SSP liquid trio that included a Champagne Gold… Anyway only @DLuxJessica and myself seem to like Champagne Gold, lol.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> As far as the pressed powders go, you only really missed Champagne Gold as Rose Gold was LE but is now permanent. There was the smaller SSP liquid trio that included a Champagne Gold… Anyway only @DLuxJessica and myself seem to like Champagne Gold, lol.


  YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS! All the yellowy-gold goodness!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS! All the yellowy-gold goodness!!!!!


  I definitely have to bust out the yellow gold greatness this week. It such a pretty, soft, subtle color! Why are we the only two people who like it, lol??


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I definitely have to bust out the yellow gold greatness this week. It such a pretty, soft, subtle color! Why are we the only two people who like it, lol??


  LOL... I have no idea. I use a light hand with it, and I have serious yellow undertones to my skin... so it actually ends up looking more natural than some of the others on me (Rose Gold, for example, can be a little jarring on me).


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I definitely have to bust out the yellow gold greatness this week. It such a pretty, soft, subtle color! Why are we the only two people who like it, lol??


  I liked it swatched but didn't pull the trigger on time. Yellow gold works on me lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> I liked it swatched but didn't pull the trigger on time. Yellow gold works on me lol.


  Aww I'm sorry Shars.


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Aww I'm sorry Shars.


  It's alright. There's plenty more stuff to buy, fortunately (or should that be unfortunately?)


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I liked it swatched but didn't pull the trigger on time. Yellow gold works on me lol.


  I'm selling mine if you're still looking for it.


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm selling mine if you're still looking for it.


  Thanks for letting me know! I'll message you when I decide.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'll message you when I decide.


  Okie!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 29, 2015)

I got an email from Becca that they are having a Today's Special on HSN tonight at midnight.  I don't know what it will be though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I got an email from Becca that they are having a Today's Special on HSN tonight at midnight.  I don't know what it will be though.


  Does that apply to HSN online as well?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Does that apply to HSN online as well?


I would assume so.  I haven't ordered anything from HSN in years but the Today's Special is usually featured online as well.  I guess we'll have to wait until midnight to see.


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

Some kits available:

  http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410

  http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-best-of-becca-kit/7822189

  http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-define-your-light-4pc-kit-with-browliner-brush/10069966


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

-


----------



## montREALady (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Some kits available:  http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410 http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-best-of-becca-kit/7822189 http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-define-your-light-4pc-kit-with-browliner-brush/10069966


  The first one I've been thinking about for some months now... I already have Opal in this format though...from the Ulta Best of Becca Kit.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Some kits available:  http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410 http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-best-of-becca-kit/7822189 http://www.hsn.com/products/becca-define-your-light-4pc-kit-with-browliner-brush/10069966


  It's the last kit that was already there before midnight? Steeeuuuups.


----------



## Shars (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The first one I've been thinking about for some months now... I already have Opal in this format though...from the Ulta Best of Becca Kit.


  Wasn't it Rose Gold that was in the Ulta kit? I think it was the Sephora summer favourites kit that had the mini Opal.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wasn't it Rose Gold that was in the Ulta kit? I think it was the Sephora summer favourites kit that had the mini Opal.


  I was referring to the liquid trio deluxe samples in your first link. The BoB kit came with the Opal liquid with the doe-foot applicator and the RG powder. Love that stuff. Opal liquid is just meh, it could be the applicator though. I have the Summer Favorites and yes, that came with the Opal powder. Now I like the powder, not so much the liquid.


----------



## Shars (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I was referring to the liquid trio deluxe samples in your first link. The BoB kit came with the Opal liquid with the doe-foot applicator and the RG powder. Love that stuff. Opal liquid is just meh, it could be the applicator though. I have the Summer Favorites and yes, that came with the Opal powder. Now I like the powder, not so much the liquid.


  Ah okay. Gotcha! I like the powder more too. I don't feel like the liquid has enough pizazz for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ah okay. Gotcha!* I like the powder more too.* I don't feel like the liquid has enough pizazz for me.


 Me too.  It's also much easier for me to work with.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 31, 2015)

So, I saw this in an Ulta email this morning. Has anyone else seen this? Am I just late to the game? 





_"More than just a primer, it's the secret behind the iconic BECCA glow. Infused with three unique Filtering Luminescent Pearls, each one adds a different drop of diffused light. Blended together, they result in a first of its kind, lightweight, whipped fluid that creates a smooth canvas and acts as an instant filter. Blurs imperfections and gives skin a healthy, luminescent glow."_


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I saw this in an Ulta email this morning. Has anyone else seen this? Am I just late to the game?
> 
> _[COLOR=454545]"More than just a primer, it's the secret behind the iconic BECCA glow. Infused with three unique Filtering Luminescent Pearls, each one adds a different drop of diffused light. Blended together, they result in a first of its kind, lightweight, whipped fluid that creates a smooth canvas and acts as an instant filter. Blurs imperfections and gives skin a healthy, luminescent glow."[/COLOR]_[COLOR=454545] [/COLOR]


 Uhm neeeeed


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I saw this in an Ulta email this morning. Has anyone else seen this? Am I just late to the game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks really interesting.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I saw this in an Ulta email this morning. Has anyone else seen this? Am I just late to the game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I use the EL Illuminating Perfecting Primer so maybe I'll try this when it's done.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I saw this in an Ulta email this morning. Has anyone else seen this? Am I just late to the game?
> 
> _[COLOR=454545]"More than just a primer, it's the secret behind the iconic BECCA glow. Infused with three unique Filtering Luminescent Pearls, each one adds a different drop of diffused light. Blended together, they result in a first of its kind, lightweight, whipped fluid that creates a smooth canvas and acts as an instant filter. Blurs imperfections and gives skin a healthy, luminescent glow."[/COLOR]_[COLOR=454545] [/COLOR]


 Aww man I don't need any more primers but but..... :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to check this line out. I am not very familiar with it.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I need to check this line out. I am not very familiar with it.


  If you're into highlighting theirs are awesome imo. I just got their Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector from HSN.com last night with a $20 coupon (new users), so I paid $21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We discuss them a lot in the HAA thread (highlighter addicts anonymous). I have a few of their other products, but their highlighters are the hit with me. @smileyt06 enjoys some of their other products I believe.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> If you're into highlighting theirs are awesome imo. I just got their Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector from HSN.com last night with a $20 coupon (new users), so I paid $21 :yahoo: We discuss them a lot in the HAA thread (highlighter addicts anonymous). I have a few of their other products, but their highlighters are the hit with me. @smileyt06  enjoys some of their other products I believe.


  Yayyyyy be sure to post pics boo. I have been so busy but I am gonna try to get in the groove of getting back on here. I have all of the pressed ones they are so life omg


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh yeah I have most of the blushes and both palettes and also the foundation and perfector brush can we say lifeeeeee yasss gawd


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yayyyyy be sure to post pics boo. I have been so busy but I am gonna try to get in the groove of getting back on here. I have all of the pressed ones they are so life omg


  I have Rose Gold and Topaz pressed in deluxe samples, then Blushed Copper. Absolutely looooove them! Topaz liquid and soon Rose Gold and I'm thinking about the Jaclyn Hill one. Do you have it?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Oh yeah I have most of the blushes and both palettes and also the foundation and perfector brush can we say lifeeeeee yasss gawd


  Didn't you also buy the lip glosses when they released?


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have Rose Gold and Topaz pressed in deluxe samples, then Blushed Copper. Absolutely looooove them! Topaz liquid and soon Rose Gold and I'm thinking about the Jaclyn Hill one. Do you have it?


  Oh yeah I have the deluxe liquid in opal and topaz but haven't tried them yet. I do and I frighten love it  





montREALady said:


> Didn't you also buy the lip glosses when they released?


  No no glosses. I have a free full size beach tint in watermelon on the way. So, I will def report back once I get it and try it.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> No no glosses. I have a free full size beach tint in watermelon on the way. So, I will def report back once I get it and try it.


  I have the Opal liquid in that deluxe sized bottle and wand format, just remembered. Uggh, I may have to cave and get CPop then... "frighten" love it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought you bought some of their new stuff back when we were all using our Sephora discounts. Oh well. I have the Watermelon shimmer souffle and Guava beach tint. Both smell good enough to eat!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have the Opal liquid in that deluxe sized bottle and wand format, just remembered. Uggh, I may have to cave and get CPop then... "frighten" love it? :lol:  I thought you bought some of their new stuff back when we were all using our Sephora discounts. Oh well. I have the Watermelon shimmer souffle and Guava beach tint. Both smell good enough to eat!


  Lol it's supposed to be friggen  dang autocorrect


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Lol it's supposed to be friggen  dang autocorrect


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> If you're into highlighting theirs are awesome imo. I just got their Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector from HSN.com last night with a $20 coupon (new users), so I paid $21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I  totally agree Monte


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have the Opal liquid in that deluxe sized bottle and wand format, just remembered. Uggh, I may have to cave and get CPop then... "frighten" love it? :lol:  I thought you bought some of their new stuff back when we were all using our Sephora discounts. Oh well. I have the Watermelon shimmer souffle and Guava beach tint. Both smell good enough to eat!


  Champagne Pop is a must have.  I haven't used any of the other ones since I bought it. Just saying. . .  Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> *Champagne Pop is a must have. *I haven't used any of the other ones since I bought it. Just saying. . . Lol






I wore mine again yesterday!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Champagne Pop is a must have.  I haven't used any of the other ones since I bought it. Just saying. . .  Lol





Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]I wore mine again yesterday!!![/COLOR]


  I'm going to get it! I wore Opal today and I seriously love that one. Really pops on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm going to get it! I wore Opal today and I seriously love that one. Really pops on me.


    Opal was one of my fav Beccas before Champagne Pop.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 2, 2015)

Champagne Pop is everything. I can't join this thread because I don't want to live in a box, so I'm leaving now. Ktnxbye


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 4, 2015)

Has anyone tried the new Backlight Priming Filter? I got it today, I'll be test driving it with a new foundation tomorrow.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 5, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Has anyone tried the new Backlight Priming Filter? I got it today, I'll be test driving it with a new foundation tomorrow.


  Ooh! I can't wait to hear what you think about it!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 5, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ooh! I can't wait to hear what you think about it!


  We were discussing it somewhere...must have been the Sephora thread if it isn't here.  Yeah, keep us posted NYCBJ.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 10, 2015)

Soooo, 

  I emailed Becca to ask about a highlighter for us super pale gals, as all of their others are too dark for me (they're more like blush toppers) They emailed back and confirmed that they will be releasing PEARL in the Pressed form! Official timeline is spring 2016, but it will be released for the holidays at Sephora.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Soooo,   I emailed Becca to ask about a highlighter for us super pale gals, as all of their others are too dark for me (they're more like blush toppers) They emailed back and confirmed that they will be releasing PEARL in the Pressed form! Official timeline is spring 2016, but it will be released for the holidays at Sephora.


  Great news! Though I can't wrap my head around Moonstone being "too dark" for someone being that it's so pale to me! Thanks for opening my eyes!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2015)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Soooo,
> 
> I emailed Becca to ask about a highlighter for us super pale gals, as all of their others are too dark for me (they're more like blush toppers) They emailed back and confirmed that they will be releasing PEARL in the Pressed form! Official timeline is spring 2016, but it will be released for the holidays at Sephora.


  YAAAASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> YAAAASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


  lol u were just saying this ! xD


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 10, 2015)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Soooo,
> 
> I emailed Becca to ask about a highlighter for us super pale gals, as all of their others are too dark for me (they're more like blush toppers) They emailed back and confirmed that they will be releasing PEARL in the Pressed form! Official timeline is spring 2016, but it will be released for the holidays at Sephora.
> 
> ...


  For me, it's not so much about Moonstone being "too dark" it's that the slight gold tint isn't quite what I want for strobing. If I'm gonna do a gold highlight, I'm doing the Champagne Gold LE. Now, Pearl with my Ecotools fan brush (which I have you to thank for that purchase) will be


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> YAAAAAS! ompom:    For me, it's not so much about Moonstone being "too dark" it's that the slight gold tint isn't quite what I want for strobing. If I'm gonna do a gold highlight, I'm doing the Champagne Gold LE. Now, Pearl with my Ecotools fan brush (which I have you to thank for that purchase) will be :eyelove:


  Another one that got away. Heatwave, WOG and more recently CGold.  Love that brush!!! :nanas:


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Great news! Though I can't wrap my head around Moonstone being "too dark" for someone being that it's so pale to me! Thanks for opening my eyes!!


  Moonstone wasn't too dark, per se, but it was definitely too yellow for me. I always wanted a cooler toned, pale highlight by Becca. I'm so excited now!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2015)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Soooo,   I emailed Becca to ask about a highlighter for us super pale gals, as all of their others are too dark for me (they're more like blush toppers) They emailed back and confirmed that they will be releasing PEARL in the Pressed form! Official timeline is spring 2016, but it will be released for the holidays at Sephora.


  That is awesome news. :nods:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 10, 2015)

That is awesome - I have the poured Pearl and love it, but I want it in pressed form!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 10, 2015)

Excited for a pressed version of Pearl! Moonstone is ok but I feel if I'm going to wear gold it has to be bolder. I recently got JD Glow cosmetics' Ice Ice Baby and that's a nice pigmented light white highlighter for anyone looking for one.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hmmm... I've never seen Pearl before. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 17, 2015)

Has anyone given the new backlight primer a shot? How do you like it?   I want to order but I can't decide! My sephora still doesn't have it in. It just says "coming soon!!" On the display.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 17, 2015)

I bought mine from Ulta.

  I think it's okay. Nice if you don't already have luminizing primers, but I have quite a few, so there's nothing amazing or groundbreaking about the Backlight Primer. In my personal opinion, it's pretty similar to using a sheer luminizer on the skin prior to foundation application. I also prefer Cover FX's Illuminating Primer over this.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 17, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I bought mine from Ulta.
> 
> I think it's okay. Nice if you don't already have luminizing primers, but I have quite a few, so there's nothing amazing or groundbreaking about the Backlight Primer. In my personal opinion, it's pretty similar to using a sheer luminizer on the skin prior to foundation application. I also prefer Cover FX's Illuminating Primer over this.


  Does it impact the longevity of your foundation, for good or ill? I have it sitting in my Ulta cart right now, lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 17, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I bought mine from Ulta.  I think it's okay. Nice if you don't already have luminizing primers, but I have quite a few, so there's nothing amazing or groundbreaking about the Backlight Primer. In my personal opinion, it's pretty similar to using a sheer luminizer on the skin prior to foundation application. I also prefer Cover FX's Illuminating Primer over this.


  Thanks! I have a couple illuminating type primers that I should probably use up first then.


----------



## jenise (Aug 17, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I bought mine from Ulta.  I think it's okay. Nice if you don't already have luminizing primers, but I have quite a few, so there's nothing amazing or groundbreaking about the Backlight Primer. In my personal opinion, it's pretty similar to using a sheer luminizer on the skin prior to foundation application. I also prefer Cover FX's Illuminating Primer over this.


 Thanks for your review! I love cover fxs so ill be skipping this


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Does it impact the longevity of your foundation, for good or ill? I have it sitting in my Ulta cart right now, lol.


  It's also up on Sephora, if you would prefer to order from them.

  And yep, it did prolong the wear of my foundation.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It's also up on Sephora, if you would prefer to order from them.  And yep, it did prolong the wear of my foundation.


  Thanks, love! A little birdy told me that Ulta Platinum members will get 10x points online on the 23rd, and that's also the day the new Lancome eye palette releases, so I'm planning on placing a sizable order that day, lol.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, love! A little birdy told me that Ulta Platinum members will get 10x points online on the 23rd, and that's also the day the new Lancome eye palette releases, so I'm planning on placing a sizable order that day, lol.


  Thanks for the info!  I was going to go in store and buy a few things this weekend since it's 3x points but I guess I'll wait.  That's a great deal since I'm saving my points to purchase a fall/winter fragrance.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 18, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Thanks for the info!  I was going to go in store and buy a few things this weekend since it's 3x points but I guess I'll wait.  That's a great deal since I'm saving my points to purchase a fall/winter fragrance.


  No  problem! I hope my info is accurate!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> No problem! I hope my info is accurate!


  Just to be safe, I'll buy my necessities while they have the 3x points and save the non essentials I was going to pick up for the 23rd just in case there is a 10x event.  Either way, I'm getting extra points.  I'll probably ask when I go into the store to see if any of the staff knows about it too.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 18, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Just to be safe, I'll buy my necessities while they have the 3x points and save the non essentials I was going to pick up for the 23rd just in case there is a 10x event.  Either way, I'm getting extra points.  I'll probably ask when I go into the store to see if any of the staff knows about it too.


  I heard it from a CS rep when I called to ask about the Lancome palette, so I would HOPE it's solid info, but you never know, lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 18, 2015)

Becca's ombré rouge palette. I absolutely adore omg


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  You look beautiful!

  And YES, I have such a hard time putting the Ombre Rouge palette down. Even if I'm using shadows from other palettes, I can always corporate 1 or 2 of the shadows into the look, be it for a transition color (the tan shade), a soft highlight (the light satin pink-- 2nd shade), or a warm deep crease shade (dark burgundy brown) into any and EVERY look I do.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you  





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> You look beautiful!  And YES, I have such a hard time putting the Ombre Rouge palette down. Even if I'm using shadows from other palettes, I can always corporate 1 or 2 of the shadows into the look, be it for a transition color (the tan shade), a soft highlight (the light satin pink-- 2nd shade), or a warm deep crease shade (dark burgundy brown) into any and EVERY look I do.


  Thank you and you are so right surprising I did this whole look with just that palette perfect for everyday work for sure. My new fav for work.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 23, 2015)

This is where we had talked about Ulta bonus points, right? Well, I just got off the phone with customer service, and apparently the 10x points promo for Platinum members online is _tomorrow. _...And the 10x points is on certain items only. And most other items are 5x points. The misinformation is irritating, and I'm so sorry I passed along wrong info to you girls. Apparently even customer service isn't a reliable source. (I know... I should have known, right?)


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 24, 2015)

I was waiting until Ulta did the extra points before grabbing the Ombre Rouge palette...and of course, only specific brands (NOT Becca) are the full 10x points...sigh...its still 5x the points, so I think I'll pull the trigger. They also have a cute little set (its my first time uploading a pic, sorry if its bad lol)


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 24, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I was waiting until Ulta did the extra points before grabbing the Ombre Rouge palette...and of course, only specific brands (NOT Becca) are the full 10x points...sigh...its still 5x the points, so I think I'll pull the trigger. They also have a cute little set (its my first time uploading a pic, sorry if its bad lol)


  That's a super-cute little set! The only thing making me feel better right now is that the bonus points are still better than the 3x that was running last week. It also doesn't hurt that the Lancome palette I wanted is part of the 10x, lol.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 24, 2015)

do not order from Ulta yet.. I have a list of gwp offers... and I will update.. 1 min.

  Updated.. here is the list of freebies at Ulta:


*Gucci 2pc Sampler w/ $40 purchase ---> *LINK

*9 piece beauty bag with $25 purchase -->* LINK

*Minerva pure gold collagen with any purchase-->* LINK

*Philosophy Miracle Night cream -->* LINK

*Japoneseque Deluxe Velvet touch primer --> * LINK



  **Add to cart and they should show up free


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

I love their highlighters. I just have to decide which one to get.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Sep 15, 2015)

Ulta recently had the poured versions for $19 (Platinum perk) so I got Opal, Topaz and Rosegold. I already have Opal and Topaz in pressed which I love.
  I'm waiting patiently for my order to arrive.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Ulta recently had the poured versions for $19 (Platinum perk) so I got Opal, Topaz and Rosegold. I already have Opal and Topaz in pressed which I love. I'm waiting patiently for my order to arrive.


 I got Pearl, I didn't get any others because I have the pressed moonstone, Opal and champagne pop and I heard the poured versions are darker than the pressed.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 17, 2015)

Becca Afterglow Palette from beautylogicblog snapchat


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 17, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Becca Afterglow Palette from beautylogicblog snapchat


  just saw this!! Hopefully something I don't need


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> just saw this!! Hopefully something I don't need


  Haha if it is a shimmering skin perfector pressed palette then I definitely need it but if it's something else I'll be able to pass.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 17, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha if it is a shimmering skin perfector pressed palette then I definitely need it but if it's something else I'll be able to pass.


 It's the other way around for me!! Pressed perfectors I think I will be safe since I have most except moonstone but if anything else idk !! Or they till they put the new pressed Pearl, moonstone and a new one in the palette and make me buy it


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's the other way around for me!! Pressed perfectors I think I will be safe since I have most except moonstone but if anything else idk !! Or they till they put the new pressed Pearl, moonstone and a new one in the palette and make me buy it


  Oh man I definitely want pressed Pearl. I only have Champagne Pop and Rose Gold. Love CP but RG is way too pigmented for me and I'm sure Topaz is too so as long as it doesn't have those I'm good. I'd love it with Pearl and Moonstone!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 17, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Oh man I definitely want pressed Pearl. I only have Champagne Pop and Rose Gold. Love CP but RG is way too pigmented for me and I'm sure Topaz is too so as long as it doesn't have those I'm good. I'd love it with Pearl and Moonstone!


  I'm so anxious for pressed Pearl. If they do it right, I think it'll be exactly what I've been in search of, highlighter-wise.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 17, 2015)

So that palette is a highlighter palette? Anyone know how many shades in there? I only have CP and Blushed Copper so this might be for me.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 17, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> So that palette is a highlighter palette? Anyone know how many shades in there? I only have CP and Blushed Copper so this might be for me.


  Just speculation at this point. Hopefully we find out what's in it soon!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> So that palette is a highlighter palette? Anyone know how many shades in there? I only have CP and Blushed Copper so this might be for me.


  From what I've read, the palette will consists of highlighters and blushes. I don't have any of their blushes, however, under the assumption that the highlighters will be in pressed form, I have them all with the exception of full sized versions of Moonstone and Rose Gold. Unless they include new highlighter shades or Moonstone and Rose Gold, I think this palette will be a skip for me.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi I am sorry if this has been asked before but has Becca Sweet Pea blush been discontinued? Thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

The palette!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pic of the palette! From what I see, it looks like three highlighters and two blushes.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of the palette! From what I see, it looks like three highlighters and two blushes.


 Yes!!!!  the shades are moonstone, rose gold, topaz, wild honey and flower child!! (Acc to the post)


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The palette!!


  Well I'm disappointed. I know RG doesn't work for me and I don't think Topaz will either. Womp womp. It's a good idea and I hope they do more highlighter/blush palettes in the future but I think I'll pass this time. Let's see if I hold strong.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!!!! the shades are moonstone, rose gold, topaz, wild honey and flower child!! (Acc to the post)


BECCA must have been reading my mind, lol. I was just saying that I probably wouldn't buy this palette unless it included Moonstone and Rose Gold and both of those highlighters are included in the palette, lol. Although I have Topaz pressed, I don't mind it being included in the palette since I use it the most out of all of the BECCA highlighters I have. I also don't have either blush but I would have to see how they would appear on my skintone before purchasing it so I'm going to look at swatches and reviews. I'm excited about this palette now, lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Well I'm disappointed. I know RG doesn't work for me and I don't think Topaz will either. Womp womp. It's a good idea and I hope they do more highlighter/blush palettes in the future but I think I'll pass this time. Let's see if I hold strong.


  I already have the middle two but I think I will get it at $39. I have been wanting to try the blushes plus moonstone is a good incentive. Its an Ulta exclusive though!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> BECCA must have been reading my mind, lol. I was just saying that I probably wouldn't buy this palette unless it included Moonstone and Rose Gold and both of those highlighters are included in the palette, lol. Although I have Topaz pressed, I don't mind it being included in the palette since I use it the most out of all of the BECCA highlighters I have. I also don't have either blush but I would have to see how they would appear on my skintone before purchasing it so I'm going to look at swatches and reviews. I'm excited about this palette now, lol.


  Yes it looks like a nice palette!! Since the highlighters are prone to breakage, could be a nice travel option too!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The palette!!


  Definitely getting this!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

The highlighters are 1.4g each and the blushes 1.6g!!!(total 7.4g)


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it looks like a nice palette!! Since the highlighters are prone to breakage, could be a nice travel option too!!
> 
> I agree, this would be perfect for travel. I'm definitely getting this palette!
> 
> ...


  Considering that their highlighters are 8g at a cost of $38, I think $39.50 is a fair price for this palette if packaging is taken into consideration as well. It's a great value, especially if you don't have any or many of the products in this palette.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I already have the middle two but I think I will get it at $39. I have been wanting to try the blushes plus moonstone is a good incentive. Its an Ulta exclusive though! :sigh:


 The price is definitely good! I hate ulta though, I know their rewards program is good but it takes an entire 7 days for packages to get to me and I am spoiled by overnight/2 day from sephora.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The price is definitely good! I hate ulta though, I know their rewards program is good but it takes an entire 7 days for packages to get to me and I am spoiled by overnight/2 day from sephora.


 I am not a frequent ulta shipper either for the same shipping & handling reasons!! I don't even know if my local store carries Becca!! If so picking it up at the store sounds better!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The price is definitely good! I hate ulta though, I know their rewards program is good but it takes an entire 7 days for packages to get to me and I am spoiled by overnight/2 day from sephora.


  That's my problem with Ulta. I can't stand the waiting. It takes about 5 days for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 18, 2015)

Welp I guess it's a pass for me. Fingers crossed for more Becca goodness this holiday season though.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 18, 2015)

Meh, I wouldn't mind having a pressed Topaz but I already have the liquid and poured. I also have her 3 new blush shades (they aight) so this palette will be a skip for me as well. I don't know if I'm just paying more attention this year, but the holiday sets are looking amazing so I'm sure there will be plenty more to buy!


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The palette!!





Vineetha said:


>


   Thanks ladies.  I want it but i have 2 wild honey


----------



## dash4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Becca has a new kit of minis on Ulta's website.   It has a deluxe sample of Becca's pressed opal ( .085oz ) and Becca's spotlight in Opal ( .17oz )

  Most people already have these but I decided to post anyway - just in case.

  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod13091129


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 23, 2015)

According to Ulta's website, the BECCA Afterglow palette will be available in stores on October 8th. Some people have already found it in stores so it wouldn't hurt to call and ask if your local Ulta has it already.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmm. On the fence with this one. I already have full sizes of Wild Honey and Moonstone.


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 26, 2015)

Just got the Afterglow Palette in the mail. Heres a size comparison to the full size highlighters and blushes, I'm happy I got it.


----------



## poodle649 (Sep 26, 2015)

I ordered the Afterglow palette Thurs night. I haven't ordered online from Ulta before, so I guess we'll see how long it takes to get to me. I'm excited for the colors since I have been wanting to try Becca blush and only have Champagne Pop and Opal for highlight. Topaz will probably be dark for my skin tone, I will have to be creative with that one.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 26, 2015)

I ordered the afterglow palette too to get that great beauty reward thing they had going on Ulta online. I can't wait to get it


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 27, 2015)

Although I was initially going to purchase the palette, I think I'm going to pass on it. I have the Best of Becca and Radiant Glow Collection sets, which respectively contain slightly larger sizes of the Rose Gold and Moonstone pressed perfectors that are in this palette (I was mainly purchasing the palette for these perfectors but I forgot that I already had mini versions of these shades). I also have the full sized version of Topaz pressed and I bought like 5 blushes from theBalm two days ago so I don't feel inclined to purchase it for the blushes. The palette is gorgeous and convenient but I don't need to purchase it since I already have 3 of the 5 products it contains. I may, however, buy full sized pressed versions of Rose Gold and Moonstone during one of Sephora's semi-annual sales or when Ulta has 20% coupons on prestige brands either the end of this year or next year.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I ordered the afterglow palette too to get that great beauty reward thing they had going on Ulta online. I can't wait to get it


  I'll probably get it...I have 41 points expiring on Weds. What reward thing?


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'll probably get it...I have 41 points expiring on Weds. What reward thing?


  They had a 4hour only becca deluxe sample 4piece with an online purchase of $50 it's over now though


----------



## montREALady (Sep 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> They had a 4hour only becca deluxe sample 4piece with an online purchase of $50 it's over now though


  Of course they did :sigh:


----------



## montREALady (Sep 28, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Just got the Afterglow Palette in the mail. Heres a size comparison to the full size highlighters and blushes, I'm happy I got it.


  So they're smaller than the deluxe samples or are they the same? I have a deluxe of Rose Gold but none of the rest. I'm wondering if I really _need_ this.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Of course they did


  Of course the email was sitting in my inbox and I never opened it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a deluxe of Opal, but still.


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So they're smaller than the deluxe samples or are they the same? I have a deluxe of Rose Gold but none of the rest. I'm wondering if I really _need_ this.


I don't have the deluxe samples, sorry. The highlighters are each .05oz and the blushes are .056oz if that helps. I think its worth it if you don't have most of them already, its almost exactly the same price as a one full size highlighter but it has much more variety.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 28, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> I don't have the deluxe samples, sorry. The highlighters are each .05oz and the blushes are .056oz if that helps. I think its worth it if you don't have most of them already, its almost exactly the same price as a one full size highlighter but it has much more variety.


  NP. Just checked, the deluxe samples are 0.085oz, 2.4g. So the ones in the palette are smaller. Yeah, I like that there's more variety. I sometimes find it a pain with these small highlighters though because I normally use a big, fluffy fan brush, which actually isn't bad with the mini-compact of the deluxe samples, but the palette style may be a pain in the azz to get product with my fan without swiping another color and I'd have to use a smaller brush...which isn't my hg highlighter brush, etc etc. LOL. #firstworldproblems


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> NP. Just checked, the deluxe samples are 0.085oz, 2.4g. So the ones in the palette are smaller. Yeah, I like that there's more variety. I sometimes find it a pain with these small highlighters though because I normally use a big, fluffy fan brush, which actually isn't bad with the mini-compact of the deluxe samples, but the palette style may be a pain in the azz to get product with my fan without swiping another color and I'd have to use a smaller brush...which isn't my hg highlighter brush, etc etc. LOL. #firstworldproblems


Lol, I completely understand where you're coming from. Thats one of the reasons why I didn't buy the new Hourglass Palette. I just convinced myself to buy the Afterglow palette because i planned on getting the full size Moonstone.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 28, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Lol, I completely understand where you're coming from. Thats one of the reasons why I didn't buy the new Hourglass Palette. I just convinced myself to buy the Afterglow palette because_* i planned on getting the full size Moonstone.*_


  Yes that makes sense. I wanted the full-sized Topaz but it's not a priority.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 30, 2015)

Becca Cosmetics is up on Hautelook!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes that makes sense. I wanted the full-sized Topaz but it's not a priority.


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I bought it


Lol, I hope you love it. I don't think i'll ever hit pan on a full size Becca highlighter so this was a nice buy for me.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Lol, I hope you love it. I don't think i'll ever hit pan on a full size Becca highlighter so this was a nice buy for me.


  So true. I've never finished a lot of my makeup the amount I buy!


----------



## nt234 (Sep 30, 2015)

I ended up buying the Afterglow Palette a few days ago using the ULTAmate Rewards $10 off coupon, and I'm glad I did because I had all of those highlighters on my list but I know that I'll never use them up individually. I've only swatched them on my arm at the store so I don't have a full review of it yet.


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks like becca will release pearl shimmering skin perfector in pressed for spring 2016


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yay! I can't wait.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 2, 2015)

How are you guys using the liquid skin perfectors? I have Topaz, but I never, ever reach for it! Mixed with my foundation in the summer is a bit too luminous (I wear my makeup at least 10 hrs per day). I just find powder and cream so much easier to work with.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 2, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> How are you guys using the liquid skin perfectors? I have Topaz, but I never, ever reach for it! Mixed with my foundation in the summer is a bit too luminous (I wear my makeup at least 10 hrs per day). I just find powder and cream so much easier to work with.


  I mix them with my foundation or wear them under powder foundation. I rotate between Topaz, Rose Gold and Moonstone mixed with foundation. I prefer RG and Moonstone for that purpose, although I use less of Moonstone in those scenarios and I wear Topaz under powder foundation.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 2, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> How are you guys using the liquid skin perfectors? I have Topaz, but I never, ever reach for it! Mixed with my foundation in the summer is a bit too luminous (I wear my makeup at least 10 hrs per day). I just find powder and cream so much easier to work with.


  I was saying the same thing. I bought Topaz and Rose Gold this year since joining Specktra and I had no idea how to use it. They just sat there. I would try it as a highlight but the pump dispenses so much product I would get pissed because I just need a little. Then I'm not particularly into the dewy look to just use it all over by itself. I don't like the matte look either mind you because I always use my MAC Fix+ to get rid of that. So literally the last couple days I started using them with my primer, which is already illuminating (Estee Lauder) and I like that both colors jive with my foundation (EL Double Wear). In other words, I don't look shiny like I thought it would. But I always top my face with a dusting of Black Radiance Soft Focus powder, Fix+ then a setting spray. I'm probably canceling out the whole SSP but it works for me so far and tbh, I'd rather be using it than not, lol! What foundation are you using? I know it may sound counterproductive, but I think it works well with a mattifying one. This is why I got the illuminating primer to use with my foundation. For me, double matte is too much the same way double dewy is too much (foundation + primer). Of course you should do based on your skin type and preference. I've also tried it mixed with my foundation and I believe I liked that too, I haven't done that since the summer.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I mix them with my foundation or wear them under powder foundation. I rotate between Topaz, Rose Gold and Moonstone mixed with foundation. I prefer RG and Moonstone for that purpose, although I use less of Moonstone in those scenarios and I wear Topaz under powder foundation.


  You just reminded me that I have Topaz in the wand format from one of those Becca kits. I should whip it out, but I hate that doe-foot applicator.



  Oh, I got my Afterglow palette today! I haven't opened it. I am in such shock. I ordered it on Wednesday and got it today. That is record-breaking for Ulta!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 2, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I ended up buying the Afterglow Palette a few days ago using the ULTAmate Rewards $10 off coupon, and I'm glad I did because I had all of those highlighters on my list but I know that I'll never use them up individually. I've only swatched them on my arm at the store so I don't have a full review of it yet.


  Got mine today! I used some Ultamate rewards too and a regular coupon since I had NYX stuff in my order too...and they have a promo going on that you have to activate where you get an extra 200 points if you spend $45 so I think I did well. And I got it fast! Placed the order on Weds and got it Fri. Whaaaaat?! That's so not Ulta, lmao!


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I mix them with my foundation or wear them under powder foundation. I rotate between Topaz, Rose Gold and Moonstone mixed with foundation. I prefer RG and Moonstone for that purpose, although I use less of Moonstone in those scenarios and I wear Topaz under powder foundation.


  Under powder foundation is a fabulous idea! I've been into the slap and go type of makeup, which is eyebrow gel and me throwing on powder foundation while driving to work. I'll def try that!


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I was saying the same thing. I bought Topaz and Rose Gold this year since joining Specktra and I had no idea how to use it. They just sat there. I would try it as a highlight but the pump dispenses so much product I would get pissed because I just need a little. Then I'm not particularly into the dewy look to just use it all over by itself. I don't like the matte look either mind you because I always use my MAC Fix+ to get rid of that. So literally the last couple days I started using them with my primer, which is already illuminating (Estee Lauder) and I like that both colors jive with my foundation (EL Double Wear). In other words, I don't look shiny like I thought it would. But I always top my face with a dusting of Black Radiance Soft Focus powder, Fix+ then a setting spray. I'm probably canceling out the whole SSP but it works for me so far and tbh, I'd rather be using it than not, lol! What foundation are you using? I know it may sound counterproductive, but I think it works well with a mattifying one. This is why I got the illuminating primer to use with my foundation. For me, double matte is too much the same way double dewy is too much (foundation + primer). Of course you should do based on your skin type and preference. I've also tried it mixed with my foundation and I believe I liked that too, I haven't done that since the summer.


  Lately I've been using the Clinique Even Better spf 15 foundation which isn't quite matte, but I did just pick up another bottle of Revlon Colorstay. I was trying to use up come skincare samples, which resulted in dehydrated, oilier than normal skin. Ugh. Buuuut mixing the Becca with primer is a great idea. I use the MAC Mineralize Timecheck Lotion everyday so I'll mix the two. And then try it mixed with Colorstay for some luminosity. I used to have EL Double Wear but this summer it started to break down on my face. I bet the bottle went bad.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Lately I've been using the Clinique Even Better spf 15 foundation which isn't quite matte, but I did just pick up another bottle of Revlon Colorstay. I was trying to use up come skincare samples, which resulted in dehydrated, oilier than normal skin. Ugh. Buuuut mixing the Becca with primer is a great idea. I use the MAC Mineralize Timecheck Lotion everyday so I'll mix the two. And then try it mixed with Colorstay for some luminosity. I used to have EL Double Wear but this summer it started to break down on my face. I bet the bottle went bad.


  I have the Revlon Photoready Airbrush Effect but the color doesn't match my summer tan, lmaooo. I bought Cappuccino in that. I like it. Is the Timecheck good? I saw Erine here on Specktra say that we don't need primer if we use moisturizer which I didn't realize since Sephora classes say otherwise. She said if we're using "good" skincare we don't need primer. Omg that foundation is the best, another Specktrette recommended it and I haven't looked back since March or so. I want to try the compact liquid "to go" one. Waiting for some sort of sale since its $45!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

For those who wanted a size comparison, here is the Afterglow Palette and a deluxe mini Rose Gold and Opal. The mini's are 2.4g and each SSP pressed in the palette is 1.4g and the blushes are 1.6g


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 3, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Under powder foundation is a fabulous idea! I've been into the slap and go type of makeup, which is eyebrow gel and me throwing on powder foundation while driving to work. I'll def try that!


  It really helps breath life into powder foundations.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

FYI, Ulta has a live chat today with Becca's style director in 4 mins:
  http://www.ulta.com/livechat/becca/?CID=34414640&ET_LID=Becca+Live+Chat&RID=1768562804&CCID=ET_PR_FY15WK36_Thurs_Becca_V1

  Aaaaand it's postponed


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 10, 2015)

I finally got my Afterglow Palette after two weeks (thanks to Ulta's crappy shipping) and it came shattered. The way Ulta packages the products is ridiculous, like zero cushioning.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 10, 2015)

I just got the Lorac Mega Pro 2 from Ulta and it was a freaking miracle that thing wasn't broken. I opened the box and was like "Oh no..." because literally no bubble wrap or anything. You would think they'd know better, they must get so many returns because of their crappy packaging!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2015)

BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Palette CHAMPAGNE GLOW 





  Credit: @beccacosmetics instagram

  "A specially curated holiday palette with 3 of our favorite & most exclusive Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed shades: (r-l) LE Blushed Copper, LE #beccaxjaclynhill Champagne Pop & NEW Pearl!! Available exclusively at @Sephora starting Tuesday, 10/27!"


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Palette CHAMPAGNE GLOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Palette CHAMPAGNE GLOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    They look so nice but I have two of the three, and hardly ever touch Blushed Copper


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They look so nice but I have two of the three, and hardly ever touch Blushed Copper


I'll be passing on this palette for the same reason. I have both Champagne Pop and Blushed Copper. I've heard that the full sized pressed version of Pearl will be released next year so I'd rather spend the $38 to get that. This is great for people who don't have most of the colors or for those who just want the convenience of having these shades in the palette. For those of you who purchase it, please let us know how you like Pearl!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'll be passing on this palette for the same reason. I have both Champagne Pop and Blushed Copper. I've heard that the full sized pressed version of Pearl will be released next year so I'd rather spend the $38 to get that. This is great for people who don't have most of the colors or for those who just want the convenience of having these shades in the palette. For those of you who purchase it, please let us know how you like Pearl!


  Yeah, I don't have any of these three. Though that's because I couldn't convince myself I needed CP or BC... so maybe I should just wait for the full-sized Pearl. Though, I never make it all the way through one of the full-sized ones... so maybe this is a better option? Oh well, I have a few weeks to waffle over the choices.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They look so nice* but I have two of the three,* and hardly ever touch Blushed Copper


  Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For once Fluffy


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 12, 2015)

Meh I'm skipping. The copper is beautiful but Becca's highlighters are so pigmented it would never work on my sking and I already have CP (wore it today actually). I'll just wait and pick up full sized Pearl in the spring. I should be grateful I now have more money to save (or budget for Chanel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'll be passing on this palette for the same reason. I have both Champagne Pop and Blushed Copper. I've heard that the full sized pressed version of Pearl will be released next year so I'd rather spend the $38 to get that. This is great for people who don't have most of the colors or for those who just want the convenience of having these shades in the palette. For those of you who purchase it, please let us know how you like Pearl!






I would definitely pick up Pearl---especially since I prefer the pressed versions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






We're usually in sync!!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Meh I'm skipping. The copper is beautiful but Becca's highlighters are so pigmented it would never work on my sking and I already have CP (wore it today actually). I'll just wait and pick up full sized Pearl in the spring. I should be grateful I now have more money to save (or budget for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have both BC and CP and they are sooooo pigmented, even on my deeper skin, there's no way I will ever use them up. So as convenient as this kit seems, especially for travel, I'll be probably skipping too (and saving more money for Chanel also lol).


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 12, 2015)

Pearl is going to eventually be available by itself in the full size, right? If so then this is a definite skip for me. I LOVE the poured version of Pearl but I'm dying for the pressed. It's so perfect for pale people like me lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have both BC and CP and they are sooooo pigmented, even on my deeper skin, there's no way I will ever use them up. So as convenient as this kit seems, especially for travel, I'll be probably skipping too (and* saving more money for Chanel also lol).*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Pearl is going to eventually be available by itself in the full size, right? If so then this is a definite skip for me. I LOVE the poured version of Pearl but I'm dying for the pressed. It's so perfect for pale people like me lol


   I'm totally looking forward to a full sized pressed version of Pearl


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm totally looking forward to a full sized pressed version of Pearl


  Me too! I've also heard it's a great mixing agent with the other BECCA pressed highlighters so I want to try wearing it alone and mixed with other shades!


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm totally looking forward to a full sized pressed version of Pearl


  Me too!! I'm looking forward to layering it!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

SO glad Pearl is coming out this spring- I've been waiting anxiously for it!

  Loving the Afterglow palette. It's perfect for someone like me who only uses a teeny little bit of highlighter.

  Oh, and I tracked down Champagne Gold. Very happy about that.

  I'm passing on the new palette since Copper is way, way, way too dark for me!


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been enjoying Afterglow even more than I thought I would. I thought topaz would be way too dark for me, but I can actually pull it off fine. Pleasant surprise!   I'm gonna have to get the other combo palette coming out this month. It will be good for travel since I'm scared to disrupt my full size Champagne Pop. And maybe copper will work like topaz for me as well.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> I've been enjoying Afterglow even more than I thought I would. I thought topaz would be way too dark for me, but I can actually pull it off fine. Pleasant surprise!   I'm gonna have to get the other combo palette coming out this month. It will be good for travel since I'm scared to disrupt my full size Champagne Pop. And maybe copper will work like topaz for me as well.


  What's the other color in the upcoming palette?


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What's the other color in the upcoming palette?


 The three highlighters are pearl, champagne pop, and blushed copper.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> The three highlighters are pearl, champagne pop, and blushed copper.


  Thanks! Ooh, I may have to get that for Pearl! You know...for traveling purposes * cough cough *


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! Ooh, I may have to get that for Pearl! You know...for traveling purposes * cough cough *


 Me too. For when I travel *cough cough*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 24, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> Me too. For when I travel *cough cough*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> SO glad Pearl is coming out this spring- I've been waiting anxiously for it!
> 
> Loving the Afterglow palette. It's perfect for someone like me who only uses a teeny little bit of highlighter.
> 
> ...


 Have you tried CG yet?  That's my least favorite of the bunch but I might need to give it another try.  Just looking in the compact is a tad unsettling because of the 
   bright polenta coloring.  I was more afraid than wowed by it.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 27, 2015)

I used blushed copper for the first time, recently.  I opened it and realized at some point it got crushed, I did the alcohol trick and it seems to be working just fine for me now...and I recently just picked up Champagne pop because I refused to get caught up in the Mac Oh, Darking hype.  As of recent, I've applied it on top of a colored blush (usually a cherry colored one) and it makes everything pop.  Never got into contouring and highlighting,


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

is the rose gold powder one very dark? not sure if it will look good on me (around nc25) but the rose gold is soooo pretty and quite unique, at least for my small collection with only three highlighters but I'm slowly building my collection up and came across the becca ones


----------



## montREALady (Oct 27, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Never got into contouring and highlighting,


  I personally like OD more than CPop. You apply it on top of a colored blush or BC?


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I personally like OD more than CPop. You apply it on top of a colored blush or BC?


 On top of the colored blush.  Really? The few swatches I've seen of OD seemed ashy. I'm a nw47, match master 8.5


----------



## montREALady (Oct 27, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Really? The few swatches I've seen of OD seemed ashy. I'm a nw47, match master 8.5


  CPop has no pop on me really. OD does. I was asking if you put BC or CPop on top of the blush


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-champagne-glow-palette-featuring-champagne-pop-jaclyn-hill-P401473


  the jaclyn hill palette is live on sephora right now!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-champagne-glow-palette-featuring-champagne-pop-jaclyn-hill-P401473
> 
> 
> the jaclyn hill palette is live on sephora right now!


  Thanks for the heads up!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the quick how-to video too.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 27, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-champagne-glow-palette-featuring-champagne-pop-jaclyn-hill-P401473
> 
> 
> the jaclyn hill palette is live on sephora right now!


  Thanks! I think I'll pass since all I need/want is Pearl. It's coming out in the new year, right? Or was it this everyone was talking about? I see they have the poured and liquid ones available. I want that the Balm Manizer palette though. Waiting for a sale.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> CPop has no pop on me really. OD does. I was asking if you put BC or CPop on top of the blush


  Ah I see   Yes I put BC on top of my blush.  Haven't tried cpop yet. Just swatches it and liked how the gold reflected. I plan to do the same with it tho. Layer it on top of a blush.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! I think I'll pass since all I need/want is Pearl. It's coming out in the new year, right? Or was it this everyone was talking about? I see they have the poured and liquid ones available. I want that the Balm Manizer palette though. Waiting for a sale.


  Pearl pressed will be out separately in the new year.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 27, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Pearl pressed will be out separately in the new year.


  Good that's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 29, 2015)

And now Becca is available through Beautylish!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 29, 2015)

My Champaign Glow pallete came in the mail today!! ompom: it's so beautiful, I'm in love!  all three colors are awesome and I can see myself using this pallete every day. Pearl is gorgeous you guys! I didn't have the two other shades so I thought this pallete was worth it. For those waiting to purchase Pearl full size, it will be worth the wait! Here's a few pics and size comparisons for those who were wondering how small the palette would be: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  Pearl:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


>


 It looks very nice!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 29, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


>


 
  my friend can you show me your tattoo ? Please


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> my friend can you show me your tattoo ? Please


  Sure I'll dm you ️


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


>


  Thanks for posting but like Mayanas I was also drawn to the pretty colours in your sleeve! Is it Wonder Woman?


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for posting but like Mayanas I was also drawn to the pretty colours in your sleeve! Is it Wonder Woman?


It looks more like sailor moon to me..


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 30, 2015)

It 





karlaedith said:


> It looks more like sailor moon to me..


  It is Sailor Moon


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> It is Sailor Moon


  How awesome!!! The colours are very vivid from what I can see and the artwork looks precise and amazing!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> How awesome!!! The colours are very vivid from what I can see and the artwork looks precise and amazing!


 Thank you!!! :hug:


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 30, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> It  It is Sailor Moon


 If i wasnt so afraid of needles i would get a sailor moon tatoo, it was my favorite cartoon when i was a kid


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for posting but like Mayanas I was also drawn to the pretty colours in your sleeve! Is it Wonder Woman?
> I noticed the pretty colors too!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   Ding, ding, ding-----we have a winner.  Nice going @karlaedith


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]I noticed the pretty colors too!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]I couldn't begin to guess.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]  Ding, ding, ding-----we have a winner.  Nice going[/COLOR] @karlaedith


Oh i wish i was this good when predicting lotto winning numbers


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Oh i wish i was this good when predicting lotto winning numbers






Me too---and you would be my very best friend in the whole wide world.


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=EE82EE]Me too---and you would be my very best friend in the whole wide world.[/COLOR]


YES!!you would be my best friend too️


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> YES!!you would be my best friend too️


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the becca under eye corrector??


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Anyone have experience with the becca under eye corrector??


  Yeah I wanna know too because I'm interested to buy it


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Anyone have experience with the becca under eye corrector??


I LOVE that stuff. It's become a holy grail product for me.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 2, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Anyone have experience with the becca under eye corrector??





sullenxriot182 said:


> I LOVE that stuff. It's become a holy grail product for me.


  I've been using it since maybe April and I love it. Along with their concealer.


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I've been using it since maybe April and I love it. Along with their concealer.


  Hmmmm. I have that. I should probably try it out. It just looks sooo grey lol. At least on me.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmmm. I have that. I should probably try it out. It just looks sooo grey lol. At least on me.


  Well you have to put it under your concealer...it serves as a "backlight". I'm thinking go with a concealer close to your skin tone or not one that is too light because that in conjunction with the brightener will be too much.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I LOVE that stuff. It's become a holy grail product for me.





montREALady said:


> I've been using it since maybe April and I love it. Along with their concealer.


  Thanks ladies. I have benefit erase paste, which looks good before I add concealer but then goes kind of grey so going to try Becca's. It seems lighter online than the erase paste shade I have so fingers crossed!


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Well you have to put it under your concealer...it serves as a "backlight". I'm thinking go with a concealer close to your skin tone or not one that is too light because that in conjunction with the brightener will be too much.


  Ok! I'll bear that in mind when I try it out.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 3, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Thanks ladies. I have benefit erase paste, which looks good before I add concealer but then goes kind of grey so going to try Becca's. It seems lighter online than the erase paste shade I have so fingers crossed!


  I sampled both before going with the Becca. I like that it's more tacky/thick than Erase Paste. Go to Sephora and get a sample if you can before buying. I did that for a while before purchasing.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 13, 2015)

For any Aussie peeps, the Jaclyn Hill H/L in champagne pop is available online- I called the Sydney store and they told me it was an online exclusive so I ordered it!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2015)

Tried Pearl pressed from the Champagne Glow palette at Sephora yesterday


----------



## sagehen (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Tried Pearl pressed from the Champagne Glow palette at Sephora yesterday


 You are making me want this. I am trying to have a low-buy next year!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  You are glowing, lady.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are glowing, lady.


 Thanks boo!  





sagehen said:


> You are making me want this. I am trying to have a low-buy next year!


 Girl let's stop playing ourselves :lmao: What's a low-buy? Ha!  Omg I'm imagining how it will look when I use a brush and not my fingers! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Omg I'm imagining* how it will look when I use a brush *and not my fingers!


   Like Pearl on steroids



.....and gorgeous!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks boo! *  Girl let's stop playing ourselves :lmao: What's a low-buy?* Ha!  Omg I'm imagining how it will look when I use a brush and not my fingers! :eyelove:


Truth!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 27, 2015)

Becca's on Hautelook right now, FYI


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

I think I much prefer this. It has less coverage, but it's a better match for my skintone.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 12, 2016)

Champagne Pop is going to be permanent!

https://twitter.com/BECCA_COSMETICS/status/687051376195710976


----------



## ginestra213 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone picked up the new foundation yet? I'm really interested, just waiting for it to arrive over the pond before I can grab it!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 15, 2016)

No, and I want to see swatches of the lighter shades.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 15, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> No, and I want to see swatches of the lighter shades.



Same. I'm kind of annoyed that they sent the full shade range to so many bloggers and none of them swatched the whole lot. Just took selfies wearing their shade of the foundation.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2016)

I can take a quick photo of fair when I get home later, I got it yesterday and it's going back ASAP. Disappointed in Becca's lack of shade inclusion. It's super, super orange, and does not "blend into a match" with their flexible shades like they claim. Yuck!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Same. I'm kind of annoyed that they sent the full shade range to so many bloggers and none of them swatched the whole lot. Just took selfies wearing their shade of the foundation.



I found a handful of swatches of all the shades on Instagram last night.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAc_RUfRhtw/?taken-by=kerrycole15
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAjEEdMvupk/?taken-by=itslesliealvarado

Fair looks too pink in all of them, to me. And too dark. I had a similar problem back in the day with Luminous Skin Colour (discontinued in 2014 or so), even though the formula was fantastic.



laurennnxox said:


> I can take a quick photo of fair when I get home later, I got it yesterday and it's going back ASAP. Disappointed in Becca's lack of shade inclusion. It's super, super orange, and does not "blend into a match" with their flexible shades like they claim. Yuck!



Please do! (The more swatches, the merrier!)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2016)

This is fair, I did about two drops for the heavy swatch and two drops for the "blended out swatch." Even completely blended out (not pictured) it gave a heavy orange tint. For reference, I use Too Faced Born This Way in Snow, Dior Nude Glowing-Skin (I think that's the name) in 010 Ivory (needs good blending though), KVD 42 is a tiny bit too light, MUFE Y205 is a tiiiny bit too light but definitely workable. I generally have a hard time finding a foundation to match how light/neutral my neck is (my arm looks more cool toned here). This was taken facing an open window with natural light. The formula feels nice but definitely going back.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> View attachment 51426
> 
> 
> This is fair, I did about two drops for the heavy swatch and two drops for the "blended out swatch." Even completely blended out (not pictured) it gave a heavy orange tint. For reference, I use Too Faced Born This Way in Snow, Dior Nude Glowing-Skin (I think that's the name) in 010 Ivory (needs good blending though), KVD 42 is a tiny bit too light, MUFE Y205 is a tiiiny bit too light but definitely workable. I generally have a hard time finding a foundation to match how light/neutral my neck is (my arm looks more cool toned here). This was taken facing an open window with natural light. The formula feels nice but definitely going back.




Aw man! That was the one I was going to get. Thank you for this though, saved me the hassle of buying and returning it!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Aw man! That was the one I was going to get. Thank you for this though, saved me the hassle of buying and returning it!!



No problem! It was sooooo disappointing! I'm really liking the Stila Aqua Glow foundation in Fair! It's sheer/medium buildable and gives a lovely glow as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> View attachment 51426
> 
> 
> This is fair, I did about two drops for the heavy swatch and two drops for the "blended out swatch." Even completely blended out (not pictured) it gave a heavy orange tint. For reference, I use Too Faced Born This Way in Snow, Dior Nude Glowing-Skin (I think that's the name) in 010 Ivory (needs good blending though), KVD 42 is a tiny bit too light, MUFE Y205 is a tiiiny bit too light but definitely workable. I generally have a hard time finding a foundation to match how light/neutral my neck is (my arm looks more cool toned here). This was taken facing an open window with natural light. The formula feels nice but definitely going back.



Yeah, that's disappointing.  for me.


----------



## katred (Jan 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> View attachment 51426
> 
> 
> This is fair, I did about two drops for the heavy swatch and two drops for the "blended out swatch." Even completely blended out (not pictured) it gave a heavy orange tint. For reference, I use Too Faced Born This Way in Snow, Dior Nude Glowing-Skin (I think that's the name) in 010 Ivory (needs good blending though), KVD 42 is a tiny bit too light, MUFE Y205 is a tiiiny bit too light but definitely workable. I generally have a hard time finding a foundation to match how light/neutral my neck is (my arm looks more cool toned here). This was taken facing an open window with natural light. The formula feels nice but definitely going back.



Nope! 

Thanks for for taking one for the team, miss. I am definitely giving this one a pass


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> View attachment 51426
> 
> 
> This is fair, I did about two drops for the heavy swatch and two drops for the "blended out swatch." Even completely blended out (not pictured) it gave a heavy orange tint. For reference, I use Too Faced Born This Way in Snow, Dior Nude Glowing-Skin (I think that's the name) in 010 Ivory (needs good blending though), KVD 42 is a tiny bit too light, MUFE Y205 is a tiiiny bit too light but definitely workable. I generally have a hard time finding a foundation to match how light/neutral my neck is (my arm looks more cool toned here). This was taken facing an open window with natural light. The formula feels nice but definitely going back.



UGH!  Sorry, that's not FAIR at all. That's like a Light Medium.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2016)

katred said:


> Nope!
> 
> Thanks for for taking one for the team, miss. I am definitely giving this one a pass



Haha, no problem! I'll probably run by the mall tomorrow to exchange it for something else. Or just for a refund, I haven't decided. 



starletta8 said:


> UGH!  Sorry, that's not FAIR at all. That's like a Light Medium.



Agree! It's like, whaaaaaaat were they smoking at Becca!? Lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 17, 2016)

*BECCA is on Hautelook from Feb 17 through Feb 19th! *


----------



## leonah (Feb 17, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> View attachment 51426
> 
> 
> This is fair, I did about two drops for the heavy swatch and two drops for the "blended out swatch." Even completely blended out (not pictured) it gave a heavy orange tint. For reference, I use Too Faced Born This Way in Snow, Dior Nude Glowing-Skin (I think that's the name) in 010 Ivory (needs good blending though), KVD 42 is a tiny bit too light, MUFE Y205 is a tiiiny bit too light but definitely workable. I generally have a hard time finding a foundation to match how light/neutral my neck is (my arm looks more cool toned here). This was taken facing an open window with natural light. The formula feels nice but definitely going back.



oh man this looks way too orange for me (and everyone else?!) aww that's disappointing


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2016)

Just announced on their IG: In April they're releasing a shade of Aqua Luminous that's lighter than Fair.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 23, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Just announced on their IG: In April they're releasing a shade of Aqua Luminous that's lighter than Fair.



Nice! I just hope it still doesn't have that lame orange undertone lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 23, 2016)

I really hope not!


----------



## leonah (Feb 24, 2016)

is the backlight primer worth getting? looking for something to both prime (with a bit of hydration if possible) and give a glow from within kinda look. I usually only wear my day cream+primer from mac+mineralize powder so not sure if it would be suitable under a powder foundation?


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 25, 2016)

leonah said:


> is the backlight primer worth getting? looking for something to both prime (with a bit of hydration if possible) and give a glow from within kinda look. I usually only wear my day cream+primer from mac+mineralize powder so not sure if it would be suitable under a powder foundation?



I'm not sure how it works with powder foundation, but I really like this primer a lot. It's beautiful with my liquid and cream foundations. And this is coming from someone who doesn't really "believe" in primers


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2016)

Out tomorrow on the Becca wensite: the lighter than Fair shade of Aqua Luminous! It looks super promising!

https://instagram.com/p/BEHVeHJBdRp/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 12, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Out tomorrow on the Becca wensite: the lighter than Fair shade of Aqua Luminous! It looks super promising!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BEHVeHJBdRp/



They answered someone's question on Instagram by saying it is comparable to Mac NC 15-20. I'll still try it but if that's true then it is probably still too dark for me.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 13, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> They answered someone's question on Instagram by saying it is comparable to Mac NC 15-20. I'll still try it but if that's true then it is probably still too dark for me.



Yep, same. It's a shame that Becca thinks that NC15-20ish is porcelain. I can't use any MAC foundations without adding Manic Panic's Dreamtone to it to lighten it up.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2016)

I think the only way we'll know for certain is to wait for swatches.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 15, 2016)

The only Becca product I have is moonstone which, as a pale girl, I love! I ordered the best of becca blushed radiance to try a few new things but I'm really liking the look of that pressed pearl.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2016)

From Becca's own Instagram, all shades of Aqua Luminous on multiple skintones.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEL-L_8BdZ0/?taken-by=beccacosmetics

Porcelain looks about only one shade lighter than Fair, and I've seen Fair equated to about a general NC20, meaning Porcelain is about a 15. I wish it was closer to 10. Yeah, it's supposed to be sheer, but on a pale person, you're still going to know the shade is a bit off.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2016)

Here are swatches of the BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Face and Eyeshadow Palettes, respectively, courtesy of @thefancyface on instagram:


----------



## laurennnxox (May 25, 2016)

I think I'm going to get both the face and eye palette. I can always return the eyeshadows if I don't like it. I can see a couple of pretty looks from here! Would be nice for travel.  Can't wait for this.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 25, 2016)

I definitely want the face palette. Was hoping it would be up on the site before I went to bed, but I guess I'll check again in the morning lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm going to get both the face and eye palette. I can always return the eyeshadows if I don't like it. I can see a couple of pretty looks from here! Would be nice for travel.  Can't wait for this.



I definitely want the face palette but I'm on the fence about the eyeshadow palette because I feel like I have similar colors. But like you said, it's nicely curated and would be convenient for travel. I might end up getting it due to FOMO, lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2016)

I went a little more ham than I thought, got the face palette, the eye palette and the liquid highlight (even though it's perm) I looove Champagne pop and can't wait to mix that into foundations or into my body moisturizer!


----------



## nikkideevah (May 26, 2016)

I got the face palette..


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

Here's Jaclyn Hills' video with swatches of the whole Champagne Collection (I don't believe she swatched the liquid highlighter though):

[video=youtube;W-AJLkfs--c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-AJLkfs--c[/video]

Also, here are swatches of Prosecco Pop and the permanent products in the collection on darker skin courtesy of @thefancyface on instagram:

From left to right: Prosecco Pop, Champagne Pop (Pressed), Champagne Pop (Poured), Champagne Pop (Liquid)


----------



## smileyt06 (May 26, 2016)

I got the face and eye. I have deluxe sample of the liquid in topaz and opal that I need to try lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I definitely want the face palette. Was hoping it would be up on the site before I went to bed, but I guess I'll check again in the morning lol



Did you end up getting the face palette?



smileyt06 said:


> I got the face and eye. I have deluxe sample of the liquid in topaz and opal that I need to try lol



I got the face and eye palettes too so I'm happy to hear that you got them as well.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 27, 2016)

I grabbed the face palette, that thing sold out even quicker than I thought it would!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 27, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I grabbed the face palette, that thing sold out even quicker than I thought it would!



I think it sold out in like 3 hours. I was so anxious about this release because of how quickly items associated with Jaclyn sell out so it's just a relief that we got what we wanted and this whole thing is over. Pending personal swatches, I may still get the poured and liquid versions of Champagne Pop in the future (most likely, the 20% off sale in November) but at least those are permanent.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 30, 2016)

Yeah I almost grabbed the poured because I just love that formula, but I figured I can wait on it since it's permanent lol


----------



## katred (May 30, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I think it sold out in like 3 hours. I was so anxious about this release because of how quickly items associated with Jaclyn sell out so it's just a relief that we got what we wanted and this whole thing is over. Pending personal swatches, I may still get the poured and liquid versions of Champagne Pop in the future (most likely, the 20% off sale in November) but at least those are permanent.



I didn't even see it appear on the Canadian site. It went from "coming soon" to "sold out" in what seemed like minutes. I was a bit disappointed, but I'm hoping that they'll release Prosecco Pop on its own at some point. I have Champagne Pop and u think I can dupe the blushes well enough.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 1, 2016)

Limited Edition BECCA X Jaclyn Hill Champagne Splits (Shimmering Skin Perfector and Mineral Blush Duos)

From left to right: 
1. Champagne Pop / Hyacinth (both of these shades are in their permanent line)
2. Champagne Pop / Flowerchild (both of these shades are in their permanent line)
3. Prosecco / Amaretto (both of these shades are only in the Face Palette)
4. Prosecco / Pamplemousse (both of these shades are only in the Face Palette)

The Angled Highlighting Brush is limited edition as well.*

*







BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Shimmering Skin Perfector Slimlights (Permanent) - highlighter pens



katred said:


> I didn't even see it appear on the Canadian site. It went from "coming soon" to "sold out" in what seemed like minutes. I was a bit disappointed, but I'm hoping that they'll release Prosecco Pop on its own at some point. I have Champagne Pop and u think I can dupe the blushes well enough.



I'm sorry to hear that you were unable to get the Face Palette. Did it come back online at any point or were you able to find it in stores?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 1, 2016)

Those slimlights look gorgeous! Need to head back over to HAA because all I've been focusing on lately are highlighters xDDD

Want Pamplemousse, but I don't want Prosecco Pop. Also will be interesting to see how these fare after the whole e/s debacle. People will be watching this launch with magnifying glasses, I'm guessing


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 1, 2016)

The good news is the duos are made in the USA, according to pictures on IG that I've seen of the boxes. Not china like the e/s palette was. I'm considering returning it now. The pigments are perfectly fine, but it smells HORRIBLE. Like cheap glue. I can't even have it near me. So useless.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 1, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> Those slimlights look gorgeous! Need to head back over to HAA because all I've been focusing on lately are highlighters xDDD
> 
> Want Pamplemousse, but I don't want Prosecco Pop. Also will be interesting to see how these fare after the whole e/s debacle. People will be watching this launch with magnifying glasses, I'm guessing



Although I already have all of the shades in pressed and poured form, I'm excited about the slimlights! I hope they extend the line to include all of their existing and future highlighter shades because I'd certainly buy them. They would be super convenient to store and carry around since they are small and you won't have to worry about them possibly breaking like the pressed highlighters.

Even though I already have the Face Palette, I'll be purchasing the Prosecco/Pamplemousse Duo. Champagne Pop and the blushes that they are paired with are all permanent (and I already have two pressed Champagne Pops from the Face Palette and the single in compact) and Amaretto doesn't really pop on my skintone. 



laurennnxox said:


> The good news is the duos are made in the USA, according to pictures on IG that I've seen of the boxes. Not china like the e/s palette was. I'm considering returning it now. The pigments are perfectly fine, but it smells HORRIBLE. Like cheap glue. I can't even have it near me. So useless.



I'm sorry to hear that you are disappointed with your eyeshadow palette due to the smell. It's quite concerning that your palette has such a strong, unpleasant smell to the point where you can't even have it near you. That's unacceptable for a $40 palette.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2016)

katred said:


> I didn't even see it appear on the Canadian site. It went from "coming soon" to "sold out" in what seemed like minutes. I was a bit disappointed, but I'm hoping that they'll release Prosecco Pop on its own at some point. I have Champagne Pop and u think I can dupe the blushes well enough.



Oh no! That is seriously bad luck! I'm in Canada too and I managed to buy it twice ( it released three times and even restocked the day after the 3rd release). I would have definitely sent you a pm had I known!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 7, 2016)

View attachment 55231


Rose Quartz, new shade for holiday


----------



## leonah (Jul 7, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 55231
> 
> 
> Rose Quartz, new shade for holiday



I need dis


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone pick up the champagne splits? So far I picked up Amaretto and Hyacinth. Still waiting for Flowerchild to launch in Canada. They are totally GORGEOUS.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 15, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> Anyone pick up the champagne splits? So far I picked up Amaretto and Hyacinth. Still waiting for Flowerchild to launch in Canada. They are totally GORGEOUS.



I purchased Amaretto. I have the face palette but decided I needed a backup. I've reached for Amaretto more than any other blush lately.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2016)

Same here! I have been wearing Amaretto a ton lately. They seriously need to make this blush permanent!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 55231
> 
> 
> Rose Quartz, new shade for holiday



Thanks for letting us know BECCA will be releasing this new shade for the holidays! I'll definitely be getting it!



lipstickaddict said:


> Anyone pick up the champagne splits? So far I picked up Amaretto and Hyacinth. Still waiting for Flowerchild to launch in Canada. They are totally GORGEOUS.



I ordered the Prosecco Pop/Pamplemousse Champagne Split yesterday morning for my mother and I! I was tempted by the Champagne Pop/Hyacinth Champagne Split solely for Hyacinth but Hyacinth is permanent and I already have two pressed Champagne Pops.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for letting us know BECCA will be releasing this new shade for the holidays! I'll definitely be getting it!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Prosecco Pop/Pamplemousse Champagne Split yesterday morning for my mother and I! I was tempted by the Champagne Pop/Hyacinth Champagne Split solely for Hyacinth but Hyacinth is permanent and I already have two pressed Champagne Pops.



Pamplemousse is stunning! I have the face palette so I'm not sure I need the split, but it is definitely tempting! I don't have any individual Champagne pops yet


----------



## MissTania (Jul 17, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> Anyone pick up the champagne splits? So far I picked up Amaretto and Hyacinth. Still waiting for Flowerchild to launch in Canada. They are totally GORGEOUS.



The splits haven't launched here yet! I swatched Hyacinth Blush today and it's gorgeous. I just went Becca crazy and ordered the Face Palette, Champagne Pop poured, and solo blushes in Foxglove and Camellia. I had a 10% off coupon. I also added Kat Von D lipstick in Magick - I hope it looks good on my lips as it's one of those mauvey shades. 

Highlighters are so addictive, I use them every day they are a staple for me now. How's your highlighter collection progressing?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The splits haven't launched here yet! I swatched Hyacinth Blush today and it's gorgeous. I just went Becca crazy and ordered the Face Palette, Champagne Pop poured, and solo blushes in Foxglove and Camellia. I had a 10% off coupon. I also added Kat Von D lipstick in Magick - I hope it looks good on my lips as it's one of those mauvey shades.
> 
> Highlighters are so addictive, I use them every day they are a staple for me now. How's your highlighter collection progressing?



Awesome! What a great haul! I am finally starting to use highlighters more regularly thanks to your inspiration!  I totally love the jacyln hill face palette ( and backed it up lol). Everything about it is perfection!!!! You are going to seriously love it. I haven't tried any of the other products yet, but my champagne splits are on the way! I'll probably end up with all 4 at the rate I'm going lol. So glad you got a discount!


----------



## MissTania (Jul 20, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! What a great haul! I am finally starting to use highlighters more regularly thanks to your inspiration!  I totally love the jacyln hill face palette ( and backed it up lol). Everything about it is perfection!!!! You are going to seriously love it. I haven't tried any of the other products yet, but my champagne splits are on the way! I'll probably end up with all 4 at the rate I'm going lol. So glad you got a discount!



I am happy to hear you're enjoying them! I don't really buy palettes but this one was just such good value that I couldn't pass it up - I have a solo champagne pop already which I really love so it will be good to have a smaller backup within the palette . I hope you love all your champagne splits. I wish the Prosecco Pop split had blushes not already in the palette though. The packaging is so cute I will probably get one or 2.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm kinda interested in the splits.  Can you guys tell me how much product is in them?


----------



## color_makeup (Jul 21, 2016)

Is it worth getting the face palette or the split pans? I have neither and i wasn't sure which one to get. Helpppp haha 
Either the face palette or the split pan (CP/Flowerchild and PP/Amaretto)


----------



## boschicka (Jul 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm kinda interested in the splits.  Can you guys tell me how much product is in them?



7.95g/0.28oz


----------



## MissTania (Jul 23, 2016)

color_makeup said:


> Is it worth getting the face palette or the split pans? I have neither and i wasn't sure which one to get. Helpppp haha
> Either the face palette or the split pan (CP/Flowerchild and PP/Amaretto)



It's a tough choice! The palette seems too hard to pass up - I suppose it may depend on your interest in the blush offerings available in the splits vs the palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 23, 2016)

there's only one different shade.  If you want all of the blushes, it might be better to get the kit.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 18, 2016)

My order with the face palette got lost and by the time Sephora investigated and confirmed that it was lost, it sold out in store and online. I will have to wait until it re-stocks. 

They replaced the rest of my order, including champagne pop poured which I am happy with.


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2016)

I ordered the split of Prosecco/ Pamplemousse and WOW. I'm in love with this blush formula. I have to go get Camelia, Foxglove and Snapdragon now. 

Prosecco is is perhaps a little too yellow for my skin, something which I foresaw but ordered anyway, but I still really like the gleam it gives, especially in the sun.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 21, 2016)

Becca is now owned by Estee Lauder.

BoF Exclusive | Estee Lauder Buys Becca Cosmetics | Breaking News, News & Analysis | BoF


----------



## Tknappe (Nov 20, 2016)

FYI The Jaclyn  Hill  face palette is back on Sephora.


----------



## CindyS (Nov 21, 2016)

I got this on ebay for less than $15.

It's a great color for strawberry blondes and redheads, really mimics my natural flush/blush.

Lots of pigment in  a small amount.


----------



## laarni (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello! I need help! I am planning to purchase the Becca Ultimate Coverage Complexion Creme Foundation but I don't know my shade. What's the closest shade if I am NC30 to NC35? Thank you so much! Mwah! xx


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2016)

laarni said:


> Hello! I need help! I am planning to purchase the Becca Ultimate Coverage Complexion Creme Foundation but I don't know my shade. What's the closest shade if I am NC30 to NC35? Thank you so much! Mwah! xx



Olive or Tan, maybe?

They have a Foundation Finder feature on their site if you want to check that out. Foundation Finder

Or you can use their Ask a Stylist form and try to get a match that way. Ask a Stylist


----------



## laarni (Dec 21, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Olive or Tan, maybe?
> 
> They have a Foundation Finder feature on their site if you want to check that out. Foundation Finder
> 
> Or you can use their Ask a Stylist form and try to get a match that way. Ask a Stylist



Thank you so much! I am gonna try these.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2017)

*Putting this here! 25% off BECCA ~ BECCABFFS *


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 10, 2017)

Help!! 
Which one Becca's Pressed Highlighter to choose? Champagne Pop or Moonstone?? Which is the best?


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 10, 2017)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Help!!
> Which one Becca's Pressed Highlighter to choose? Champagne Pop or Moonstone?? Which is the best?



I have and love Moonstone. I returned CP because the one I had was more chunky bs the smooth texture of Moonstone. But I know people love CP, so I may have gotten a bad one?


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 10, 2017)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Help!!
> Which one Becca's Pressed Highlighter to choose? Champagne Pop or Moonstone?? Which is the best?



you look pale, I will go with Moonstone if I were you. I have Opal and Champagne Pop and I find Champagne pop to be too dark, i prefer Opal.  and i'm really warm MAC NC25, Chanel Vitalumière 20 Beige and Guerlain i'm also 20 or 02. hope this help.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 10, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I have and love Moonstone. I returned CP because the one I had was more chunky bs the smooth texture of Moonstone. But I know people love CP, so I may have gotten a bad one?


Hmm, thanks for answer. Is Moonstone less glow than Cpop?


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 10, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> you look pale, I will go with Moonstone if I were you. I have Opal and Champagne Pop and I find Champagne pop to be too dark, i prefer Opal.  and i'm really warm MAC NC25, Chanel Vitalumière 20 Beige and Guerlain i'm also 20 or 02. hope this help.



I'm NC 13 but I haven't problems with too dark highlighters such as Modern Mercury EL, which I love.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 10, 2017)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Hmm, thanks for answer. Is Moonstone less glow than Cpop?


Nope! It's still high shine!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2017)

*Wrong thread....lol*


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 10, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Nope! It's still high shine!


Thank You


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 11, 2017)

So, I bought online in Sephora Cpop 
Moonstone next time


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 14, 2017)

*What is this highlight voodoo goodness?!?
*





*

BECCA x Chrissy Teigen! ~ June ~ $46
*

*Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold* – Chrissy favourite exisiting shade
*Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter in Beach Nectar* – brand new juicy apricot shade infused with gold
*Sunlit Bronzer in Malibu Soleil* – medium amber with a soft splash of glow for sunkissed glow
*Luminous Blush in Hibiscus Bloom* – new limited edition golden pink coral
*Have to say I'm happy I skipped the ABH x NG! 
This is beautiful!
(reallyree)*


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't heard anything about this. I like Chrissy though!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 14, 2017)

This looks absolutely beautiful ♥


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *What is this highlight voodoo goodness?!?
> *
> View attachment 59757
> 
> ...


Excited about this.  I got an email from Becca saying coming soon but I read somewhere that it was coming in May.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 18, 2017)

*So as with any brand release on the horizon, I go back to my stash and make a point of using stuff I already have. 

I pulled out my Becca x JH palette this morning and boy of boy...I forgot I love it!  ...so I am all about the new Becca x CT! Especially because I did not jump right on the release of the Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector...and I WANT IT! *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *So as with any brand release on the horizon, I go back to my stash and make a point of using stuff I already have.
> 
> I pulled out my Becca x JH palette this morning and boy of boy...I forgot I love it!  ...so I am all about the new Becca x CT! Especially because I did not jump right on the release of the Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector...and I WANT IT! *


I do the same.  I start thinking about other or similar products I have from the line.  I will say I have been using the Jaclyn Hill palette fairly often but I do use the mirror almost daily so that probably helps.  But this release has me thinking about Opal.  I recently found it shattered in my collection.  I don't use it much but I'm thinking about buying another. I have no interest in repressing a permanent product. I feel like I better use the shattered one a few times to make a decision but I hate dealing with messy things.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 18, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I do the same.  I start thinking about other or similar products I have from the line.  I will say I have been using the Jaclyn Hill palette fairly often but I do use the mirror almost daily so that probably helps.  But this release has me thinking about Opal.  I recently found it shattered in my collection.  I don't use it much but I'm thinking about buying another. I have no interest in repressing a permanent product. I feel like I better use the shattered one a few times to make a decision but I hate dealing with messy things.



*Messy things is no fun!  That happened with one of my LE MAC Wonder Woman MSF palettes. I loved it so much I saved the shattered pieced into another container. I ended up using it for travel.*


----------



## Alysse011 (May 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Becca bronzers? I just read a review on The Beauty Lookbook, and she had only good things to say. Now I'm curious (of course). Also wondering if the bronzer in the new Chrissy palette is the same formula as those new individuals.


----------



## boschicka (May 10, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone tried the Becca bronzers? I just read a review on The Beauty Lookbook, and she had only good things to say. Now I'm curious (of course). Also wondering if the bronzer in the new Chrissy palette is the same formula as those new individuals.



I purchased Maui Nights to use as a blush and I love it.


----------



## fur4elise (May 19, 2017)

*Karen's swatches of the new Becca Sunlit Bronzers...* 


 @boschicka  ~ *I would totally buy Maui Nights to use as a blush too! *


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 19, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone tried the Becca bronzers? I just read a review on The Beauty Lookbook, and she had only good things to say. Now I'm curious (of course). Also wondering if the bronzer in the new Chrissy palette is the same formula as those new individuals.



I thought that Temptalia might mention if the bronzer formula is the same, but she didn't.  She did give it a high score though lol


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Karen's swatches of the new Becca Sunlit Bronzers...*
> 
> @boschicka  ~ *I would totally buy Maui Nights to use as a blush too! *



For anyone who missed out on MAC's Taraji Glow (or whichever fricking one was the darker one ), I think Maui Nights is in the same vein.  Maui Nights is definitely more....pigmented?  Rust?  Something?    But definitely gives a similar look for me as a blush.


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> For anyone who missed out on MAC's Taraji Glow (or whichever fricking one was the darker one ), I think Maui Nights is in the same vein.  Maui Nights is definitely more....pigmented?  Rust?  Something?    But definitely gives a similar look for me as a blush.



I wore Taraji Glow (or whichever one it is, right? *smh*) yesterday. MAC needs to bring that back! It's like nothing I own and lasts all day. I think Maui Nights has less red/burgundy but I think the vibe will be very similar. I'm definitely going to grab Maui Nights as some pint *cue bronzer that actually shows up on me* lol. I like the look of Ipanema Sun on Karen but I think that's one I'll have to swatch in store. That may give me more of a sunkissed glow than bronzing but I do like the sheen it seems to have on her.


----------



## fur4elise (May 20, 2017)

Shars said:


> *I wore Taraji Glow *(or whichever one it is, right? *smh*) yesterday. MAC needs to bring that back! *It's like nothing I own and lasts all day.* I think Maui Nights has less red/burgundy but I think the vibe will be very similar. I'm definitely going to grab Maui Nights as some pint *cue bronzer that actually shows up on me* lol. I like the look of Ipanema Sun on Karen but I think that's one I'll have to swatch in store. That may give me more of a sunkissed glow than bronzing but I do like the sheen it seems to have on her.


*
This is why I love this forum! We remind each other of what we have in our stashes! Hands down, the Taraji Duo (Taraji Glow and Highlight The Truth) are/were my favorite purchase last year! Thank you @Shars ! I just pulled that out of my drawer to play with  

In other BECCA news...there are some people making a stink because the new BxCT palette has close dupes to other BECCA and non-BECCA products. 

I like Sabrina's comparison images...It **is nice to see if you already have something duped in your stash, you do not have to run out and buy the CT palette.
**
I have the JH, CT and NARS BdS palettes and I love that they compliment each other/are in the same color family. I can intermix using them together and they will all continue to get heavy usage this spring/summer. 

*






(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## boschicka (May 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> For anyone who missed out on MAC's Taraji Glow (or whichever fricking one was the darker one ), I think Maui Nights is in the same vein.  Maui Nights is definitely more....pigmented?  Rust?  Something?    But definitely gives a similar look for me as a blush.





Becca on top, Taraji Glow on bottom



Becca right, Taraji Glow left


----------



## Shars (May 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 60191
> 
> Becca on top, Taraji Glow on bottom
> 
> ...



They are definitely very similar on you!! When you get a chance would you be able to take a pic of both in the pan to compare?


----------



## Shars (May 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> This is why I love this forum! We remind each other of what we have in our stashes! Hands down, the Taraji Duo (Taraji Glow and Highlight The Truth) are/were my favorite purchase last year! Thank you @Shars ! I just pulled that out of my drawer to play with
> 
> In other BECCA news...there are some people making a stink because the new BxCT palette has close dupes to other BECCA and non-BECCA products.
> ...



You're most welcome! Those are two of MAC's best products in a while in my opinion! I wish the highlighter one would last longer on me though.

Maybe I'm just a makeup obsessed individual, but apart from the blush, I don't think the Chrissy Teigen palette is similar to the Jaclyn Hill one at all. If you got both I don't think it would be duplicitous. But I can see that they're the same family. They also seemed to be marketed to different crowds - Jaclyn's was the sky-lighter crowd (a.k.a. the glow from space army) and Chrissy's is more a safe but everyday palette (a.k.a. the one we'd use on the daily until we hit pan). I don't see why people are mad that it's similar to non-Becca palettes though lol!

Side note: has anyone successfully depotted a shimmering skin perfector pressed? I have a mini rose gold that has that same packaging as the NARS blushes and it's gone all gooey. I need to get it out as it's driving me nuts! I know these pressed ones are super fragile so I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Haven (May 22, 2017)

The lighter Mac Taraji highlighter (not even going to worry about the name lol) is one of my most used products. Love it! Amazing product!

I also really like the CT palette! Haven't had it long enough to put it in the love/hg category. My JH palette was initially used a lot, but now it is kind of hidden away in my stash.


----------



## MaryJane (May 22, 2017)

Shars said:


> You're most welcome! Those are two of MAC's best products in a while in my opinion! I wish the highlighter one would last longer on me though.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a makeup obsessed individual, but apart from the blush, I don't think the Chrissy Teigen palette is similar to the Jaclyn Hill one at all. If you got both I don't think it would be duplicitous. But I can see that they're the same family. They also seemed to be marketed to different crowds - Jaclyn's was the sky-lighter crowd (a.k.a. the glow from space army) and Chrissy's is more a safe but everyday palette (a.k.a. the one we'd use on the daily until we hit pan). I don't see why people are mad that it's similar to non-Becca palettes though lol!
> 
> .


I agree 100%. I don't get why people get mad or make a fuss. It's not like anyone is being forced to buy the palette! If you think it's a dupe, pass on it. There will be others. I think some people just like to find something to complain about.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I agree 100%. I don't get why people get mad or make a fuss. It's not like anyone is being forced to buy the palette! If you think it's a dupe, pass on it. There will be others. I think some people just like to find something to complain about.



These are most likely the same people that go to Sephora's review section to complain about a limited edition product that was hyped to the heavens, that they didn't get their hands on.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 22, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> These are most likely the same people that go to Sephora's review section to complain about a limited edition product that was hyped to the heavens, that they didn't get their hands on.



Exactly!


----------



## MaryJane (May 23, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> These are most likely the same people that go to Sephora's review section to complain about a limited edition product that was hyped to the heavens, that they didn't get their hands on.


Don't get me started on that review section. Sephora needs to do a better job of monitoring posts. I don't want to read through complaints about shipping, availability, customer service, etc. At the very least, they shouldn't allow reviews before a product has been released!


----------



## Shars (May 23, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Don't get me started on that review section. Sephora needs to do a better job of monitoring posts. I don't want to read through complaints about shipping, availability, customer service, etc. At the very least, they shouldn't allow reviews before a product has been released!



Somebody said recently they've been going through and deleting those types of posts. Not sure how often they do it, though. Many times I also wonder if people read the "how to use" section because many times you can tell just by reading that the bad experience was user error or using a product meant for one purpose for a completely different purpose *smh*


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 5, 2017)

*I will double post this info in the H.A.A thread too 

BECCA Light Chasers Highlighters for Fall 2017 ~ LE $34 each
*






*Rose Quartz x Seashell *- Rose with hot pink shift
*Topaz x Gilt *- Golden bronze with soft emerald shift
*Champagne Dream* x Bellini - Soft peach with rose gold shift
*Opal x Jade Golden *- Opal pearl with a teal sapphire shift
*Amethyst x Geode *- Lavender duo-chrome with a blushed garnet shift
*Pearl x Gold *-Creamy pearl with a golden shift

(temptalia)


----------



## sagehen (Jun 5, 2017)

*Opal x Jade Golden *- Opal pearl with a teal sapphire shift
*Topaz x Gilt *- Golden bronze with soft emerald shift

I have my eye on these two^^


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's a link to swatches of the Light Catcher Highlighters:

Really Ree


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh my gosh, did these all sell out already? Did they launch today? Apparently they are all OOS in Canada. 

Edit: perhaps just coming soon?


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh my gosh, did these all sell out already? Did they launch today? Apparently they are all OOS in Canada.
> 
> Edit: perhaps just coming soon?


Yes, I'm pretty sure they're just "coming soon". That's always a shock when it looks like they've sold out in seconds... 

I'm personally planning on the Opal/ Jade and Amethyst/ Geode highlighters, and I'm sitting on the Sephora website like it's an egg I'm trying to hatch, waiting for them to go "live".


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh my gosh, did these all sell out already? Did they launch today? Apparently they are all OOS in Canada.
> Edit: perhaps just coming soon?


*They have not been released yet *


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Here's a link to swatches of the Light Catcher Highlighters:
> Really Ree





(reallyree)
*My honest first reaction...MEH. Nothing new or innovative here. Reminds me of some of the ABH releases...

ETA to avoid confusion  : **The image below is of MAC EDSF - L-R Beaming Blush, Show Gold, Double Gleam and Soft Frost.
**I am more likely to order a couple of the MAC EDSF that are on my wish list, like Show Gold and Soft Frost. *


(leopardprinteverything)


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 60356
> 
> (reallyree)
> *My honest first reaction...MEH. Nothing new or innovative here. Reminds me of some of the ABH releases...I more likely to order a couple of the MAC EDSF that are on my wish list, like Show Gold and Soft Frost.*
> ...



Funny how I also immediately thought of the new duochrome Mac EDSF's too when I saw these swatches!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes, they do look like ABH highlighters but, I still want them all!


----------



## Shars (Jun 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Funny how I also immediately thought of the new duochrome Mac EDSF's too when I saw these swatches!



Me three! That said I need to use my MAC ones more often. Show Gold is super pretty!


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *My honest first reaction...MEH. Nothing new or innovative here. Reminds me of some of the ABH releases...I am more likely to order a couple of the MAC EDSF that are on my wish list, like Show Gold and Soft Frost.*
> View attachment 60357
> 
> (leopardprinteverything)


Do we know which shades are these four? Any guesses? I looked for leopardprinteverything's insta but didn't see these swatches there


----------



## Shars (Jun 6, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> Do we know which shades are these four? Any guesses? I looked for leopardprinteverything's insta but didn't see these swatches there



The ones in the pic are actually the MAC EDSFs and not the Becca ones. The photos are from leopardprinteverything's blog but the original photo was actually posted by macprosouthcoastplaza on their IG. The MAC shades (in case you were interested) are L-R Beaming Blush, Show Gold, Double Gleam and Soft Frost.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)

Shars said:


> The ones in the pic are actually the MAC EDSFs and not the Becca ones. The photos are from leopardprinteverything's blog but the original photo was actually posted by macprosouthcoastplaza on their IG. The MAC shades (in case you were interested) are L-R Beaming Blush, Show Gold, Double Gleam and Soft Frost.



*Exactly. It was my intention to show the similarity. The BECCA also reminds me of ABH Sweets & Moonchild.

p.s I could not update my post from home on my tablet last night...so made sure to edit the original post to indicate I was including the image of MAC EDSF *


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Exactly. It was my intention to show the similarity. The BECCA also reminds me of ABH Sweets & Moonchild.*


Thank you!!  

I haven't seen the type /variety of swatches that I need to understand Becca's texture quite yet. Even the blogger promo pics on Insta are not showing the flash and are used with other blushes and highlighters. Those MAC swatches are so helpful-- I better wait on the Becca till I learn more.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 7, 2017)

The new Becca light chaser highlighters are available at Sephora now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jun 7, 2017)

What about the lipglosses? Are they really out of stock or they just haven't been released yet???


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 7, 2017)

Found what I needed but I think I am only going to order 3 of these.  That's me showing some self control!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2017)

I want all 6 but I'm going to show some restraint for now. Curious to know which of the highlighters reminds you of the ABH Sweets palette? I don't have that one but like the swatches of it. 



fur4elise said:


> *Exactly. It was my intention to show the similarity. The BECCA also reminds me of ABH Sweets & Moonchild.
> 
> p.s I could not update my post from home on my tablet last night...so made sure to edit the original post to indicate I was including the image of MAC EDSF *


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's an instagram post or two from a fabulous makeup artist (not me!)  These Light Chasers are getting pretty mixed reviews.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 11, 2017)

After seeing swatches on the brown arm on Sephora's website. I think I will pass.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 11, 2017)

I ended up with three of the new light chasers.  So far I have just been testing out Champagne Bellini which is the one I was most excited for given my skin tone and love of peach. Personally, it doesn't disappoint.  It is really wearable and can easily be built up for a more prominent highlight. I love the duochrome pink effect, especially because it isn't in your face ( or at least I'm not wearing it so that it's blinding). These are smaller than the regular becca highlighters, but I don't mind at all actually because the packaging is beautiful and functional. The formula seems to be the same quality as other becca highlighters and while I recognize that there are likely other similar and cheaper products on the market, I don't have any yet (have yet to purchase any of the Mac ones) so I plan on keeping the Champagne Bellini one for sure.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I ended up with three of the new light chasers.  So far I have just been testing out Champagne Bellini which is the one I was most excited for given my skin tone and love of peach. Personally, it doesn't disappoint.  It is really wearable and can easily be built up for a more prominent highlight. I love the duochrome pink effect, especially because it isn't in your face ( or at least I'm not wearing it so that it's blinding). These are smaller than the regular becca highlighters, but I don't mind at all actually because the packaging is beautiful and functional. The formula seems to be the same quality as other becca highlighters and while I recognize that there are likely other similar and cheaper products on the market, I don't have any yet (have yet to purchase any of the Mac ones) so I plan on keeping the Champagne Bellini one for sure.



This is very helpful.  I don't care about other brands having similar products.  I wanted to know if these perform similarly to the standard Becca highlighters b/c I enjoy that formula, so thank you for this info!


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 12, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I ended up with three of the new light chasers.  So far I have just been testing out Champagne Bellini which is the one I was most excited for given my skin tone and love of peach. Personally, it doesn't disappoint.  It is really wearable and can easily be built up for a more prominent highlight. I love the duochrome pink effect, especially because it isn't in your face ( or at least I'm not wearing it so that it's blinding). These are smaller than the regular becca highlighters, but I don't mind at all actually because the packaging is beautiful and functional. The formula seems to be the same quality as other becca highlighters and while I recognize that there are likely other similar and cheaper products on the market, I don't have any yet (have yet to purchase any of the Mac ones) so I plan on keeping the Champagne Bellini one for sure.


I wore the champagne one as an eyeshadow yesterday and loved it. It really brightened up my eyes. The shift is noticeable but not over the top. I can't say the same for opal - I returned it to Sephora. The jade shift was a little too obvious and green for my liking

I also purchased 3 of the glosses - champagne dreams, opal and rose quartz. I've only tried the champagne over lipliner and it's a winner! it's more pigmented than i thought. the only downside is as it wears off it does leave some sparkles on the lips. I can't decide if I'm keeping all 3 - it all depends how i like the other 2 colors when i try them


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought Opal and Amethyst powders.  I'm in love with Opal and underwhelmed by Amethyst.  I haven't checked out the math yet, but a couple of reviewers were suggesting that the per ounce is actually better for these even if the pan looks physically smaller.  I do not think the formula is on par with their best, but it's solid on me.  I agree that these are subtle but buildable.

I think Becca messed up by not having reviews out there ahead of time.  Tons of people bought blind, and it looks like they will have a lot of returns as a result, which I hate.  I didn't buy the glosses because of the lack of lip swatches.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 12, 2017)

Speaking of swatches, here are Temptalia's Sneek Peeks:

Sneak Peek: Becca Light Chaser Highlighter Photos & Swatches

Sneak Peek: Becca Liquid Crystal Glow Glosses Photos & Swatches

Based on these, I'm debating Topaz or Amethyst glosses if the formula seems nice.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Speaking of swatches, here are Temptalia's Sneek Peeks:
> 
> Sneak Peek: Becca Light Chaser Highlighter Photos & Swatches
> 
> ...



I ordered the Champagne Bellini gloss and will report back once it arrives and gets some wear time.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Speaking of swatches, here are Temptalia's Sneek Peeks:
> 
> Sneak Peek: Becca Light Chaser Highlighter Photos & Swatches
> 
> ...



Her swatches make me want to buy two more of the highlighters. I have only played a little with the 3 I ordered but I like them so far and can't wait to actually wear them.


----------



## Haven (Jun 12, 2017)

I have several of the new highlighters and love the ones I have tried so far.


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I bought Opal and Amethyst powders.  I'm in love with Opal and underwhelmed by Amethyst.  I haven't checked out the math yet, but a couple of reviewers were suggesting that the per ounce is actually better for these even if the pan looks physically smaller.  I do not think the formula is on par with their best, but it's solid on me.  I agree that these are subtle but buildable.
> *I think Becca messed up by not having reviews out there ahead of time. * Tons of people bought blind, and it looks like they will have a lot of returns as a result, which I hate.  I didn't buy the glosses because of the lack of lip swatches.



I agree--they did an event with some instagram beauty people but it was almost impossible to see the product on their skin. Either they had used it in combination with another highlighter, they were really far from the camera or the lighting was too dark to pick it up. It looked like they were at an event and had fun, but it made it hard for me to see. Good, clean swatches are the way to go with a product launch in my opinion.


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Speaking of swatches, here are Temptalia's Sneek Peeks:
> 
> Sneak Peek: Becca Light Chaser Highlighter Photos & Swatches
> 
> ...



The pearl and peach look nice.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I ended up with three of the new light chasers.  So far I have just been testing out Champagne Bellini which is the one I was most excited for given my skin tone and love of peach. Personally, it doesn't disappoint.  It is really wearable and can easily be built up for a more prominent highlight. I love the duochrome pink effect, especially because it isn't in your face ( or at least I'm not wearing it so that it's blinding). These are smaller than the regular becca highlighters, but I don't mind at all actually because the packaging is beautiful and functional. The formula seems to be the same quality as other becca highlighters and while I recognize that there are likely other similar and cheaper products on the market, I don't have any yet (have yet to purchase any of the Mac ones) so I plan on keeping the Champagne Bellini one for sure.



I'm currently interested in 4-5 of these. I'm hesitant about the Opal and the Amethyst. I love Becca HLs and the packaging so I will be ordering when they launch here. What were the other 2 shades you ordered? Glad you love the Champagne Bellini. The MAC EDSF are really nice too I have all 4. I favour Beaming Blush and Show Gold.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 18, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I'm currently interested in 4-5 of these. I'm hesitant about the Opal and the Amethyst. I love Becca HLs and the packaging so I will be ordering when they launch here. What were the other 2 shades you ordered? Glad you love the Champagne Bellini. The MAC EDSF are really nice too I have all 4. I favour Beaming Blush and Show Gold.



 I have the Champagne, Rose quartz and Pearl light chasers. All three are winners for me. I tried the Opal and was really hoping I'd love it too - it is so stunning in the pan, but the green shift was too cool for my skintone. It just didn't look right. Too bad really because it is so unique! I love the other three though. Glad you've been enjoying the Mac EDSF'S!


----------



## MissTania (Jun 19, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have the Champagne, Rose quartz and Pearl light chasers. All three are winners for me. I tried the Opal and was really hoping I'd love it too - it is so stunning in the pan, but the green shift was too cool for my skintone. It just didn't look right. Too bad really because it is so unique! I love the other three though. Glad you've been enjoying the Mac EDSF'S!


 Nice picks! I think I will order those three online first as they look quite safe and test the others in store. Topaz looks like a maybe for now. My highlighter collection is so out of control. I just posted some swatches of a new HL launch in the Lancome Love thread and I like 4 out of 5 of the swatches and I think you will like most of them too!


----------



## MissTania (Jun 19, 2017)

The Becca Bronzers just launched on Sephora AU. I like Bali Sands and Capri Coast but I'll wait for the chance to swatch in store first. I think Bali Sands might be nice for my fair skin however I'm concerned it may be too light to make any impact.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 19, 2017)

MissTania said:


> The Becca Bronzers just launched on Sephora AU. I like Bali Sands and Capri Coast but I'll wait for the chance to swatch in store first. I think Bali Sands might be nice for my fair skin however I'm concerned it may be too light to make any impact.



I have Capri Coast and I think it might be perfect for you!


----------



## MissTania (Jun 20, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have Capri Coast and I think it might be perfect for you!



Thanks! I can't wait to test it out!


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 26, 2017)

I bought two of the light chasers, Opal flashes Jade and Rose Quartz flashes Seashell. I love how both of them look as highlighters and little accents shades for eyes. I think I should've gotten Champagne flashes Bellini because it was a pretty peach color, applied smoothly, and is technically the most "natural" shade of the group. I wasn't impressed with Amethyst flashes Geode and Topaz flashes Gilt, the latter because of the Topaz part per say and the other one was a little unimpressive with the shift. Pearl flashes Gold looked nice but I found it similar to the gold highlighter from Pat McGrath's Skin Fetish 003 release.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 29, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> I bought two of the light chasers, Opal flashes Jade and Rose Quartz flashes Seashell. I love how both of them look as highlighters and little accents shades for eyes. I think I should've gotten Champagne flashes Bellini because it was a pretty peach color, applied smoothly, and is technically the most "natural" shade of the group. I wasn't impressed with Amethyst flashes Geode and Topaz flashes Gilt, the latter because of the Topaz part per say and the other one was a little unimpressive with the shift. Pearl flashes Gold looked nice but I found it similar to the gold highlighter from Pat McGrath's Skin Fetish 003 release.



Thanks for the info.  I'm debating an order now.  Becca is having F&F event now. 25% off.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2017)

Did anyone get the new Smoky Quartz or Lilac Geode SSF?


----------



## MissTania (Aug 21, 2017)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Did anyone get the new Smoky Quartz or Lilac Geode SSF?



I'm hoping they come to Australia as I would buy them in an instant. I haven't bought any light chasers yet and after seeing these the light chasers aren't as appealing.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I'm hoping they come to Australia as I would buy them in an instant. I haven't bought any light chasers yet and after seeing these the light chasers aren't as appealing.



I hope they come to Canada too


----------



## MissTania (Aug 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I hope they come to Canada too



We need them! I think I will call Becca here and enquire. I'm eyeing the Rose Quartz light chaser and pearl flashes gold. Have you been loving yours? I'm also interested in the Ciate London Starburst and Moondust highlighters. It's hard to chose!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 2, 2017)

*Something new on the horizon...*
*Light Waves*


----------



## MissTania (Dec 16, 2017)

I've ordered quite a few Becca HL's lately.

Recently received Smoky Quartz and Lilac Geode. Haven't tried SQ on my face yet but have worn Lilac Geode a few times and I love it, it is a soft gold on me. I'm considering a back up but it will take forever to get through my current one.

I've just ordered Vanilla Quartz, Rose Quartz (I missed out the first time and never got over it) and Golden Mint.


----------



## hautcosmetics (Dec 26, 2017)

They are fantastic. thanks for the tip.


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 26, 2017)

Rose Quartz should be made permanent. How are you liking Vanilla Quartz? 




MissTania said:


> I've ordered quite a few Becca HL's lately.
> 
> Recently received Smoky Quartz and Lilac Geode. Haven't tried SQ on my face yet but have worn Lilac Geode a few times and I love it, it is a soft gold on me. I'm considering a back up but it will take forever to get through my current one.
> 
> I've just ordered Vanilla Quartz, *Rose Quartz* (I missed out the first time and never got over it) and Golden Mint.


----------



## MissTania (Dec 29, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> Rose Quartz should be made permanent. How are you liking Vanilla Quartz?



Yes I agree, a lot of people here missed out as it was sold out very quickly and their permanent range lacks anything similar. A light pink highlighter is a staple for most brands. 

I've only had them for a few days as I forwarded them from the U.S recently. 

I just swatched Vanilla Quartz on my hand and it is very pretty and appears to be the usual Becca pigmentation, intensity and quality. Looking forward to trying it with a full face look. I love the packaging it makes the usual black and silver packaging look so boring and unglamorous in comparison!


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 24, 2018)

I bought the Ocean Jewels palette without conviction, I used her today and .... woow ! What an effect  I'm fascinated by her.
Photos below.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2018)

*Becca Chocolate Geode ~ Permanent




*(gets an A on temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Apr 1, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca Chocolate Geode ~ Permanent
> View attachment 63628
> View attachment 63627
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm probably throwing this and one of the NARS bronzers in my cart for the Sephora sale.


----------



## emmaackermann (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes, Becca Cosmetics Creme Blush 0.07 oz is the most perfect blush in terms of color & texture. The color is so natural and flattering to all complexions and can also stay long lasting.


----------



## style-addict (Apr 4, 2018)

What a beautiful look! Did you only use the becca palette for this eye? I've been hesitant to buy, but I think you've convinced me that I need it after all. 



Seven Of Nine said:


> I bought the Ocean Jewels palette without conviction, I used her today and .... woow ! What an effect  I'm fascinated by her.
> Photos below.
> 
> View attachment 63557
> ...


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 5, 2018)

style-addict said:


> What a beautiful look! Did you only use the becca palette for this eye? I've been hesitant to buy, but I think you've convinced me that I need it after all.



Thank you! 
Yes, I used only the Ocean Jewels, nothing more. *​*In my opinion, it is worth buying.


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2018)

*Sabrina makes every lip product look fantastic!

Becca Glow Lip Gloss ~ $22





I like Snapdragon Tigerlily ~ But of course that means I should add the matching Shimmering blushes to my stash 




*(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 28, 2018)

*Becca x Chrissy.Teigen Endless Bronze & Glow ~ $38*




*Want! *


----------



## boschicka (Jun 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca x Chrissy.Teigen Endless Bronze & Glow ~ $38*
> 
> View attachment 64317
> 
> ...



Same!  Are you going for it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca x Chrissy.Teigen Endless Bronze & Glow ~ $38*
> 
> View attachment 64317
> 
> ...





boschicka said:


> Same!  Are you going for it?



It's been in my cart since the email notice. It looks so beautiful on her in the video. Will it be really shimmery? It looks so pretty. I just don't want it to turn orange on me. I don't think it looks like it will. Decisions, decisions. HELP lol


WHATEVER: I just ordered it from Nordies


----------



## boschicka (Jun 28, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It's been in my cart since the email notice. It looks so beautiful on her in the video. Will it be really shimmery? It looks so pretty. I just don't want it to turn orange on me. I don't think it looks like it will. Decisions, decisions. HELP lol
> 
> WHATEVER: I just ordered it from Nordies



HAAAA!  When in doubt, just order it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> HAAAA!  When in doubt, just order it!



Yep, that's me lol. Are you getting it?


----------



## boschicka (Jun 28, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, that's me lol. Are you getting it?



Yes, definitely.  I've been weird lately though.  I just don't feel like going through the act of placing an order.  B/c pressing a key or two on my keyboard is soooo taxing!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, definitely.  I've been weird lately though.  I just don't feel like going through the act of placing an order.  B/c pressing a key or two on my keyboard is soooo taxing!



   HA! I wish I had that problem lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 29, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Same!  Are you going for it?


*
It is on my lust / must list.  ~ I still have to pull the trigger on my Ulta coupon, but this is excluded. So it will be a delayed gratification purchase. I don't think it will go oos right away...fingers crossed!*


----------



## style-addict (Jun 29, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> It is on my lust / must list.  ~ I still have to pull the trigger on my Ulta coupon, but this is excluded. So it will be a delayed gratification purchase. I don't think it will go oos right away...fingers crossed!*



Same here! I might get this from Sephora because it's Friday and I want instant gratification. 

Undecided as to what I should get with the 20% Ulta coupon. What's in your basket?


----------



## Haven (Jun 29, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It's been in my cart since the email notice. It looks so beautiful on her in the video. Will it be really shimmery? It looks so pretty. I just don't want it to turn orange on me. I don't think it looks like it will. Decisions, decisions. HELP lol
> 
> 
> WHATEVER: I just ordered it from Nordies



It is shimmery when swatched (on my hand with all three shades mixed), but I haven’t tried it on my face yet.

 I also need to play with each shade separately.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2018)

Haven said:


> It is shimmery when swatched (on my hand with all three shades mixed), but I haven’t tried it on my face yet.
> 
> I also need to play with each shade separately.



I'm scared lol. Let me know if you do.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 29, 2018)

style-addict said:


> Same here! I might get this from Sephora because it's Friday and I want instant gratification. Undecided as to what I should get with the 20% Ulta coupon. What's in your basket?



*I have the UD Petite Heat, a couple Smashbox Be Legendary Liquid Lip (Haterade & Moscow Muled), and Becca Sunlit Bronzer (Sunrise Waves).*


----------



## Haven (Jun 29, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I'm scared lol. Let me know if you do.



I will probably experiment with it tomorrow and will report back if I do


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 30, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I'm scared lol. Let me know if you do.


*
Something to note, Moonstone is perm and Beach Nectar is in the CT palette from last year...that is the other reason I did not jump on this. 

p.s. I did place my Ulta order. I do love the Becca Gradient products *


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Something to note, Moonstone is perm and Beach Nectar is in the CT palette from last year...that is the other reason I did not jump on this. *



I noticed that too. I kind of wish that she'd done two of these to capture different both cool and warm tones. I bought the palette last year and am able to work with it, but I think with the addition of Moonstone, this revised one moves it a bit further outside of my realm. 
Though I do love that she squished three complimentary components into one compact as I'd love to take something like this travelling to reduce the number of items in my makeup bag.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Something to note, Moonstone is perm and Beach Nectar is in the CT palette from last year...that is the other reason I did not jump on this.
> 
> p.s. I did place my Ulta order. I do love the Becca Gradient products *



I don't have either. I really hope it works for me.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Something to note, Moonstone is perm and Beach Nectar is in the CT palette from last year...that is the other reason I did not jump on this.
> 
> p.s. I did place my Ulta order. I do love the Becca Gradient products *



I ordered the gradient one from Ulta a little bit ago.  I think it was the darker of the two.  It arrived completely smashed, and the replacement arrived in the same condition, so I gave up.  I couldn't even deal with it enough to swatch it to see if I would enjoy it.  So messy, they just went straight into the garbage.


----------



## Haven (Jul 1, 2018)

I used the new compact yesterday. For my taste, it is too shimmery for a blush and is more of a highlighting product.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2018)

Haven said:


> I used the new compact yesterday. For my taste, it is too shimmery for a blush and is more of a highlighting product.



Ugh, that is what I was afraid of. You sound like you really don't care for it.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered the gradient one from Ulta a little bit ago.  I think it was the darker of the two.  It arrived completely smashed, and the replacement arrived in the same condition, so I gave up.  I couldn't even deal with it enough to swatch it to see if I would enjoy it.  So messy, they just went straight into the garbage.



Brutal! I have the lighter one and love it. That sucks


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2018)

Got the Endless bronze & glow compact today. Waaaay too shimmery for me even done lightly. Sent it back.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered the gradient one from Ulta a little bit ago.  I think it was the darker of the two.  It arrived completely smashed, and the replacement arrived in the same condition, so I gave up.  I couldn't even deal with it enough to swatch it to see if I would enjoy it.  So messy, they just went straight into the garbage.



*Yes, the formula of these is super soft. I dropped my original gradient glow compact on carpet and it shattered in the compact. I was sooooo not happy. 
I am being super careful / mindful when I handle these.*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 7, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Got the Endless bronze & glow compact today. Waaaay too shimmery for me even done lightly. Sent it back.



I am glad I read your post as I had it in my cart.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 7, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am glad I read your post as I had it in my cart.



It looks so pretty on her in the video but it was definitely layered over something else. It didn't look anything like I thought it would. The reviews on Sephora were mostly all good, but I didn't feel that way about it. There's no way it could be used as a blush. Most Becca products seem to be too shimmery oil slick looking for my taste. I wish it would have been amazing.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 9, 2018)

*BECCA Be A Light Palettes ~ $46 each*






(thebeautylookbook)

*I like the Medium - Dark palette. It kind of reminds me of Laura Mercier Candleglow Sheer Perfecting Powder.

Not originally on my radar but I like the multiple shades in one compact. 
AND if you were to ask me to pick between this and any of the Hourglass Ambient palettes, I would choose BECCA! *


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *BECCA Be A Light Palettes ~ $46 each*
> View attachment 64407
> View attachment 64413
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on this, but I already own hourglass Dim and Luminous light in the mini versions and love them. Do you know if this is permanent? It looks better for me than the Hourglass palettes that are released each holiday season.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I've had my eye on this, but I already own hourglass Dim and Luminous light in the mini versions and love them. Do you know if this is permanent? It looks better for me than the Hourglass palettes that are released each holiday season.


*
I have one Hourglass finishing and one Laura Mercier myself.   And even though I drool over the seasonal HG releases, I skip them. **
On Sephora these are listed as LE. *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 21, 2018)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] I hope you got your hands on the new Becca Berlin Glow highlighter. Perfect match for our complexion. It is a true wet look that blends like a dream. While I do not care much about the influencer that collaborated with Becca, the product is really stunning. I got a couple of back ups.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

Did anybody get the new Spanish Rose Glow? I ordered it yesterday. Holographic champagne sound right up my alley.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did anybody get the new Spanish Rose Glow? I ordered it yesterday. Holographic champagne sound right up my alley.



That sounds perfect for "us". I'll have to check it out too.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> @elegant-one  I hope you got your hands on the new Becca Berlin Glow highlighter. Perfect match for our complexion. It is a true wet look that blends like a dream. While I do not care much about the influencer that collaborated with Becca, the product is really stunning. I got a couple of back ups.



I just went to get it and it's backordered. Ugh Sephora doesn't carry it


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I just went to get it and it's backordered. Ugh Sephora doesn't carry it



I hope you can still get your hands on the Berlin Glow. I've been wearing mine every day for a week now. Love it. 

The Spanish Rose apparently won't ship until October 5.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I hope you can still get your hands on the Berlin Glow. I've been wearing mine every day for a week now. Love it.
> 
> The Spanish Rose apparently won't ship until October 5.



I'll get it


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I just went to get it and it's backordered. Ugh Sephora doesn't carry it


I ordered it from beautylish earlier today, and it has already shipped. Even though it was listed as backordered.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

Haven said:


> I ordered it from beautylish earlier today, and it has already shipped. Even though it was listed as backordered.



Oh really. Thanks dear!


----------



## javadoo (Sep 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *BECCA Be A Light Palettes ~ $46 each*
> View attachment 64407
> View attachment 64413
> 
> ...



Just a heads up-these are on sale on Becca's website for $29, today only!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Oh really. Thanks dear!



My Beautylish order arrived today. Did you get yours too?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 2, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Just a heads up-these are on sale on Becca's website for $29, today only!



* I meant to say thank you when you posted this! 
I did not indulge this go around, as September was a bit spendy and I blew my set budget! 
I hazard a guess, they will go on sale again in the near future.*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> * I meant to say thank you when you posted this!
> I did not indulge this go around, as September was a bit spendy and I blew my set budget!
> I hazard a guess, they will go on sale again in the near future.*



That's my thought too. I will probably still pass as the palette is huge and it didn't do much on my complexion. I might give it another try in a few weeks, but even on sale, it probably is still a pass.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 22, 2018)

*Becca Be A Light Swatches - Med/Dark Palette
Every time I have worn this I have received compliments on my makeup and how glowy & tan I look. 
Even though I spent no time in the sun this summer and had no tan to speak of on my face

*


*
Inside Daylight / Direct Sunlight

Yes, the darker finishing powder is swatched...it completely blends into my skin tone *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca Be A Light Swatches - Med/Dark Palette
> Every time I have worn this I have received compliments on my makeup and how glowy & tan I look.
> Even though I spent no time in the sun this summer and had no tan to speak of on my face
> 
> ...



This looks like  winner


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 23, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> This looks like  winner



*I am really enjoying it! It can work stand alone, but I also like it in combination with my Becca Gradient Sunlit Bronzers for more light to dark variation and depth. *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 14, 2018)

Are there any swatches of the Ocean Glow highlighter yet?


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 23, 2018)

I am so disappointed to see Becca putting the Kardashian name on product. I can't vow I'll never buy from them again but when I'm mulling over what company I'm going to give money to this will be a big point against them getting my dollars.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 24, 2018)

fabulousmoolah said:


> I am so disappointed to see Becca putting the Kardashian name on product. I can't vow I'll never buy from them again but when I'm mulling over what company I'm going to give money to this will be a big point against them getting my dollars.


*
 I feel the same. While the products look nice...I am firmly in the camp of "no buy."*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> That sounds perfect for "us". I'll have to check it out too.



Did you get Ocean Glow? It is really lovely. I use it on eyes and face.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you get Ocean Glow? It is really lovely. I use it on eyes and face.


I did! I haven't tried it on my eyes yet. I will give that a try today.

I just got the Becca box with the XO's in it. The shades are beautiful on the eyes & face. Sad part is they came broken & powder was everywhere inside & outside the container. The product itself is very fragile. Nordies reshipped another to me that will be here Monday but my guess is the same thing will happen.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I did! I haven't tried it on my eyes yet. I will give that a try today.
> 
> I just got the Becca box with the XO's in it. The shades are beautiful on the eyes & face. Sad part is they came broken & powder was e*verywhere inside & outside the container*. The product itself is very fragile. Nordies reshipped another to me that will be here Monday but my guess is the same thing will happen.



That is the reason why I passed. I figured it will be a mess. Hopefully your new one will arrive in one piece.

I am glad you got Ocean Glow. It is so gorgeous.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

Do we know when the new highlighter comes out? It seems to be a different formula.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 25, 2020)

*Aaaaah, my love affair with Becca continues 



 Mac-Guy
 ~ I think this may be the new formula you inquired about earlier.

Ignite Liquified Light Highlighter ~ $38



I like Gratitude and Strength. *


----------

